# Share your artwork v. BL's got talent



## n3ophy7e

The old one is here.


----------



## undead

Wowzers! I'm the first reply! :D

Just drew this one... I've been getting back into a highly creative mood!

*Designed to Disrupt*






...and btw, I didn't get a chance to say thank you to a few of you for your compliments! It's greatly appreciated! There really ARE a lot of talented individuals on BL and I'd like to be able to say I'm one of them! Being the modest bloke that I am, however, I'll let you guys say it. 

Seriously though, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Fawkes

very cool, Ry Ry! wish i had some of your artwork to hang in my home.

...


----------



## undead

HAHA oooooooh shit! Don't hate!


----------



## justsomeguy

these are decently large in real life.  super irritating to photograph ><

all pen on paper.  the rectangular ones are about 50'' wide.  the scroll sort of piece is about 6.5 feet.


*NSFW*:


----------



## undead

Oh man, jsg... it goes without saying, but I'll say it anyways, though I believe I've said it a thousand times. I love your work! It's extremely unique.

It's also super cool how I've been able to watch it progress over time. Not that it ever wasn't great, but you've really refined it over the years. Your style has become synonymous with your user name in my world. That's to say that nobody can duplicate it.


----------



## Dave

jsg-- I've always admired your work, and while the minimalist figure studies were kind of cool, I'm really glad to see you getting back to your roots. Highly intricate stacked/linked and mostly quadrangular shapes doing awesome things on paper. I dig it with a spade man!

Ryan-- !


----------



## justsomeguy

cheers! i've had this new direction brewing for a while.  oscillating between figuration and abstraction.  

i'll upload some of my color studies later this week.  refine, refine , refine.


----------



## versd




----------



## Seventeen

*NSFW*: 





			
				ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

>






This one is my favourite - they're all truly amazing though. How long did they take to finish?

ryan I love your piece, you could do T-shirts or prints with a design like that.

I've got a piece in the pipeline that I quite like, I'll upload when it's done. I've also done a few shitter pieces but they're not really worth sharing.


----------



## slushy muddy water

jsg and ryan are amazing artists 


i love ryan's signature


----------



## Dave

@versd: I wish that you lived in my city so that I could apprentice under you. Not 100% certain, but I don't think that I've seen a photo of yours that didn't look absolutely stunning.


----------



## psykiz

havent done anything much for awhile and then i produced one i think is my favourite to date :D
Its drawn on a canvas, coloured with pencil and outlined with a marker!
I first did a similar one on paper and i loved it and wanted to paint it onto canvas.. but i'm not really good with paint and it didnt work out when i tried so thats why i ended up doing it this way.. but i love it! 
I only started experimenting with my artistic side about a year ago and for the first six months of this year i didnt really do much but i'm so pleased with how everything is progressing! more drawing = more better


----------



## psykiz

whoa! sorry its so big!


----------



## mav3rick

WOW! We sure do have some talented folk up here in BL! I feel like a noob posting my stuff haha. I come from a tattooing background so here's a few bits of flash I've done lately. Just rough outlines of pieces for friends and such..


















Might post some more later on!


----------



## Seventeen

Great stuff *mav3rick*; *psykiz,* love the colours and design - got any more to post?

Here are my latest two. The first I don't really like, I wish I had the skill to do a better job of it (acrylic paints don't seem to do it for me, or visa versa, more correctly). The second I do however, and just finished colouring today.


*NSFW*:


----------



## psykiz

i've got some older ones i'll repost and am in the middle of working on a few new things


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I love your style psykiz! Good work  



			
				ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

>


I absolutely ADORE this!!! So fucking cool %)


----------



## Noboru Wataya

*NSFW*: 










something i just started on.  i enjoy drawing hexagons


----------



## Noboru Wataya

older stuff


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

very cool versd

didn't know you had that dark side


----------



## n3ophy7e

Very cool Noboru!! How long does it take you to complete drawings of that size/intricacy?


----------



## Noboru Wataya

n3ophy7e said:


> Very cool Noboru!! How long does it take you to complete drawings of that size/intricacy?



it depends on the detail.  that whole page doodle took roughly 6 hours i'd say.  but the new thing i'm working on is smaller than that big doodle, so far, but has taken about 4 hours to detail.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*psykiz* I'm loving the first 2 pictures - the second really moves, and the first puts my head in the clouds.


----------



## psykiz

thankyou! I cant really draw that well.. but i enjoy doodling


----------



## mav3rick

Niceeee! I love seeing other peoples artwork :D Gives me a weird insight into their brains from the way and what they draw haha..

I'll post some new pieces soon me thinks..


----------



## Noboru Wataya




----------



## psykiz

wow! I like! ^^


----------



## coelophysis

justsomeguy said:


> these are decently large in real life.  super irritating to photograph ><
> 
> all pen on paper.  the rectangular ones are about 50'' wide.  the scroll sort of piece is about 6.5 feet.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Wow! Your stuff is getting better & better.


----------



## diche

Noboru Wataya said:


>



^_^ lol


----------



## diche

*The above is a mutation of the below*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ oooooh pretty fractals  mmmm although looking again ARE they fractals?!?! whatever, they're beautiful.


----------



## justsomeguy

modeling clay woot


*NSFW*:


----------



## diche

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ oooooh pretty fractals  mmmm although looking again ARE they fractals?!?! whatever, they're beautiful.



yes. with ultra fractal you can make some non-fractal-looking fractals. but this is just a transform of one of the simpllest; the koch curve

*justsomeguy* be sure to post some pics when ur done. assuming thats just how you're set up??


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

justsomeguy said:


> modeling clay woot
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Awesome Stuff


----------



## Noboru Wataya

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

*Lysergic Sun Alter*


----------



## justsomeguy

diche said:


> *justsomeguy* be sure to post some pics when ur done. assuming thats just how you're set up??



i was planning on (eventually) stop-animating them.  right now they are just like that


----------



## Noboru Wataya




----------



## deaf eye




----------



## Noboru Wataya

psykiz said:


> thankyou! I cant really draw that well.. but i enjoy doodling



yep, something like that.  i can't look at something and draw it.  i begin with some sort of shape and develop that into whatever/wherever it takes me from then.  it's definitely doodling even though I do cross my fingers from the beginning hoping that something substantial arises from my shaky pen strokes.


----------



## coelophysis

Cosmic Charlie said:


> *Lysergic Sun Alter*



I know I've mentioned this to you already, but this is my favorite work of yours so far. Keep it up  

I wish I could scan my recent stuff for the new thread, but I'm currently without a scanner. In a couple of weeks I'll have a few to show you all.

Keep it flowin' everybody.


----------



## Noodle

It definitely has that "I just dosed big" on a psychedelic vibe.

It pulls you into that mind space.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow Charlie that is brilliant. Love it! 
Good to see you around again btw  


diche, I say this every time but I love your work dude!!


jsg, you just blew my mind with the modelling clay! Awesome!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

OoooooOOOH LSA!!


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Wow, everyone's stuff looks great!
Charlie, i like all the colors :D They make me happy.
I have no art skills outside of music. 
I want to start taking pictures & maybe sell them as stock photos but so far I take stupid looking pictures of dumb stuff.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thanks for all of your wonderful comments everyone 

It means alot to me


----------



## Counterintuitive

Laika said:


> Wow! Your stuff is getting better & better.



Very interesting to dissect and to get lost in.  Talent


----------



## Noboru Wataya

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 



h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











a few updates on some older pieces.  plus two new ones.


----------



## Raw Evil

^ Latest design




^ I used to use the molecule+hex motif a lot, back when I was completely obsessed with acid

Variants of these in a range of colours. Photoshop's gradient maps make this trivially easy, if somewhat monochromatic.


----------



## aislinnna

Latte art!

Winged Heart





There is less milk in this cup than coffee, and there is only 30mls of coffee


----------



## coelophysis

^ I'll never stop loving these.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow aislinna, they are so awesome!! I love your coffee art  
I bet it tastes just as good as it looks too


----------



## aislinnna

^^ If you're ever on the gold coast, you'll have to try it and find out


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'm sure I'll be up there at some stage! I will be sure to come and ask you to make me one  
Have you ever won any awards for your coffee art? Cos I know they have like barista comps and stuff.


----------



## justsomeguy

some mixed media work from last winter.

i don't think i've posted these.


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow jsg, you are _really_ talented  
I mean, I knew before, but those are all really awesome.


----------



## aislinnna

n3ophy7e said:


> I'm sure I'll be up there at some stage! I will be sure to come and ask you to make me one
> Have you ever won any awards for your coffee art? Cos I know they have like barista comps and stuff.




I got runner up in one last year, hoping to win it this year!


----------



## Noboru Wataya

my first intentional doodle

*NSFW*:


----------



## justsomeguy

i like the volumetric bits in the bottom right.  and the cactus


----------



## psykiz

aislinnna said:


> Latte art!
> 
> Winged Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is less milk in this cup than coffee, and there is only 30mls of coffee



wow! awesome!
i've been practicing coffee art also for awhile now 
i'll take some photos of some good ones when they appear!


----------



## Apostacious

All of these paintings were done with acryllic.  Sorry about the horrible quality of the photos, I need to invest in getting a good camera eventually.

Bewilderness:






Daymare:






Go:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow nice work Apostacious! It's a shame you can't see the detail in them but from what I can see I really like the first one in particular.


----------



## cletus

Yeah Apostacious, it would be great if you get better photos for us to drool over.

Been a while since I was in here because my work computer doesn't show pictures uploaded to certain sites. Wow. It never fails to impress when I do get in to see it all.

Lovely stuff :D


----------



## Apostacious

Thank you n3ophy7e and cletus.    It's very encouraging to get feedback on this!  I will upload three more with this post.  

FairRe:






Balance:





Name:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Excellent!! I _love_ "Balance"


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

mmm beautifully disturbing apostacious ma man!

Nice...makes me wanna paint...I willl....lol


----------



## Seventeen

Nice jobs, especially the first one you've posted. I've tried to paint acrylic and never got a satisfying result - there's one painting I _kinda_ like but nothing I actively love.

I'm working on my sketching atm, as I've never been that good with it, I'll post some of my efforts once I have a decent amount.

EDIT: I'll show you the five I've got finished. The boat one I did over the last two days due to a few depressing realisations about my life.


----------



## Apostacious

^  I like the boat sketch, it gives a nice sense of solitude, contemplation and movement.  Good job on the realism on the still-life sketches too!  Also, thanks again for the encouraging words everyone.  It is always nice to share work I've done with others, and it is especially nice that some may see it and want to try something different afterwards!  I've never really had that sort of satisfaction, to affect others positively with stuff I've done.  And for the record, I only have 1 year of experience painting, and each of these paintings took me roughly 1-2 days to finish.  I'll include one more.  

Decivilerizon:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Great sketches 17!!


----------



## Seventeen

You're a well of encouragement, did you know that?


----------



## Ligaturd

I posted this before but before colouring it.


----------



## slushy muddy water

^omg wow
i friggin love that


----------



## coelophysis

^ Seconded.

I would love to have a drawing sesh with you Liga.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Seventeen said:


> You're a well of encouragement, did you know that?



Hahaha, ermm thanks? :D 
It's all true, you know 


Liga, that is absolutely amazing, love it!! How long did it take you? What did you use to draw/colour it?


----------



## Ligaturd

I can't remember, probably a few hours a day for a few days....or something like that. I used a Bic Pen, and Water colour Pencil Crayons. I also played with the brightness and contrast in paint.NET to hide imperfections that became visible after I scanned it. I usually just use black pen on white paper, but this is one of my first attempts at employing colours in my pictures. I would also like to thank you all for the complements, they really brightened up my day :D. I'll post some more later.

This is one I started along time ago and didn't get around to finishing.  I've added more to it than you can see here, but not too much more.






This one got pretty sloppy, but I like where it could have gone and may try something similar but less contained in the near future.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Beautiful


----------



## Black

yep, really nice. more please


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Lig, I like!

I don't think this is very impressive but my boyfriend thinks it's pretty cool?  He thinks I should put it up on a wall or something.  Soooo...
This is what I like to do when I'm not coloring in my little pony coloring books.





Sorry the lighting sucks, when I tried to use flash it was just too bright.
The pink is like saw blades btw.


----------



## zebigmonst3r

I made myself into an Avatar in Photoshop for a project in my graphics class. Crappy phone pic of a printout of it though.


----------



## Apostacious

I was able to borrow a camera that takes pictures that are of a higher quality than the one that took the majority of the photos I submitted earlier.  So, here are pictures of the paintings I submitted that needed an upgrade:


*NSFW*: 



 Bewilderness:





Daymare:





Decivilizeron:





FairRe:





Go:





Name:









And here's a couple I recently painted.  (sorry, don't mean to be a whore, lol, just figured I may as well include new stuff if I'm going to post):


*NSFW*: 



Treeline:





The Wicked Witch of the West:







BTW-  I LOVE the patterns you make Ligaturd.  They have a certain shamanistic quality to them that I enjoy.


----------



## Ligaturd

This is the last of my stuff that I have ready for posting, all these have been done fairly recently.






Apostacious, your paintings have a very chaotic quality to them that I enjoy. I particularly enjoy Daymare, and Wicked Witch of the West.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ligaturd I absolutely love your style (in case you couldn't tell :D) 
Your art is definitely my current favourite


----------



## Ligaturd

Well thankyou, that means alot to me. :D


----------



## User Name Here

*You guys are amazing!*

An almost finished painting of my step-father's favorite dog; I have sooo many details left to add (it's supposed to be somewhat abstract and not 100% life-like):






The dog that inspired it:






A huuuge old self-portrait, also abstract:






A painting that was in the works but was broken during a recent move; I wasn't sure where I was going with it but anyway, it was in oil:






Some jewelry I have made and is now for sale at a boutique in Georgia:






I wish I had better pictures of the jewelry but I cannot find my camera, so I have to tilt my laptop and take a photo with that 











You guys have so much talent, it's ridiculous! I could go through and point out all of my favorites but it would take me eons to do so.


----------



## User Name Here

Ligaturd, I can't fathom the amount of patience it took you to do these! They look great.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ohhh I love your jewelry hun!!! Nice work!


----------



## DianaElaine

Hey guys ... I'm fairly new here, but since this thread is still going, thought I'd share.

This one is a 'background' that my son is going to use on a video game he's creating.  He works in production in San Francisco.  We still need to add the 'sky' ... but this is what it looks like so far.

I have several of these, created with a variety of 'funky' trees and plants.

I also create contemporary  surreal characters ... will have to upload one or two next time.

Nice to meet other artists!
Diana


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cool thanks for sharing Diana!


----------



## DianaElaine

n3ophy7e said:


> Cool thanks for sharing Diana!



You're welcome.  I draw each piece, nothing is digital or computer created ... except for 'repeating' the item for a pattern.


----------



## Ligaturd

User Name Here said:


> Ligaturd, I can't fathom the amount of patience it took you to do these! They look great.



Thankyou, I really enjoy your paintings, I've tried my hand at Painting but never got anywhere with it. Your paintings have alot of realism in them, but still could be considered abstract, much more than I could ever hope to acheive. I'm also envious of your jewelry, some day I would like to get into art in the form of something that doesn't use paper as a medium, such as sculpting.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

User Name Here I really like your jewelry! 

Ligaturd, I think I just like everything you post.


----------



## User Name Here

Jewelry is a lot of fun and it's really easy to get into. Anyone can do the really basic stuff. Most of the things that are in the photos I showed would take a person just a few days to learn how to do them but like all things it takes practice to get it "perfect." I think I'll be practicing forever... It's also fun because you can sell it very easily. It took me no time to find two stores in two different states to sell it and then set up an account online at Etsy.com as well. It's very lucrative. People will pay ridiculous amounts for very cheap jewelry  I almost feel bad about the prices I charge with some things I sell but then I get the check for it and I suddenly feel no shame at all =)

One more thing: After you learn how to do a few things you are forever free from buying people presents as they seem to love some custom jewelry just fine


----------



## User Name Here

Oh yeah, I wanna learn how to work with a torch and maybe even blow glass but that's a far-off thought for me with everything that's going on right now. It would be sooo awesome to be an apprentice and learn how to actually turn out really nice jewelry. The stuff I do might use  nice stones and such but none of it is anything I actually made myself. I just bought the pieces and put them together.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

user name her e- nice one!! that jewellry is amazing!! Can I get some sent over here depending on how it goes with my lady friend??

Great news - drugs have finally DIRECTLY influenced my art - I have some sculpture and tattoo designs in my head, I can see them in my eyes...watch this space..haven't posted in here for ages, shit's been pretty hectic...love this thread - very inspiring  n3o are you not a poster of art, just an appreciator?? sorry if I'm being dense.


----------



## Volundr

Brilliant work in the thread so far people! Too many good pieces to pick out individual work!

here's big collection of stuff.

_rushed and uninteresting attempt at an alex grey-esque piece..._


*NSFW*: 






















_First ever attempt at stippling...before i really "got" it..._


*NSFW*: 











_another Monroe drawing, this time just a pencil sketch_


*NSFW*: 










_ink sketches in cambridge_


*NSFW*: 























_My favourite 'thing'...will one day be finished, i love the physical texture as well as the design_


*NSFW*: 

































_Attempts at copying a Harry Clarke piece (unfished)_


*NSFW*: 


















_Jack Nicholson_


*NSFW*: 

















_Trees_


*NSFW*: 



























_2 faces_


*NSFW*:


----------



## Volundr

and final stuff cause they wouldnt fit in 1 post

_primary piece I did for an exhibition_


*NSFW*: 






















_work at exhibition_


*NSFW*: 



















the other pieces were:


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

duuuuuude!!!! ^ Your stuff is the shit...Right that does it, I HAVE to pull my socks up..I wanna show off  

Outstanding, it looks fun to have a exhibition.

I especially like pseudo-union jack & Alex Grey-esque pieces.

Kudos


----------



## User Name Here

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> user name her e- nice one!! that jewellry is amazing!! Can I get some sent over here depending on how it goes with my lady friend??
> =



Of course. I have actually already shipped a few pieces out to some people on another forum I post at.


----------



## User Name Here

Volundr, everything you posted is absolutely amazing! I especially love the last one you posted. What medium did you use with it? I can't really tell from here.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Volundr you are extremely talented, thanks so much for sharing your work with us!


----------



## mav3rick

Volundr! Woahhhhh, that's some serious talent.. I LOVE the skull piece it'd be an amazingly complex tattoo to do haha.. 

 Mav


----------



## Volundr

Wow, thanks for the wonderful response!  

Might have triggered me into sitting down and actually doing some art rather than moping around doing fuck all...haven't done anything productive since getting blunty rejected from some shitty pre-uni art course like 6 weeks ago..so yeah thanks a lot!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Volundr said:


> haven't done anything productive since getting blunty rejected from some shitty pre-uni art course like 6 weeks ago..so yeah thanks a lot!



Pfft, who are they to reject you? Don't let them discourage you!! You're a brilliant artist so keep doing what you love


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ + 2 - they obviously don't know SHIT.


----------



## User Name Here

This is a ring I made earlier this evening. I wish the picture quality was better but it's your typical webcam so yeah... it sucks


----------



## coelophysis

Oh that's so awesome. I've been showing some interest in making spoon rings. Any experience with those?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Wow ^ nice ring, very pretty...pretty face too!


----------



## Khadijah

would anybody in here be interested in a thread to post art, with constructive criticizm, etc?

Ima say this in a way that i am trying to be as least dick-ish as possible. 

But some of the things that i seen in these threads over the years get gushing compliments and tons of thumbs up, "OMG that is AMAZING!" when to be totally honest, they really aint, and really need a LOT of work.

I aint knocking nobodys appreciation or comments. I am just saying that a lot of times when you have people who aint educated about art or who aint got artistic skills of their own commenting on other peoples art, they tend to think the most basic, mediocre beginners-skill level of sketch is a masterpiece.

Its nice to hear positive shit no doubt. But when a person does a sketch that is kind of crappy, and they hear how great and awesome it is, it can have a negative effect on their art becuz they think , well if im so great then i dont need to improve. That sketch i made was awesome and everyone thinks its spectacular, I am pretty damn good! 

When in reality the perspective was totally fucked, the shading was all over the place an the general quality of it was at the level of a 12-year old "introduction to drawing" student.

(And i aint saying that about any particular picture in here, so dont get me wrong, i am just using a made up example so dont think "oh, is she talkin about me?" I woulnt be that rude.)

to grow as a artist you need to hear when your shit sucks so you can learn how to improve. and that way when you DO get a compliment, its a REAL one, that really means something. When a person thinks everything they see that is slightly more talented than a stick figure is super-great, they may be a positive nice person who is just spreadin the love, and there aint nothing wrong with that--but they think EVERYTHING is great, so saying that artist A's picture is awesome really aint a comment on the actual quality of his or her work, its just that you think any and all art is awesome. You feel me, its like when a kid sucks at singing, and her mom tells her that her voice is beautiful and she is a excellent singer. It dont mean nothing at all, becuz her mom aint got the slightest clue about singing and is totally biased becuz its her kid, of course she will think its great becuz its her kid whose doin it. the kind of compliment that comes from a person who is ignorant about the subject is nice to hear and it aint a bad thing, its just that if a person is really actually tryin to grow in their talent and improve their work, givin them praise that they dont actually deserve just inflates their ego for no reason and makes them less likely to work hard at gettin better.

I aint criticizing nobody in here becuz i know this AINT a thread that is suppose to be for critiquing art an its just to share it with people. thats why i asked if anybody would be intereste in a thread that IS for that....Where people coul post their shit and get HONEST replies that aint afraid to say, hey, listen....that really needs alot of work, and i can help offer you suggestions on how you can improve it if you want me to help. 

It wouldnt have to be negative and full of haters or nothin like that. constructive criticizm is important when you are a artist. If you are totally satisfied with somethin you made and just wanna share it, post it in here and get some love...but if you are interested in tryin to improve and see other peoples real opinions on the shit you make, you could post it in this other thread. I never see one little suggestion in this thread, not the smallest thing like , hey thats great, have you ever considered doing so and so becuz it might add to it and make it look better, or nothing like that. even a very kind, helpful totally non mean comment. Its so full of PLUR that somebody could post a picture of a triangle in here and people would comment about how much they love it and think its amazing. 

like i said...that kind of environment is good for people who just want encouragement and praise, or who just like showin their work to others and sharing it and like the good vibes and loving atmosphere. 

 But if there is any serious artists who would be interested in postin and commentin in a thread that is more about constructive criticizm and makin helpful suggestions and posting honest opinions whether or not they are "nice", post back and let me know and maybe we can make a thread like that. i aint gonna make one if there aint interest in it so i figured i would ask in here. Sorry to make a off topic post I am just curious how people feel about it?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I think that's a good idea for sure.

That was a massive rant huh?? 

But also some people in here aren't trying to be artists on the path to greatness, some just enjoy doing what they do!! So yeah some of their shit might be "OK" or whatever, but maybe they're happy with not being amazing or whatever, and it's just nice that they're expressing themselves at all.


----------



## Khadijah

yea for sure, i def. understand that, i made sure to include that in my post cuz i realize the purpose of alot of ppl postin in here is just for fun. Thats why the kind of shit i was thinkin of dont belong in this thread, it wouldnt be appropriate in here and it would come off as rude to people.

Thats why i figured maybe we could have a seperate "serious" art sharing thread for the ppl who are workin on improving their work, who want realistic and honest advice and opinions, good and bad. it should definately be seperate from this thread like i said, i aint tryna rain on nobodys parade if they are just fuckin around and havin some fun it aint right to bring that kinda shit in here.  anyways, i aint tryna take this off topic i jst wanted to see if there was any interest in that type of thread.


----------



## Bill

Wow, Volundr I'm very envious of your work.
It's awesome.


----------



## Busty St Clare

lacey k said:


> would anybody in here be interested in a thread to post art, with constructive criticizm, etc?
> 
> Ima say this in a way that i am trying to be as least dick-ish as possible.
> 
> But some of the things that i seen in these threads over the years get gushing compliments and tons of thumbs up, "OMG that is AMAZING!" when to be totally honest, they really aint, and really need a LOT of work.
> 
> I aint knocking nobodys appreciation or comments. I am just saying that a lot of times when you have people who aint educated about art or who aint got artistic skills of their own commenting on other peoples art, they tend to think the most basic, mediocre beginners-skill level of sketch is a masterpiece.
> 
> Its nice to hear positive shit no doubt. But when a person does a sketch that is kind of crappy, and they hear how great and awesome it is, it can have a negative effect on their art becuz they think , well if im so great then i dont need to improve. That sketch i made was awesome and everyone thinks its spectacular, I am pretty damn good!
> 
> When in reality the perspective was totally fucked, the shading was all over the place an the general quality of it was at the level of a 12-year old "introduction to drawing" student.
> 
> (And i aint saying that about any particular picture in here, so dont get me wrong, i am just using a made up example so dont think "oh, is she talkin about me?" I woulnt be that rude.)
> 
> to grow as a artist you need to hear when your shit sucks so you can learn how to improve. and that way when you DO get a compliment, its a REAL one, that really means something. When a person thinks everything they see that is slightly more talented than a stick figure is super-great, they may be a positive nice person who is just spreadin the love, and there aint nothing wrong with that--but they think EVERYTHING is great, so saying that artist A's picture is awesome really aint a comment on the actual quality of his or her work, its just that you think any and all art is awesome. You feel me, its like when a kid sucks at singing, and her mom tells her that her voice is beautiful and she is a excellent singer. It dont mean nothing at all, becuz her mom aint got the slightest clue about singing and is totally biased becuz its her kid, of course she will think its great becuz its her kid whose doin it. the kind of compliment that comes from a person who is ignorant about the subject is nice to hear and it aint a bad thing, its just that if a person is really actually tryin to grow in their talent and improve their work, givin them praise that they dont actually deserve just inflates their ego for no reason and makes them less likely to work hard at gettin better.
> 
> I aint criticizing nobody in here becuz i know this AINT a thread that is suppose to be for critiquing art an its just to share it with people. thats why i asked if anybody would be intereste in a thread that IS for that....Where people coul post their shit and get HONEST replies that aint afraid to say, hey, listen....that really needs alot of work, and i can help offer you suggestions on how you can improve it if you want me to help.
> 
> It wouldnt have to be negative and full of haters or nothin like that. constructive criticizm is important when you are a artist. If you are totally satisfied with somethin you made and just wanna share it, post it in here and get some love...but if you are interested in tryin to improve and see other peoples real opinions on the shit you make, you could post it in this other thread. I never see one little suggestion in this thread, not the smallest thing like , hey thats great, have you ever considered doing so and so becuz it might add to it and make it look better, or nothing like that. even a very kind, helpful totally non mean comment. Its so full of PLUR that somebody could post a picture of a triangle in here and people would comment about how much they love it and think its amazing.
> 
> like i said...that kind of environment is good for people who just want encouragement and praise, or who just like showin their work to others and sharing it and like the good vibes and loving atmosphere.
> 
> But if there is any serious artists who would be interested in postin and commentin in a thread that is more about constructive criticizm and makin helpful suggestions and posting honest opinions whether or not they are "nice", post back and let me know and maybe we can make a thread like that. i aint gonna make one if there aint interest in it so i figured i would ask in here. Sorry to make a off topic post I am just curious how people feel about it?



Oh thank God, I'm not the only one. 

I guess I'll have to start.... your eyebrows need more Sharpie.


----------



## justsomeguy

lacey k said:


> would anybody in here be interested in a thread to post art, with constructive criticizm, etc?



fairly certain we did something like this a few years ago.  along with design competitions.  they both sort of just petered out.


----------



## User Name Here

Busty St Clare said:


> Oh thank God, I'm not the only one.
> 
> I guess I'll have to start.... your eyebrows need more Sharpie.



Hahaha.

I too agree a constructive criticism thread would be of interest to many people.

I think it's funny that this suggestion came directly after I posted my last piece of work haha.


----------



## User Name Here

Thanks Jblaz and Laika!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Lacey - great idea...but a seperate thread would be a bit lame and pointless I reckon.

If constructive criticism is really wanted, then the artist should ask for it I reckon...

Or possibly ya could just go for it and try some constructive criticism on another's work anyways...I for one wouldn't mind someone giving me constructive criticism without me having asked - you're right - if it's felt to be valid then it can only help you grow...if not, then no harm done - a little hurt maybe, but if you're gonna ignore it anyways, as I said it can only make you stronger and more motivated in your vision.


----------



## diche

I always makee a point of visiting this thread, its all so great!

I made a fractal animation based off one of my images from earlier this summer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3z3JSvTFVk


----------



## Fawkes

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> If constructive criticism is really wanted, then the artist should ask for it I reckon...



exactly. there's really no need to begin another thread for serious critiques. if someone wants their work critiqued, they should request it upon posting the piece. in addition, there is also the option of PMing an artist and giving them your thoughts respectfully and privately.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ exactly!  mad love for this thread


----------



## n3ophy7e

User Name Here said:


>



That is awesome hun! I would totally wear that ring


----------



## thujone

i haven't drawn anything in a decade so i decided to give it a shot today...






didn't turn out very well for all the work i put into it


----------



## n3ophy7e

Turned out pretty well for not having drawn in 10 years!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Pretty wild, Thujone


----------



## justsomeguy

*notebook_dump*

here are some pages from my notepad.

the last one is a composite of five pages.  working this way lets me do large projects in smaller areas.


*NSFW*: 












































i know the scanner fucked up half of them with blue streaks.  shitty scanner ><


----------



## AmorRoark

The last one is fucking awesome. You need to start making prints of your work for people to buy.


----------



## justsomeguy

people should buy the originals lol.


----------



## Dave

^ we should talk some time


----------



## coelophysis

justsomeguy said:


> people should buy the originals lol.



How about a trade?


----------



## matt2012

I know the pic is small...sorry.

I made this last year for my uncle. He has been taking me pheasant hunting every year on trukey day since I was 10 years old...it took 18 years before we ever shot one. TBH I have only seen 3 my entier life and just recently, due to released birds.

So after 18 years I wasn't about the toss out the feathers and I didn't have any money to get it mounted so I did it myself (the best I could anyway )

I gave it to him as an X-mas gift...he cried a little (so did I)


----------



## User Name Here

Justsomeguy, you are a truly creative person. I enjoy seeing peoples' work when they produce things that are a little unusual and different from what most people are doing. Your pictures are pretty awesome =)

Oh and, thanks for the compliment N3. You are too sweet


----------



## jam uh weezy




----------



## justsomeguy

User Name Here said:


> Justsomeguy, you are a truly creative person. I enjoy seeing peoples' work when they produce things that are a little unusual and different from what most people are doing. Your pictures are pretty awesome =)



thanks


----------



## n3ophy7e

jam uh, I absolutely _love_ your elephant!!


----------



## glitterbizkit

lacey k said:


> yea for sure, i def. understand that, i made sure to include that in my post cuz i realize the purpose of alot of ppl postin in here is just for fun. Thats why the kind of shit i was thinkin of dont belong in this thread, it wouldnt be appropriate in here and it would come off as rude to people.
> 
> Thats why i figured maybe we could have a seperate "serious" art sharing thread for the ppl who are workin on improving their work, who want realistic and honest advice and opinions, good and bad. it should definately be seperate from this thread like i said, i aint tryna rain on nobodys parade if they are just fuckin around and havin some fun it aint right to bring that kinda shit in here.  anyways, i aint tryna take this off topic i jst wanted to see if there was any interest in that type of thread.



I think that's a great idea lacey, and I'd definitely post in a thread like that!  I'm pretty sensitive about my work though and still building up confidence, but if people were gentle about the criticism then it would be really valuable to know which areas I needed to work on.  

For now though, here is a new one (edited to remove signature):


----------



## jam uh weezy

thankns n3o. 

and awesome flower glitterbizkit, i wish i could paint like that.


----------



## Volundr

glitterbizkit said:


>




That's beautiful, very good job! I love the tones!


----------



## User Name Here

I just sold this painting for $250 and the man who bought it commissioned a painting of his wife as a surprise. I'm pretty damn surprised because this painting isn't all that great. Unfortunately the photo doesn't capture all of the detail either. Regardless, IT SOLD!! I also got commissioned for another portrait of a woman's three year old daughter. I have yet to start that because she wants it in oil and I'm kind of dreading it since it will take forever and a day to complete.


----------



## Volundr

Grats on the selling and the commission! I think I'd find it weird selling work as I seem to get quite a connection with the piece as I'm working on it, especially when its something personal (Of course no one has ever offered to buy anything so I'm just if it ever arose, money *would* talk, maybe I'd just add an extra 10% for sentiment haha)


----------



## LittlebyLittle




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow you've got a really lovely drawing style!!


----------



## Amenokoe

Here is some stuff i've done. Nice to see fellow artists perceptions and work. I apologize for the crappy pics.. i dont have a scanner so they are a bit blurry with the camera. 

I'ma shout out to mah brotha Ligaturd. Thanks for getting me into this site!


__________________________________________________________________







______________________________________________________________






______________________________________________________________






______________________________________________________________






______________________________________________________________






______________________________________________________________







_____________________________________________________________​


----------



## Ligaturd

I started playing around with paint.NET.





Most recent one


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow Ligaturd those pieces are amazing!!!!


----------



## Ligaturd

Thank you, I recently started playing around with paint.NET and it's alot of fun. I feel as if I'm cheating by using a computer though.

Here are a couple more.





By ligaturd at 2010-09-19





By ligaturd at 2010-09-19


----------



## mav3rick

@ Justsomeguy - I loooooove your style! Seriously would look amazing on t-shirts.. I'm a big big fan of you!

@ Ligaturd - Wow.. Super impressive! And it's still art even if it's via a PC..

@Lightlord - Oooooh I love when other people have a Deviant Art account haha.. Diggin' your work! 

:D We rock


----------



## justsomeguy

mav3rick said:


> @ Justsomeguy - I loooooove your style! Seriously would look amazing on t-shirts.. I'm a big big fan of you!
> 
> :D We rock



we do rock!

i need to get in the print shop and make some this winter!

here are some paintings from this summer:











that one is a collage...


----------



## Studio

Here are a couple of my favorite shots. These were all taken when the love of my life was by my side(and no longer  ).

The sunrise is UNTOUCHED! I got it within the 30 second window during a sunrise. the last one is just a little bragging..not so much a display of my talent 




77spooky http://www.flickr.com/people/45775485@N07/




DSC_0071 http://www.flickr.com/people/45775485@N07/




sunrise5 http://www.flickr.com/people/45775485@N07/




24961_379567316226_501256226_4319548_6418917_n http://www.flickr.com/people/45775485@N07/


----------



## n3ophy7e

Beautiful photos Studio!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Studio

n3ophy7e said:


> Beautiful photos Studio!! Thanks for sharing



You are absolutely very much welcome  Thank you for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## LittlebyLittle

First time messing with water colors...


























i believe i'm better with ballpoint and color pencils....


----------



## LittlebyLittle

*quick draw and color*


----------



## coelophysis

It's been a while.

*NSFW*:


----------



## lightlord99

justsomeguy said:


> we do rock!
> 
> i need to get in the print shop and make some this winter!
> 
> here are some paintings from this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is a collage...


My favs.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

wow so far this page is full of WIN - so much good shit going on here - makes me smile...now for MY stuff...got to do it - been really crap moving house, but NO excuse now....like NOW. haha.

*LittlebyLittle* - those were really your first efforts with watercolour?? Id so, they're wicked - really distintive style - like those ALOT. Especially the pumpkins.


----------



## LittlebyLittle

thanks.  yea i have no idea what i'm doin.  it's wall paint diluted with water.


----------



## LittlebyLittle

*NSFW*: 








for size


----------



## LittlebyLittle

more extra-amateur water color attempts


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

the first one here is really beautiful. Simplistic but touches me - love autumn colours with trees


----------



## LittlebyLittle




----------



## justsomeguy

nice cock!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Lol  



Laika said:


>



Whoaaa brain explosion!! Awesome stuff man  

LittlebyLittle, loving your work as well dude!


----------



## LittlebyLittle

n3ophy7e:  thanks for the encouragement.  i'm just beginning to discover visual/graphic art.  i've always been about music but i'm having fun while i have no job.  

anyway,  here's another watercolor.  i call it Sloppy Autumn Day


----------



## User Name Here

LittlebyLittle, you can definitely tell that you are getting better and better with each painting! I consider myself to be pretty talented and can work with just about any medium but for some reason I cannot work water color very well and therefore resent it  With that being said, I really respect people who can manipulate water colors and create beautiful works of art with them (such as yourself). You clearly have a knack and a natural talent for them!


----------



## lightlord99

Free draw for four hours last night.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa that is awesome lightlord!


----------



## coelophysis

I love it!


----------



## LittlebyLittle




----------



## Ligaturd




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

aislinnna said:


> Latte art!


Nice, I e-mailed these to my mother.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ligaturd that is pretty epic!!!


----------



## LittlebyLittle




----------



## Ligaturd

By ligaturd at 2010-10-19





By ligaturd at 2010-10-19





By ligaturd at 2010-10-19





By ligaturd at 2010-10-19





By ligaturd at 2010-10-19


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoooaa!!! Awesome!  


Littlebylittle, I love that second drawing!


----------



## justsomeguy

dinking around this weekend woot


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Dumping some of my old stuff:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome stuff lightlord!!


HoneyRoastedPeanut, haven't seen some of your stuff for ages! You are very talented. I especially like the last black and white picture


----------



## coelophysis

Lightlord I absolutely adore your work


----------



## lightlord99

Thanks guys. I'd like to oil paint but have no workspace.


----------



## justsomeguy

oil painting is overrated


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

n3ophy7e said:


> HoneyRoastedPeanut, haven't seen some of your stuff for ages! You are very talented. I especially like the last black and white picture



Thanks so much! We artists need all the motivation we can get lol


----------



## Apostacious

Lightlord-  I do like the first one of yours the most, the one with black and red markings.  They remind me of the path of quantum particles, and how they can jump from place to place at what appears to be random.  It also suggests a very interesting three dimensionally-skewed representation of a musical piece.  Very cool.  I also like the fact that you refuse to detract from whitespace by avoiding areas of color.


----------



## Seventeen

Wow HRP, i love your stuff, the watercolour man especially!

Here's a photo I snapped the other day on the way into work, i like it.


----------



## slushy muddy water

prisma colored pencils or maybe watercolor?
watercolor pencils!
id love to see that in color but even like that it looks awesome


----------



## lightlord99

My coloring technique isn't very good and I've ruined things b/c of it. I need practice.


----------



## justsomeguy

may i suggest instead of coloring it "in", that is, making your forms have "fills," just use different colored lines? 

keep them as drawings!


----------



## kittymeow

Some recents....Getting over trying to do line-work. Cos I suck at it. Getting the hang of Corel Painter.....


*NSFW*: 






fan pinup by kittymeow84, on Flickr





*NSFW*: 






hat-pinup-final by kittymeow84, on Flickr




And I don't like this one much - but it's the most recent. I'll rework it tonight.

*NSFW*: 






audreypic-final by kittymeow84, on Flickr


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

good stuff 

painter is good stuff too


----------



## kittymeow

Yuh I love Painter - No mess!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Gorgeous stuff kittymeow!!


----------



## L2R

you're awesome, kitty!


----------



## kittymeow

Thanks guys!! I haz a blog (spammy spam spam sorry) - http://kittysdrawings.com where I try and motivate myself to draw more.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Will look it up - your shit is real cool  On DA?


----------



## kittymeow

I am on DA but I haven't posted anything in yonks. I stick to my blog and www.conceptart.org - participate in the Character of the Week contest sometimes


----------



## kittymeow

Here's my latest drawing :D For CA's CHOW. Just to spam the thread some more.

I like this one actually - even though there are parts that could still have been worked on.




CHOW_220_kittymeow84 by kittymeow84, on Flickr


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is seriously cute hun!! Nice work


----------



## coelophysis

Here's my latest endeavor. Sea-glass necklaces with the precious little gems I find here at the beach 






Rough drafts right now, this being only the first batch.


----------



## theartofwar

getting it inked soon, cannot wait.


----------



## Ligaturd

@ theartofwar: wow that last one is amazing, I am envious of your drawing abilities.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here are two that I completed recently.


----------



## [eK]

doof art ^^





legal wall ^^


----------



## Noodle

Laika said:


> Here's my latest endeavor. Sea-glass necklaces with the precious little gems I find here at the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough drafts right now, this being only the first batch.




...badass.

How much are you sellin' your work for?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

[eK] said:


> doof art ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legal wall ^^



hell yeahhh dude - loving this shit, still never tripped a drawn yet - good idea it looks like. 

Forgot to send you some links a while back. PM'ing later.


----------



## she phoenix

There is some pretty fucking impressive work on here! I wish I could create visual art but instead I am a writer... guess that's just the way it was meant to be


----------



## [eK]

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> hell yeahhh dude - loving this shit, still never tripped a drawn yet - good idea it looks like.
> 
> Forgot to send you some links a while back. PM'ing later.



muahah, i was straight when i done that. but from past experiences tripping and drawing produce some of the coolest works.
pm me yo!


----------



## ocean

Awesome work TAOW and ek!! 


Laika- I've been thinking about getting into wrapping sea glass and stones and things-I like your stuff- Did you find it difficult to get into?


----------



## [eK]




----------



## n3ophy7e

[eK] said:


>



Man that is beautiful! And I love your LSDan doof art. Nice work   


*taow* you are extremely talented, I had no idea you could draw like that! Amazing


----------



## coelophysis

Noodle said:


> ...badass.
> 
> How much are you sellin' your work for?



$5 USD Except for the Blue ones. They're so damn hard to find.
But then again BLers I come in contact with can get one for free.


----------



## theartofwar

n3ophy7e said:


> Man that is beautiful! And I love your LSDan doof art. Nice work
> 
> 
> *taow* you are extremely talented, I had no idea you could draw like that! Amazing



you like n3o ?  Thanks , means a lot. I don't have many talents lol.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Pretty!! That is so cool that you find all of that at the beach


----------



## justsomeguy

some drawrings!


----------



## [eK]

^^ wicked!
i say this every time i come across your posts, 
but shiiiit man. shiiiiiit!! extremely good stuff!


----------



## lightlord99

justsomeguy said:


> some drawrings!



wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vacuolate Tuna

I paint! My favourite style is pointillism.
This is a self-portrait:
Oil on canvas, 30"x60"





Another self portrait (in charcoal, 30"x60")





I painted this on acid (it took me about 4 hours to remember how to paint, haha)
Acrylic on canvas, 9"x12"





I painted this on shrooms + MDMA:
Acrylic on canvas, 18"x24" (Based on "The Pandorica Opens" from Doctor Who, if you're geeky enough to recognize it...)





I painted this on Adderall:
Acrylic on canvas, 20"x20"





As you can see, I need drugs to create the patience to do this stuff, haha.


If you like my work, please check out my Zazzle store where you can get all kinds of posters, mugs, T-shirts, shoes, Iphone cases, whatever with my work printed on it!

Or visit my new website: Alizey Khan Fine Art


----------



## TINK

I am not very creative but I made a bust of my bust.


----------



## theartofwar

blazed tin foil idle hands, what can I say.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

V Tuna - you rock! You on DA? if so, link us up! 

TINK - lovely bust.


----------



## undead

[eK] said:


> muahah, i was straight when i done that. but from past experiences tripping and drawing produce some of the coolest works.
> pm me yo!



It's been quite some time since I've had full confidence in my abilities (or maybe I'm lacking the creative drive ), but what you said rings true with me as well. This is an OLD piece I did years ago while on AMT, but It's still, to this day, one of my favorites I've ever done.

An example of a drawing done while tripping.






Also... a LOT of cool stuff in this thread since the last time I've checked it out! Bluelight STILL has so many talented people!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

I am in awe of the last few posts  

*Vacuolate Tuna* your work is incredible. When I get some spare change lying around I might just get something printed of your off Zazzle! 

*justsomeguy* that first one you posted is mind-blowing. How long did that take you? 

*ryan* I love your style


----------



## undead

Thanks n3o! I need to get my ass in gear though. I've had too many distractions and I think it's diluting my creativity.  I've got promises to fulfill and shit that I just plain want to create to add to a portfolio, etc. Drawing doesn't seem to come as easy as it used to... not that it was ever "easy" per se, but nowadays it just seems like SUCH a challenge! 

Also... not that he doesn't already know, but I am absolutely infatuated with jsg's style and works! It's VERY unique and so fun to stare at for lengthy periods of time.


----------



## Swerlz

Up all night and nothing better to do; I made this via Photoshop at around 5am a couple years ago


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh pretty!! I would love to know how to use photoshop like that...
One day when I have enough spare time to dedicate to it, I'll just sit and play around on it for a few hours.


----------



## Swerlz

It's not that hard.. Honestly it took my about 15minutes to do that


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

This is an awesome thread. Here's some artwork I've done over the years.


----------



## undead

Well done swerlz, I think it's pretty good! I've never even touched photoshop, so I wouldn't know the first thing to do with it. Yours looks pretty seemless, though, It looks pretty legit!

Tina... I looked at yours from right to left and the progression in that order was weird, but way cool. The first one eased me into the second one and the third one gave me a really uneasy feeling. It's really good, made me feel creeped for a second cause it has a really dark tone to it. Good stuff!


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

ryanlaughlin said:


> Tina... I looked at yours from right to left and the progression in that order was weird, but way cool. The first one eased me into the second one and the third one gave me a really uneasy feeling. It's really good, made me feel creeped for a second cause it has a really dark tone to it. Good stuff!



Thank you, I consider your evaluation quite a compliment because I consider one of the main purposes of art is to evoke an emotional response in the viewer, even if that is a response of unease. Also I am always flattered when the word "weird" is used in any fashion regarding my drawings. I didn't consider the order in which I posted them, but I see your point, and I like it


----------



## User Name Here

It's worth mentioning that the camera flash washed out a lot of detail in this painting in addition to it being unfinished. With that being said, it's acrylic and on a 16" x 20" canvas, and it should be done by Christmas. It will end up being someone's Christmas present, probably my dad's since he is such a fan of my work  His friends have even been buying paintings and commissioning me for work on jewelry as well as paintings so it's a nice way to advertise and please the folks, all while saving money on having to buy a Christmas present... ha. 

Being an artist and making Christmas gifts without spending big bucks FTW. If it weren't for my jewelry and paintings, I dunno what I'd do present wise. While it costs a lot to buy paints and such (especially oils, and especially fine jewelry) I always end up making a profit once things are said and done, AND I get to churn out gift items for either a low price or free. It's a good deal.






Once again, there are too many talented BLers to name!


----------



## User Name Here

Oh yeah, the painting is a view of trees during fall and it's to be looked at as if you were standing directly underneath them. They're too narrow for my tastes considering this fact so I'm thinking of covering the top part with sky to make it look more realistic and less confusing.


----------



## Seventeen

^^ that is hot. I really like it.


----------



## User Name Here

Thank you! The more I look at it, the more it looks like it was just Photoshopped or something haha. It started out as pointillism and then sort of morphed into a bunch of giant, almost digital-looking brush strokes instead (I got lazy).


----------



## Ligaturd




----------



## cletus

Nice work.

I edited the tags because I think they deserve to be seen as larger images. Previews don't do them justice.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

haha, here's some more random shit i've drawn.


----------



## n3ophy7e

User Name Here said:


>



UNH this painting is fucking amazing  You are very talented miss


----------



## Black

^
in concur. on one hand it's very abstract, but you immediately recognise, that you're standing under trees and it's autumn


----------



## cletus

^Cool, that got me leaning forward for an inspection 

Very nice effect of a raging inferno!


----------



## slef

thanks

Regarding the inferno effect:
I left it sitting in a pile of other fucked up ones festering in a mix of chemicals and drain water. 
I looked at it about an hour later and the bitch was on fire!! 
Not exactly sure how it happened, but I like it.
notice someone spraypainted "DICK FUCKER" on the front of the place.:D


----------



## Vacuolate Tuna

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> V Tuna - you rock! You on DA? if so, link us up!
> 
> TINK - lovely bust.



Yep! My deviantART username is Vacuolate Tuna, watch my profile and I'll watch you back!

I also just made a new site for my portfolio/store/art blog if any of you are interested: Alizey Khan Fine Art Online

I'm just a student right now... but I really, really want to make a living as a painter. I went to the MoMA today and saw so much crap amidst the glorious work, haha, I'm sure I could make it if I keep working as hard as I have this year... The style I'm planning to develop is more like that Lighthouse painting, but I want to incorporate surrealism and grotesque elements into my work, since pointillism creates such a soft, dreamlike effect.


User Name Here is one of my really good friends- we're painting buddies, she really motivates me! I'm sure I do the same for her... her latest painting of the trees is just gorgeous.


----------



## TINK

This is awesome... it actually looks to me like the earth millions of years ago before the continents seperated into where they are now.

keep up the good work.


----------



## TINK

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> V Tuna - you rock! You on DA? if so, link us up!
> 
> TINK - lovely bust.




Thanks


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## Albion

*Check out my arts!*

I thought I'd post a few pics of what I do in my time when I'm not perusing bluelight. Mods, feel free to merge this with a catch-all art thread if appropriate.

Comments/criticisms/love welcome 


































I wana be an illustrator when I grow up


----------



## Albion

glenjih said:


> Jesus, those are incredible. Especially the last one you posted- is that Charlize Theron? It looks like her.
> 
> Anyway, good work. Hope to see more in the future



Nahh Scarlett Johannson


----------



## Fawkes

hey cool, JSPete, we have an art thread so i'm going to merge this in.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Cosmic Charlie said:


>



LOVE this! i like the colors and symmetry. it reminds me slightly of my style.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

woah...dark, creepy, strange and broken images, Slef. Cool stuff - what did you use to create those?


----------



## slef

J,

I did a bit of layering with GIMP but the bulk of the distortion comes from *this*




> Corrupt™ is a web based Glitch Art Software allowing its user to upload and share corrupted images on www.corrupt.ie
> 
> Corrupt™ was first built with Proce55ing. The corruption process starts by reading the binary code of an image file [JPG or GIF]; then arbitrary bytes are swapped [the number of replacements is a random value from 1 to 20]. The file is then "saved as" a new document. Depending on the number of replacements and the original compression, the file will have a completely different and unpredictable image or aesthetic. So from a single image, the program can generate millions of corrupted versions. Because it literally corrupts the binary code of the file, some of the results are so damaged that they are actually rendered unviewable. The project is now available online for anyone who wants to corrupt a JPG image.
> 
> This PHP version has been realised in collaboration with BlueMelon, thanks to them.
> 
> Go to the project page www.corrupt.ie



pretty cool imo


----------



## Ligaturd

An older picture I posted, I edited it quite a bit. Slef, something about those pictures really speaks to me, I love them.


----------



## slef

thanks:D


----------



## coelophysis

slef that is indeed some really awesome stuff!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

JSPETE! I would PAY you to do some artwork for me. srsly! Going to PM you now.


----------



## Albion

ChemicalSmiles said:


> JSPETE! I would PAY you to do some artwork for me. srsly! Going to PM you now.



Ahh ChemicalSmiles, you have made my day


----------



## slef

Laika said:


> slef that is indeed some really awesome stuff!



thanks:D


----------



## undead

slef, I agree that your shit is awesome. I'm really into glitchy stuff in everything from music, videos, imagery, etc. I often try to create a glitchy vibe in some of the work that I do. I'm gonna have to check out that program!

You familiar with the video stylings of Chris Cunningham? That's the kind of direction your stuff looks to be going. Very cool!


----------



## slef

ryanlaughlin said:


> slef, I agree that your shit is awesome. I'm really into glitchy stuff in everything from music, videos, imagery, etc. I often try to create a glitchy vibe in some of the work that I do. I'm gonna have to check out that program!
> 
> You familiar with the video stylings of Chris Cunningham? That's the kind of direction your stuff looks to be going. Very cool!




I *love* Cunninham's works, and most definitely appreciate the kind words. I'd like to dedicate more time to bit-crushing/distorting my photos etc. but it's taking a back seat to my audio productions. Soon as I'm afforded some more time I definitely plan on merging the two. *Really* hoping to do this soon....


----------



## undead

You sound a lot like me! I've got way too many "unfinished" projects that I'm trying to find a way to fuse together. Video/Photography/Drawings/Music. I want to do something that combines all my interests, but it's a hard task for me to complete while working a full time job. One day I gotta get this damn thing (life) figured out so that I can give myself the ample opportunity to create a project.


----------



## slef

Definitely. There'd be times where I'd want to lock myself away from the outside world or try to bang things out in an 8 hour session; all of which were just about impossible.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

*mau5art*

My deadmau5 inspired art


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

yes we know deadmau5 is fail.... ^ ^


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

ChemicalSmiles said:


> yes we know deadmau5 is fail.... ^ ^



hehe, he's got a "fail" tattoo on his wrist. LOL


----------



## n3ophy7e

There's some awesome artwork on this page!! Nice work everyone


----------



## undead

This is a work in progress...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NPltDpnxp0


----------



## Fawkes

^ dooooood! that's schweet!


----------



## lostNfound

^ Isn't it.

Awesome artwork and loving the background music.


----------



## undead

Thanks guys! 

Got a lot of work to do still!


----------



## [eK]




----------



## n3ophy7e

Dude I can't believe I forgot to come and check out your work at the stall on NYE. I will have to come around one day and check it out. The pieces you've posted here are off the hook man!! As per usual


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

mmm hell yeah EK loving the first one especially 

Keep forgetting to email ya, will do that tomorrow, I'm free of all responsibilities, for a change.


----------



## chrissie

Site design I did that just went live!


----------



## undead

^ Jealous! I wish my job was more like YOUR job! Good work. 

Also... [eK], those pieces are awesome! Well done!


----------



## [eK]

^^ thanks 




n3ophy7e said:


> Dude I can't believe I forgot to come and check out your work at the stall on NYE. I will have to come around one day and check it out. The pieces you've posted here are off the hook man!! As per usual



cheers dude!
dont sweat about missing the stall, ive posted more interesting pieces in this thread in the past anyways :-D
go bL!!!




Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Keep forgetting to email ya, will do that tomorrow, I'm free of all responsibilities, for a change.



lolol no worries man..
keen to hear from ya


----------



## CannabisCanuck

daaaam you guys are all amazing!!!  i dont have anything that could compare to your masta peices but ill show you anyways, this is an unfinished peice im working on


----------



## n3ophy7e

CannabisCanuck said:


> i dont have anything that could compare to your masta peices



This is a _damn lie_ because that piece you posted above is incredible!! Nice work man  
And welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## undead

^ Agreed, that piece is awesome!


----------



## cletus

ryanlaughlin said:


> This is a work in progress...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NPltDpnxp0



Very cool ryan, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished piece.

What pen are you using there?


----------



## undead

Thanks, cletus! Only thing that sucks is that I always feel like I don't want to add to it unless I'm taking photos/videos of it so it's taking a bit of time.

And I'm using a Pilot Precise V5. My favorite pens EVER!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

CannabisCanuck said:


> daaaam you guys are all amazing!!!  i dont have anything that could compare to your masta peices but ill show you anyways, this is an unfinished peice im working on



ohhh that shit is SICK... colour it maybe?? It's pretty intense as it is though, love the face on the right.

On DA?


----------



## justsomeguy

drew this on my studio wall the other week


----------



## undead

That's awesome jsg! I don't remember if I've ever asked you before, but how long (approximately) does something like that take you to draw? In hours?


----------



## justsomeguy

this is a pretty large piece, like 10' x 8', but the marker size is also scaled up.  i think i put about 20 hours into this one.


----------



## undead

Damn. That's not terrible, but I know how 20 hours feels. You don't do it all in one sitting do you? I know sometimes if you get locked into something you just go, but 20 hours is a LONG time for A sitting.

Also... you ever consider doing a time lapse thingy while you do one of those? I would imagine it would be awesome to watch!


----------



## lightlord99

justsomeguy said:


> drew this on my studio wall the other week



I love it.


----------



## justsomeguy

ryanlaughlin said:


> Damn. That's not terrible, but I know how 20 hours feels. You don't do it all in one sitting do you? I know sometimes if you get locked into something you just go, but 20 hours is a LONG time for A sitting.
> 
> Also... you ever consider doing a time lapse thingy while you do one of those? I would imagine it would be awesome to watch!



no not in one sitting lol, over a week or so.

yeah i saw your time lapse drawing - did you put any more work into it?

i've come pretty close to doing time lapse / stop motion animation and such, just haven't the time or the proper camera


----------



## undead

^ That's really fucking cool. I like the texture of it A LOT! The contrasting colors do wonders for each other, too. 

jsg, I've done a little more work on it, but stupid me had the camera pointing too high when I did so even though you see most of what I added, there was a little bit that got cut off in the photos unfortuntely, I'll do a scan or something in a little bit, I have some errands to run right now though.


----------



## Smacktastic

A family portrait i did


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

good shit - cute.

SCreenprint or stencil sprayed?


----------



## n3ophy7e

justsomeguy said:


> i've come pretty close to doing time lapse / stop motion animation and such, just haven't the time or the proper camera



Do it!!!!! 


....Please  



*Smacktastic* that is really lovely hun! Nice work


----------



## Smacktastic

Painted, turned it black n white on the computer and then painted it on the canvas ,and thanks :D


----------



## justsomeguy

bah can't have this on page 2


----------



## Mjäll

very nice pics everyone especially lightlord99's which progressively made more and more sense and went from a dud to something very nice in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Seventeen

^ I love everything you just posted, but #1 especially. I love that sort of confused, flowing style.

+1 for JSGs time lapse, would be epic to see.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mjaell - lush stuff - fantastical.


----------



## Mjäll

oh thanks a lot


----------



## lightlord99

Mjäll said:


> very nice pics everyone especially lightlord99's which progressively made more and more sense and went from a dud to something very nice in a matter of seconds.



Not sure what you mean but I assume it's some kind of compliment. thanks regardless. it's a comment...


----------



## Mjäll

lightlord99 said:


> Not sure what you mean but I assume it's some kind of compliment. thanks regardless. it's a comment...



I mean it was unimpressive at first - but then the system and thought behind pushed through and made it beautiful.


----------



## justsomeguy

i've been coloring woot!


----------



## undead

^ Prismacolor markers are my JAM!!! (I think we've had that conversation before)


----------



## justsomeguy

i think so too.  i've been going crazy over copic markers recently.

also, the tria letraset markers aren't made anymore---they lost their license with pantone 

so the new ones they are making are poop apparently, so once these run out that's it !


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome colours jsg!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Amazing work Mjäll.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

A couple of small things I finished this past week - got SO many WIP's it's not even funny - it's my mission to get them finished before starting anything big anew.





Something caught my eye - I like cats...and eyes.

A sketch I did yesterday, that should've taken maximum 20 minutes, which ended up taking 40 minutes - I need to get sketching everyday, get back up to scratch, then I can learn to do things quicker...otherwie tattooing will not get started.





Tattoo design for a friend's daughter - she gonna get it soon - for her family name, and her grandfather.


----------



## ocean

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> A couple of small things I finished this past week - got SO many WIP's it's not even funny - it's my mission to get them finished before starting anything big anew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something caught my eye - I like cats...and eyes.



      

You are incredibly talented!
This is just so awesome


----------



## undead

Jblazin, those are ridiculous. Well done, man!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

:D cheers mate!


----------



## theartofwar

my good friend on request drew me one of the tats im getting done soon - filling up my sleeve . I just love his style esp for inks.


----------



## Albion

Some more bits and piehizzles


----------



## ocean

JSPete said:


>



I love this one


----------



## undead

Ditto! I also REALLY love the last one that JSPete posted. VEEEERY cool pieces of work, brotha!


----------



## Albion

Ah stop it you're making me blush! 

But seriously


----------



## DamagedLemon

Beautiful, JSPete, you're very talented.
I looooove the nod at Simba :D

Looked through the past couple of pages and also this... Bluelight certainly has a lot of talent. I'm impressed!


----------



## Albion

DamagedLemon said:


> Beautiful, JSPete, you're very talented.
> I looooove the nod at Simba :D



Ahaha thanks. Oh, keep checking your mailbox, yeah


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome stuff JSPete, I love the coloured pieces in particular. What medium do you use for those?


----------



## Albion

The first two are paintings (really fuck off huge ones at that...first is acrylic on canvas, and second is oil on the back of a wooden board)  and the last one I actually made on photoshop


----------



## n3ophy7e

Excellent!! I especially love the last two pieces


----------



## TrippyTufty

Art is something of an ambiguous concept, I studied fine art & design back in art college, as drawing & painting was pretty much the cornerstone of my life.
As technology advanced (quite fucking rapidly actually) i found my niche in photography, taking my steps into taking what would be considered a 'good' photograph, then marrying the ideas of a simple still image & artistic license. Anyway, enough of the waffle, i thought i'd share a photo that i took in 35mm B&W film format, using 1 of my old cameras from the 1960's & scanned in.







The guy is my Mentor, who taught me how to properly take a photograph, so this is an homage as well.


----------



## undead

Very nice photo, I love the detail! He looks wise.


----------



## TrippyTufty

Thank you  I must say, its a nice change from using a Digital SLR. & as for the wisdom, this guy exhales it as if it were carbon dioxide.


----------



## TrippyTufty

JSPete said:


>




This is effin' lush


----------



## [eK]

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Something caught my eye - I like cats...and eyes.
> .





wow, awesome!
is this meant to be a portrait of Ocean????
looks incredibly close!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Why yes, yes it is!


----------



## Albion

Something I did for chemicalsmiles....do yall approve?


----------



## ocean

[eK] said:


> wow, awesome!
> is this meant to be a portrait of Ocean????
> looks incredibly close!!



I can't believe you caught that ek! 
I Should post the photo- Jblazin did an amazing job!! 


jpete- that's really cool!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

yes yes, and JSP - nice bassnectar trippy shit - I'm loving your portraits. they're pretty cool - who's the one in biro you did?


----------



## Albion

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> yes yes, and JSP - nice bassnectar trippy shit - I'm loving your portraits. they're pretty cool - who's the one in biro you did?



That's Ricky Gervais, although it could arguably also be Nick Griffin.


----------



## justsomeguy

colors!!


----------



## Albion

That is feffing awesome!


----------



## undead

My god jsg! I can't say it enough, but your style has progressed into awesomer and AWESOMERNESS!!!! That shit is fucking ILL, player!!!!


----------



## chrissie

awesome, jsg!  reminds me a lot of presstube, who i love


----------



## n3ophy7e

Loving your colour work jsg!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I FUCKING KNEW your shit needed colour - WOW. it jumps out the page and it was YESTERDAY not today I did mushrooms x


----------



## justsomeguy

thanks guys!

i got another piece rigged up that i'm coloring but they are starting too look like poop ><

i've been using my opaque projector quite a bit this month, and it occurred to me that projecting colors onto the really large drawings might be a really awesome option.


----------



## Mjäll

justsomeguy

I like that playful style... do you have some story or concept behind those quirky villages?

my lines are all OCD (instead of cleaning the apartment)


----------



## VerbalTruist

justsomeguy, I love your stuff. Every time I look here I'm amazed.


----------



## undead

Mjäll, you have a wicked fuckin style.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Just soooo sexy Mjaell - what inspired those???


----------



## Mjäll

Thanks :D

I mostly thrive on unspecified feelings and a stubborn inability to work figuretively that drives me to make the abstract forms speak for themselves. So it's very much a continuous struggle toward intuitive expression.

A goal is being able to create landscapes and organisms while in this mode where each line just follows the other and frustration is the main factor in working out composition.

Sorry if sounding pretentious


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mjäll said:


>



Oh my freaking god. Mjäll that is _amazing!_


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mjäll said:


> Sorry if sounding pretentious



Not at all///


----------



## Mjäll

thank you for heart-warming comments


----------



## Macee

JSPete said:


>


omfg I absolutely love that




Mjäll said:


>




Wow, did you purposely put vague images in there cause I see a lot of stuff. I love the chaos.


----------



## Mjäll

Macee said:


> Wow, did you purposely put vague images in there cause I see a lot of stuff. I love the chaos.




the monochromic rainbow-spewing mouth is something I thought of, as are the horns, thorns and teeth and the beam projector. there were some flowing fabrics but they disappeared in abstraction. i'm intrigued to know if you find other stuff  it's a good way for me to evolve

also I second the appreciation for JSPete's pics! missed them before... the first one is a promising original (I assume), and the second one a competent depiction


----------



## justsomeguy

from my ipad.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Damn yo, nice.


----------



## Albion

justsomeguy said:


> from my ipad.



I think I've been there


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wicked stuff jsg!!


----------



## coelophysis

JSG - Very lovely. I didn't even know you could draw on an ipad. 
*Glances over at the ipad purchased for gf on xmas with a light bulb over head*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

wow nice work on the ipad!!! I seen some cool shit, the programme it uses is not too shabby actually - and that's definitely up there - good work.


----------



## Lazyscience

can i share music artwork in here or is it only pictures?


----------



## coelophysis

Recordings Thread


----------



## justsomeguy

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> wow nice work on the ipad!!! I seen some cool shit, the programme it uses is not too shabby actually - and that's definitely up there - good work.



I use sketchbook pro. Still hunting for an app that lets you have canvas size larger than 1 megapixel :/


----------



## D's

something i did few nights ago. not finished with it yet.


----------



## coelophysis

Wow D
I love it. Very pimpressive.


----------



## justsomeguy

is it in a mirror or is the text just like that lol


----------



## FiatFlux

this makes sense lately, its called "waiting..... without a tune"

acrylic, watercolour, texta & coloured pencil






heres a link outside image tags duno y it isnt displaying

http://flic.kr/p/9fXsi4


----------



## Pillthrill

Vacuolate Tuna said:


> I paint! My favourite style is pointillism.
> This is a self-portrait:
> Oil on canvas, 30"x60"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another self portrait (in charcoal, 30"x60")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted this on acid (it took me about 4 hours to remember how to paint, haha)
> Acrylic on canvas, 9"x12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted this on shrooms + MDMA:
> Acrylic on canvas, 18"x24" (Based on "The Pandorica Opens" from Doctor Who, if you're geeky enough to recognize it...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted this on Adderall:
> Acrylic on canvas, 20"x20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I need drugs to create the patience to do this stuff, haha.
> 
> 
> If you like my work, please check out my Zazzle store where you can get all kinds of posters, mugs, T-shirts, shoes, Iphone cases, whatever with my work printed on it!
> 
> Or visit my new website: Alizey Khan Fine Art



Nice work. Mad nerd love for the Dr. Who!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

D's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS FUCKING SICK!!


----------



## Seventeen




----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Jon Seventeen ^ THat is luuuuush.


----------



## coelophysis

Yes yes, I love it.
Lots of good stuff coming into this thread lately


----------



## Vacuolate Tuna

Pillthrill said:


> Nice work. Mad nerd love for the Dr. Who!!



Thanks  I love Doctor Who so much, can't wait until series 6!

Here's some stuff I've been working on lately (all of it is unfinished)










^ Slender Man


----------



## thujone

Vaccy Tuna, you definitely blow my mind


----------



## Albion

So I made my first logo for someone! This is for a dj/producer of EDM (also happens to be a bluelighter too). Reckon it's got the 'electro' vibe?


----------



## Albion

So I'm working on a project in which I turn famous people into llamas, and surreptitiously sneak llamas into famous images.













Neville Chamberlain


----------



## Seventeen

JSPete said:


> So I made my first logo for someone! This is for a dj/producer of EDM (also happens to be a bluelighter too). Reckon it's got the 'electro' vibe?



white on black looks way better, imho. looks good tho. and the llamas are cool.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Commission for a beautiful gal - Finished today, multi-layered stencilled spray, with sharpie and metallic inks...oh yeah and some glow-in-the-dark paint for the mantra.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hey SO folks! 

Finally posting stuff. 

Lets start with the Chicks with Sticks.
















That last one had actually been colored since then. They are just pen and watercolors.

Here's one more of me dreaming.


----------



## AmorRoark

JSPete said:


> So I'm working on a project in which I turn famous people into llamas, and surreptitiously sneak llamas into famous images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neville Chamberlain



This is so sick.


----------



## muvolution

Lots of excellent artists in here.
I do lots of architectural drawings/ renderings but it gets kinda out there sometimes...
I love pen and ink, with other media mixed in.

Arequipas





casa de emancipacion





Chapel of Santa Lucia





Old Panama





Casco Viejo





Dorky n' Stoned in Panama





Pisac, Peru






My favorite - Made this one into a Lithograph


----------



## coelophysis

You're my new favorite Blartist.
Love it.


----------



## muvolution

Thank you.
I need to keep my output up, it's theraputic.


----------



## coelophysis

Pisac, Peru is my favorite. What are it's dimensions?


----------



## muvolution

17" x  24" as that's about the biggest you can take with you on a backpacking trip.


----------



## ugly

*my "art" ? (1)*

This is the inside of a "personal shrine". I make personal shrines for special people in my life. This one was for my grandson seven years ago. You can see the inside, the quarter there is for size reference. I make these with Altoid tins. You can also see the outside cover.


----------



## ugly

*my "art" ? (2)*

This one is for my husband's grandmother, who passed away 20 years ago. (No, I didn't make this 20 years ago. I made it after I started making these.) She was a very interesting person. I used a map of her neighborhood off the 215. I used a spent gift card and cut it and melted it with a heat gun while I curled the hot plastic with needle nose pliers. to make the "frame" that the picture is in.


----------



## ugly

*my "art" ? (3)*

This is a pin. On the back there's a stick pin attachment for wearing on the lapel of a jacket. I made it for a friend who is a security guard at a high school. She has to bust kids for dress code violation as part of her duties. I made this with two microscope slides. First I made the little collage. Then I put it between the microscope slides. I soldered the slides together with a soldering gun (der) and I soldered on the danglies at the bottom, which I made out of beads and wire (der again). She wears it on her jacket lapel sometimes and I must say, I like to see it.


----------



## undead

ugly, I don't know why you put art in quotations. That's absolutely art. Unless you're referring to it more as a craft. Either way... those are fucking awesome. I REALLY love the one with the melted gift card. LOVE it. Fucking creative.


----------



## undead

One of my MANY MANY works in progress. This is for two buddy's of mine who are producers/djs... obviously called Hot Mess and based out of Columbus, Ohio. They typically play out dubstep and/or drumstep.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Here are some peices I did or a project about Buddhism in Memphis TN. I spent the semester visiting and interacting with practicing buddhists here in Memphis, and explored what is was like to be part of a counter culture religion like Buddhism in a place like Memphis which is considered the Buckle of the Bible Belt. While doing this I practiced Buddhists Sumi-i ink techniques to document. The black and white ones are Sumi-i ink, the colored pieces are sumi-i and colored india ink.



























This last one is how all the drawings were presented in the gallery.


----------



## undead

Those are amazing, neko!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

wicked - exhibition 

Looks like a big bare gallery though  wish they didn't always look so cold.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thanks, that was my BFA final project, and that was the show. Which was end of 2006, so those are actually pretty old.


----------



## ocean

neko- you are seriously talented!!!! 


ugly- I love that kind of stuff!!!  Great work!!


----------



## undead

This is one of many different variations of this piece that I'll do. Mind you it's pretty sloppy, in general.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I don't think it's sloppy at all, I think it's awesome


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I see what you mean, RYan - looks like you just didn't use a ruler. lol  - looks wicked though man, can't wait to see the whole range of variations.


----------



## TINK

man everyone here has some mad skills.  I don't have one iota if artistic ability in me.  I am glad there are people out there thatdo, because it makes everything more beautiful.

Keep sharing your talents with the world.


----------



## ocean

I think its pretty awesome Ryan!!
Not sloppy at all!!


----------



## justsomeguy

Wait...is undead ryan?


----------



## ugly

undead said:


> ugly, I don't know why you put art in quotations. That's absolutely art. Unless you're referring to it more as a craft. Either way... those are fucking awesome. I REALLY love the one with the melted gift card. LOVE it. Fucking creative.



Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## glitterbizkit

I need to start painting again.  I got a massive artistic block when I decided that I was going to try being an artist as a profession, and I put waaaay too much pressure on myself.  Haven't painted for months, but I should go back to it as a hobby, because I feel so emotionally stable and peaceful and spiritual when I paint regularly.  

Here are a few of my favourites from last year:

Desire - Apart  from the nipples and bellybutton, this is done by fingerpainting, not by brush, it took about two hours and I'm so happy with the result:






Red Hibiscus:






Bellydancer:






Carnivale:







All acrylic on canvas.

I want to try abstract art, but I've no idea how I'd go about it.  I'm a pretty methodical artist - I paint from photos and just change colours and add little details.  The idea of painting from scratch with no inspiration except my crazy little head scares me a bit.


----------



## Samadhi

undead said:


> ugly, I don't know why you put art in quotations. That's absolutely art. Unless you're referring to it more as a craft. Either way... those are fucking awesome. I REALLY love the one with the melted gift card. LOVE it. Fucking creative.



I love it. I absofuckinglutely love it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^EDIT: @ *GlitterBizkit*

That's exactly why it sounds like it's a good idea for you! Letting go ftw.

In other news - THOSE ARE AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZING... Seriously, beautifully rich in colour and body. I got to say the finger painted nude is my favourite - exquisite - who is that naked? It's beautiful. I also love the way the beads on the jester's hat jump out all 3D-like.


----------



## muvolution

Another great page. since we're departing from traditional art, here's a few projects...
















some furniture pieces.


----------



## muvolution

Bike rack with a bangin picture.


----------



## muvolution

Some community design work...

Commmunity center outdoor patio





School lunch area/ japanese rock garden


----------



## cletus

^Are those all your work?


----------



## muvolution

yeah, lead designer on all of them.


----------



## cletus

Very nice. Those benches are incredible, especially the first one.


----------



## indelibleface

Got bored one day and decided to spruce up my laptop's wallpaper with an amateur Photoshop collage of one of my favorite stars of American movie history, Mabel Normand. Thanks to *supertrav77* (wherever that guy ran off to) for turning me on to her body of work, although I'm way more captivated by her imagery than her acting abilities. I think I'm obsessed with her face.






_(This is a resized version; actual wallpaper is 1280x800  -- if anyone wants a full-size copy, PM me!)_


----------



## ocean

^Cool! Its very nice......she _is_ very pretty


----------



## grimble crumble

Nekointheclouds I like your style. I wish I could draw like many of you in this thread but unfortunately it's not my strong suit. I'm an artist as well but my mediu
 Is music rather than ink. 

Anyway from one artist to another I'm very jealous  must be nice to be able to take a day and just create beautiful pictures.


----------



## nekointheclouds

grimble crumble said:


> Nekointheclouds I like your style. I wish I could draw like many of you in this thread but unfortunately it's not my strong suit. I'm an artist as well but my mediu
> Is music rather than ink.
> 
> Anyway from one artist to another I'm very jealous  must be nice to be able to take a day and just create beautiful pictures.



Thankyou very much, but honestly I am jealous of the muscly inclined. I have no music talent, and wish I could sing or play an instrument or something.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Sketch Book Time! Check those doodles and terrible hand writting out!


----------



## grimble crumble

The grass is always greener on the other side of the art fence. Your sides got bad ass gaffiti tho


----------



## nekointheclouds

grimble crumble said:


> The grass is always greener on the other side of the art fence. Your sides got bad ass gaffiti tho



Your side rocks out, sometimes with its cock out.


----------



## justsomeguy

its sort of a large file so let it load lol.

this is a continuous drawing from my ipad that i've animated in pshop.


----------



## ocean

^cool!!!


----------



## coelophysis

JSG that is awesome man. Are you considering applying colors to it?


----------



## justsomeguy

i have about 6 or 10 of them colored...out of about 80 files.  i really don't know where this project is going.  its just something i work on in my spare time


----------



## muvolution

looking back through this thread, the grass is always greener on the other side of the studio. there's some great artists...


----------



## bagochina

that is nice jsg.  reminds me of the Mayan's crossed with aliens crossed with a little, yellow submarine.


----------



## undead

Damn jsg... thank you for consistently putting out cooler and cooler shit. You've been blowing my mind for years and counting now, man! You know I'm genuine when I say I dig the shit out of your work. It's always unique and fucking awesome.


----------



## Max Power

neko, i really like that journal idea and wish I had the talent to pull it off. I'm jealous.


----------



## nekointheclouds

JSG, I think our art is a really interesting contrast against each other. I really admire your work and know that it is not the kind of thing I can produce. Such draft mans ship. But viewing your work and mine next to each other makes for a fun viewing.


----------



## badandwicked

ugly said:


> This one is for my husband's grandmother, who passed away 20 years ago. (No, I didn't make this 20 years ago. I made it after I started making these.) She was a very interesting person. I used a map of her neighborhood off the 215. I used a spent gift card and cut it and melted it with a heat gun while I curled the hot plastic with needle nose pliers. to make the "frame" that the picture is in.



this is so awesome, so are the others.


----------



## n3ophy7e

justsomeguy said:


>



Duuuuude that is amazing!!


----------



## muvolution

I just found out my art mentor from college just died. Shit. Fuck. 

Why?


----------



## n3ophy7e

So sorry to hear that man  
RIP


----------



## justsomeguy

google is being kind of lame and resizing these too small ><


----------



## User Name Here

Please tell me you are an illustrator of some sort. You have an awesome style.


----------



## Max Power

(cross-posted from the stencil thread in this forum)


----------



## Asclepius

muvolution said:


> Another great page. since we're departing from traditional art, here's a few projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some furniture pieces.



WoW! That is crazy beautiful! I especially love the bottom bench...
Amazing how you made that undulating top piece-Fantastic!:D

Am blown away by the Talent on here!...


----------



## muvolution

yeah, I'm just a wasted waste of talent. Someone else should have gotten it, someone who would use it.


----------



## Max Power

muvolution said:


> yeah, I'm just a wasted waste of talent. Someone else should have gotten it, someone who would use it.



I feel much the same way sometimes, fwiw.


----------



## Asclepius

^^
^

Well, they didn't, so stop wishing and be proud of what you got/who you are! You have every right to be!


----------



## Seventeen

Asclepius said:


> ^^
> ^
> 
> Well, they didn't, so stop wishing and be proud of what you got/who you are! You have every right to be!



here here!


----------



## undead

Agreed, sometimes, my creativity seems like the only thing I have to be proud of, if that's the case, so be it. At least I can always stay busy, rarely get bored.


----------



## nekointheclouds

undead said:


> Agreed, sometimes, my creativity seems like the only thing I have to be proud of, if that's the case, so be it. At least I can always stay busy, rarely get bored.



Creativity diserves pride, its not something that can be "taught" or even tested. Only pushed and developed.

My art is constantly evolving and getting better, and will for the rest of my life as long as I keep at it and push myself. 

Luckily I'm addicted to my imagination and drawing has been the main way for me to materialize a small small fraction of the universe in my brain.

Studio:


----------



## Asclepius

^David Bowie's head from Labyrinth on the 'Tool Box' I see! 

Aww, the Camoflauged, pale kitty has nodded off with her paw dipped into the Tub of paint.


----------



## justsomeguy

haha

i didn't see that cat the first time


----------



## undead

I'm finally starting to use Photoshop... literally have only been on that bus for about 20 minutes, so bear with my early, basic designs. I'm looking forward to entering a whole new world of design.


----------



## justsomeguy

these are great videos.

"you're only using 50$ worth of photoshop.  i'm going to teach you how to use 200$."


----------



## undead

Lol thanks for the link jsg!

I'm more than likely going to be using Photoshop for Typography first and foremost, I'm sure I'll start learning the odds and ends at some point soon, though.


----------



## justsomeguy

i'm so bad at photoshop.  i magic wand everything


----------



## undead

^ No worries. Your artwork is sweet enough for us to give you a break on your magic wanding. :D

I'm still messing around with BASIC stuff so bear with me here.


----------



## cletus

justsomeguy said:


> these are great videos.
> 
> "you're only using 50$ worth of photoshop.  i'm going to teach you how to use 200$."



Ahaha! Photoshop tutorials complete with extreme marriage issues :D


----------



## [eK]

justsomeguy, your artwork at the top of this page is seriously phenomenal.
you have a crapload of talent dude!!


so, ive been working on an artist profile/portfolio kinda website recently and i think its about ready to start showing the world 
*www.lysergicdan.org*
www.lysergicdan.org
www.lysergicdan.org

keep in mind there is still loads more of information and pictures to be uploaded, this is just the beginning 
wooot!


----------



## Albion

[eK] said:


> justsomeguy, your artwork at the top of this page is seriously phenomenal.
> you have a crapload of talent dude!!
> 
> 
> so, ive been working on an artist profile/portfolio kinda website recently and i think its about ready to start showing the world
> *www.lysergicdan.org*
> www.lysergicdan.org
> www.lysergicdan.org
> 
> keep in mind there is still loads more of information and pictures to be uploaded, this is just the beginning
> wooot!



Love it! I defy you to create something that is not trippy


----------



## [eK]

lol, thanks!
alot of my inspiration is extracted from the goodness (and sometimes not-so-goodness) of psychedelics


----------



## justsomeguy

[eK] said:


> justsomeguy, your artwork at the top of this page is seriously phenomenal.
> you have a crapload of talent dude!!
> 
> 
> so, ive been working on an artist profile/portfolio kinda website recently and i think its about ready to start showing the world
> *www.lysergicdan.org*
> www.lysergicdan.org
> www.lysergicdan.org
> 
> keep in mind there is still loads more of information and pictures to be uploaded, this is just the beginning
> wooot!



the six eyed (+1 inner eye) drawing with the tongue in the "hallucinogenic doodle" notebook would look awesome as an anaglyph


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

[eK] said:


> justsomeguy, your artwork at the top of this page is seriously phenomenal.
> you have a crapload of talent dude!!
> 
> 
> so, ive been working on an artist profile/portfolio kinda website recently and i think its about ready to start showing the world
> *www.lysergicdan.org*
> www.lysergicdan.org
> www.lysergicdan.org
> 
> keep in mind there is still loads more of information and pictures to be uploaded, this is just the beginning
> wooot!



hell yes mate!!


----------



## trance_dom

*Bad 4 weeks*

Yea i had a bad 4 weeks coz of such and such blah blah.....

Only thing i have to mention is the sphere in the middle is my 'inner self' trying to escape the nightmare......everything is metaphorical except some of the visual distortion which i experienced, the woman on side is depersonalization.

Please zoom in to see all details.....






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## coelophysis

^Been there


----------



## jam uh weezy

i made a space....er, i mean a cherry invader. it's not glued yet but check it out. 






i had to sand down, prime, & sand down again every single little tile before i could paint them. it took longer than it looks!!

oh and JSG i love your totem-esue drawings, very fucking cool i wouldn't mind having one on my wall. are you going to color them?


----------



## justsomeguy

^^

i've been goofing around in pshop with them but probably not.

here they are on my floor:


----------



## jam uh weezy

damn dude that is crazy, i didn't realize how big they were. do you ever get commissioned to do stuff? i would definitely shop at a store that had that all over their walls, even if I didn't like what they were selling 

pretty much finished:


----------



## coelophysis

Awesome jsg.. How many hours would you estimate is right there?


----------



## justsomeguy

love the space (cherry) invader.  it reminds me of these computer programs called cellular automata that i've been looking at all month.  have you guys heard of Conway's Game of Life? 

the piece a couple posts up has been ongoing for a couple months.  its portable so i can take it with me and work on it where ever i go 

that's my next step jam - leveling up and getting my stuff out in the world.  right now its just my friends and a couple internet sites and random group shows at the school i'm at


----------



## undead

As always... a lot of REALLY cool artwork up in this thread. 

I have one I did last week. And to you know who... yours is currently in the works. It took me some time to get back into a groove, but this piece took me three days, and therefore... I feel as though I'm back in my groove.

I did this with Prismacolor markers on a 22" x 18" sheet of posterboard.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Dude that is fucking amazing


----------



## undead

Thanks n3o!


----------



## justsomeguy

Looks like thats a bit of black ( or do you use "jet black?" thats what i prefer in prismacolor lol)


Dude we (I) need to figure how to NEXT LEVEL THIS SHIT,...... We have to level up


----------



## undead

^ Just regular black, but LOTS of it. 

And I agree. Next level this shit! There are ways. We (you) just need to find em!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Okay, From now on, I'm tryping my links and posts in notepad and then copy and pasting. I have timed out twice now and lost my post while trying to post these character designs.

I was going to include to spicific character designs, one being my Firefly RPG character and the other you shall have to see!

Below are character designs that dot hae a solid story or purpose. There are stories in my head, but many times that characters just materialize as I draw.


----------



## fizzle

^Wow! Amazing work... people are so hard to get right, but you seem to have mastered it wonderfully!


----------



## sssssssssss




----------



## chrissie

Ryan - wow!!!  that looks awesome

JSG - those drawings remind me of the work Presstube used to do.  Maybe that can give you some inspiration for next-leveling.  Check the screensaver!

trance_dom - loving this.  reminds me of some digital prints I saw in Union Square a couple years ago.  

*NSFW*: 





trance_dom said:


> Yea i had a bad 4 weeks coz of such and such blah blah.....
> 
> Only thing i have to mention is the sphere in the middle is my 'inner self' trying to escape the nightmare......everything is metaphorical except some of the visual distortion which i experienced, the woman on side is depersonalization.
> 
> Please zoom in to see all details.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## fizzle

sssssssssss those are awesome! What medium is that? Paint, or something digital?


----------



## sssssssssss

all color pencil


----------



## chrissie

good stuff!!


----------



## fizzle

Wow, those colors are amazingly bright for pencil!


----------



## justsomeguy

chrissie said:


> JSG - those drawings remind me of the work Presstube used to do.  Maybe that can give you some inspiration for next-leveling.  Check the screensaver!



I think you linked me those before 

And lol at my "next-leveling"


----------



## sssssssssss

thanks, apparently im color blind.


----------



## justsomeguy

ipad bar doodle w00t.


----------



## undead

neko, VERY cool stuff, you draw characters so well. I can draw people, but I can't create my own characters worth a damn for the most part. I envy you!

ssssssssss... your work is AMAZINGLY fucking wicked!


----------



## User Name Here

Freshly made earrings:






The box as of now. When it fills up, I ship almost everything off to a store that sells everything in GA (Mel & Mimi's if you wanna buy any, or just message me ). I made everything pictured except for the bangles (well, minus the jeweled ones which I did make), watches, and the two solid pearl necklaces. 






Another crappy photo:


----------



## User Name Here

sssssssssss said:


> thanks, apparently im color blind.



Amazing. How long have you been painting for?


----------



## ocean

User Name Here said:


> Freshly made earrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box as of now. When it fills up, I ship almost everything off to a store that sells everything in GA (Mel & Mimi's if you wanna buy any, or just message me ). I made everything pictured except for the bangles (well, minus the jeweled ones which I did make), watches, and the two solid pearl necklaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another crappy photo:



Very nice!!
I want to start making my own jewelery with beach stones-
We have a lot of agate, jasper, quartz, agate and blah blah blah-
We recently got a rock tumbler to polish the stones- so I'd like to make wire jewelery with them 
Hopefully I can learn.....


----------



## User Name Here

I want a tumbler! I find all sorts of cool stuff on our local beaches, especially after hey re nourished the closest one. What they do is pump tons and tons of sand from miles out into the ocean and bring it to shore to build up dunes and when they do this, tons of fossils and stuff end up in the sand as well. I've got a collection of stuff I wanna incorporate into jewelry but haven't gotten around to it yet. 

Anyway, getting into jewelry is really easy and addictive! There are so many web sites and books on the subject and everything is easily self-taught. You can literally learn how to make all of the stuff in those photos within a few days' time which is crazy because you can end up selling it for lots of money despite the fact that it's so simple to make. It does take practice to get that "finesse" but not much 

I actually started making jewelry in treatment when I was 17/18 years old. It was one of the only interesting things I found to do with my time and ever since then I've amassed this huuuuge collection of stuff. It's insane.


----------



## ocean

Here is one of our first polished batch UNH 








I need to look through for some better shots.


----------



## Max Power

There's gotta be some jellybeans in there.


----------



## fizzle

Ocean those look beautiful! They turned out great


----------



## muvolution

Ocean - awesome.

honestly those look like candy. If I still smoked weed I would be trying to eat my screen right now.


----------



## Doshes

Wow this thread is full of talent! Thanks to everyone who posted their art!!

So here's some of mine. Been blowing glass for about 8 years now and it has impacted my life in some positive ways. Ill do it until Im no longer physically capable. 

Hope you enjoy 
~J

_
<I removed images- We don't allow drug discussion or photos of such things in SO. Thanks- Ocean>_


----------



## Doshes

O and all pieces are color changing glass. For example see first 2 pics below. Same pipe, before and after.

Next are some Macro shots of sum of my work. and FYI - I work in Sacramento, CA area. hit me up!

[its advised that you not give out your real email, people can PM you instead  

Another edit... I'm sorry we had to remove your photos! Unfortunately there is a rule of no drug talk in SO, and those broke that rule... I hope you can find another place to post them though, outside of SO. Awesome work!

-fizzle]
~J


----------



## kytnism

ocean, i LOVE your stones. the colours are vivid and gorgeous.

doshes; the beautiful patterns in your glass, wow!

mines not exactly artwork; but ive been fidgeting at night throughout the week with a number of pieces for my hall stand (that i love to decorate at times of festivity) to make our home feel a little more "easter-y". im blessed to have an almost 10 year old who still believes in the easter bunny (although think it might be our last year of magic); so still make the effort to keep the memories pure and fun filled. 





the walt disney quote that my daughter adores. i made this frame for her.





my hall stand so far. im in the process of sewing an easter bunting with her to tie across the front of it in her favourite colour, blue.





happy easter!

...kytnism...


----------



## ocean

^Those are so cute!!!! 


Thanks guys for the positive feedback on my stones 
I'll have to take some before and after shots of our next batch. We have some in so maybe I'll take their photos of "Half Done" and then when they're done.


----------



## Doshes

oops looks like my functional art broke sum rules, sorry mods.

heres sum of my pendants, and a zen stone, from the last few years.

~J


----------



## Doshes

heres 2 more pendants, and some macro shots of some of my work. 
Thnx


----------



## toadailly

new stencil


----------



## undead

^ Fuckin' nice. I like that.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^ yeah reminds me of scanner darkly, which is a very good thing


----------



## undead

Kind of a modest little art thread entry, but just for fun...


----------



## justsomeguy

nice!

ragin!


----------



## toadailly

another stencil


----------



## sssssssssss

User Name Here said:


> Amazing. How long have you been painting for?



3yrs


----------



## fizzle

Doshes said:


> oops looks like my functional art broke sum rules, sorry mods.
> 
> heres sum of my pendants, and a zen stone, from the last few years.
> 
> ~J



Those are awesome!  I'm glad you had other pictures to post, I felt bad having to remove the other ones because it really is great work.


----------



## Doshes

Thank you Fizzle! Sorry for breaking the rules ; )

~J


----------



## Max Power

Nice stencils, mate. Very little underspray and good work incorporating multiple layers. Would like to see more detail as it gives it an overall photorealistic touch.


----------



## muvolution

Nice stencils. If i were you I would buy some canvasses and really good paint and go to town - is that 2nd one on the griptape of a skateboard?


----------



## toadailly

muvolution said:


> Nice stencils. If i were you I would buy some canvasses and really good paint and go to town - is that 2nd one on the griptape of a skateboard?



thanks yah on my new board.......


----------



## nekointheclouds

Okay BL! Its been too long since zi left a post, and I though I would share some found materials project images. 

I would like to share and look more closley at my Horn Island '10 Head dress night costume which I made entilrly from junk I found on Horn Island during my yearly camping trip out there.

Whats Horn Island? In case you somehow missed me talking about it non stop here is a link to my schools horn island trip page. MCA Horn Island. We camp on this island for 8 days, there is nothing but what we bring and what washes up on shore. The only way there is by sea or air.

So Lets get to it! 

We always have a head dress night about 5 or 6 nights into the trip. Every Island must make a head dress out of found objects if they want dinner, then there is a contest and pictures and spam. Winners get *cold* coke(we dont get anything cold out there). My ex Fiance started going all out years ago, and finally a few years ago started putting in skits.

This year I was Azula, The Great Bird Huntress.


*NSFW*: 















And Cody(ex) was the Mythical Beast Bird of Horn Island.(again all found objects except things like string, rope tape.)

*NSFW*: 











And we put on a Cheesy Show.


*NSFW*: 














Cheesy Video




This whole outfit was made from things found.

The Blue Material is the fabric from an only canvas beach chair we found. That beach chairs frame is what Cody used for the Bird Wings.

The Belt Buckle and the Head Piece were both made from bone, shells, Feathers I found. 


*NSFW*: 



And The bow and the arrow carrier are made from PVC pipe and some wood I used to counter the pipes bending. The Bow wasn't perfect but it worked alright. I was shooting reeds and sticks and old tent poles.


----------



## undead

Neko... every single thing about your last post was fucking amazing. Right down to the tiniest details. I fucking LOVE it!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Well I think I should show some 2-d stuff too. Lets see.....Oh Yes!

I had this epic dream on the island last year and had to illustrate what I looked like. In the dream I die and come pack to like with sparkly purple stabby hair. It was awesome.


----------



## justsomeguy

more ipad doodles


----------



## [eK]

your ipad doodles are kickass dude!

i love this thread.. every time i come here and check out all the posts i have missed i am always so overwhelmed with inspirational energy that makes me want to pick up some pens and draw away!

i haven't had time to scan my most recent creations..
i'll try get on to it for anybody who is interested   



(by the way - check out my website!)


----------



## undead

I'm interested [eK]! Very cool site, btw. Good to see you've added stuff since the last time I visited! I LOVE that Female Sprout drawing. Fucking kills, man!

jsg... good stuff! You must be in love with your iPad, eh?


----------



## Max Power

nekointheclouds said:


> Well I think I should show some 2-d stuff too. Lets see.....Oh Yes!
> 
> I had this epic dream on the island last year and had to illustrate what I looked like. In the dream I die and come pack to like with sparkly purple stabby hair. It was awesome.



I wish there was a drawing of someone taking picture #2.


----------



## katmeow

toadailly said:


> new stencil




That's awesome 


Doshes... I really dig your pendants too.


----------



## toadailly

thanks. couple more stencils.....


----------



## toadailly




----------



## Albion

Haven't been doing as much art as I would like recently, however I did set out to create something based on a circular point in the middle of a page. Ended up with this:






And here's a flier I designed, was given the challenge of creating a flier for a reasonably big event without ever having made a flier before! Talk about pressure! 






The actual flier is supposed to be printed and cut, so that it's triangular like the band's logo.


----------



## muvolution

You know how in the music thread they are putting together an album? 

We should do a book or something - everyone gets 1 page or 1 spread or something, submit the work you most want to have published, (I'm sure plenty of people besides myself rock at InDesign, but I could design the book) and then, people can order the book through amazon/ lulu/ some other self-publisher and the money goes to benefit Bluelight perhaps?


----------



## undead

^ That sounds pretty cool, actually. Count me in.

Also... I've been focused more on photography than anything lately. Here's a few shots I've snapped at some local events.


----------



## spork

i'd definitely order a book full of bluelighter art. there's some serious talent on this board


----------



## justsomeguy

undead, that last one looks very old-timey with the hat and throwback uniforms :D

anyways, seems like i'm doing one of these ipad drawings about every other day:

enter the temple walls.


----------



## AmorRoark

It looks like mario on crack. I like it.


----------



## muvolution

anyone else? i've already published 2 books, but it's not like I'm going to tell a bunch of drug addicts my real name so I get arrested for something I posted on here 2 years ago, just suffice to say they look good. (nor do i expect anyone to tell me their real name, for all you know I could be an LEO)

Do any of the mods/ admins have any idea how donations work with bluelight? If we self-published a book of Bl'ers art, it could be anonymous, not require any up-front investment (except of artwork), and could be ordered on Amazon easily.

Title: _Art Anonymous_
Artnonymous
Art under Blue Light


----------



## ektamine

^ Excellent Idea muvolution.

(Assuming we'd donate a % of the profits)
This would inspire people to place donations, for they would also be getting something meaningful in return.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

toadailly said:


> thanks. couple more stencils.....
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/61710160504201263014335.jpg/



I like this one, looks like The Childlike Empress to me.  : )



muvolution said:


> Do any of the mods/ admins have any idea how donations work with bluelight? If we self-published a book of Bl'ers art, it could be anonymous, not require any up-front investment (except of artwork), and could be ordered on Amazon easily.


Great idea!  I know we did something similar as a fundraiser in The Lounge recently (it was a BLer calendar of girls), and chrissy got it all up and running.  Perhaps shoot her a message?  

Also - Ryan those photos are really really *good* man, you have some serious talent!  I could see those images being right at home in an awesome street magazine, or even Rolling Stone.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I have been loving taking snaps of pretty things lately. My most recent one:


----------



## ektamine

^ Beautiful.

Reminds me of a Tesla Coil.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Awesome! :D And thank you


----------



## muvolution

I don't see why we wouldn't donate 100% of profits. As it is, noone would get more than a few cents per copy in royalties if they were always split 100+ ways.

I am going to go ahead and PM some people, but if anyone is a mod or admin, contact me and let me know how we could make this work. Also, if people want to show interest, you could PM me with your e-mail and a link to the artwork you would like to submit.

probably best to do categories: 
Drawing and painting
Street Art
Photography
3D and sculpture
Crafts

alot of the photographs/ documentation is already good enough, but alot of the stuff in the realm of 3-dimensional/ craft art needs to be re-shot in a manner consistent with the documentation of professional artwork.


----------



## justsomeguy

some progress shots of a large project 

*NSFW*:


----------



## ektamine

Very cool – and the size is impressive. It will make a wonderful wall piece when you're done, if thats what you plan to do with it.
You have a unique style my friend. Reminds of mayan artists playing super mario bros or something... beauty!



toadailly said:


>



^ This is a really great piece. It does a stunning job a conveying to me a certain style. It makes me think of a lot of girls I know actually, the eyes especially.


----------



## undead

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Also - Ryan those photos are really really *good* man, you have some serious talent!  I could see those images being right at home in an awesome street magazine, or even Rolling Stone.



Thank you! I definitely have room for improvement, but I'm pretty happy with my progression. 

jsg... I love the shit out of that piece. And I'm seconding what was said about the size being impressive (that's what she said).


----------



## justsomeguy

I'm not convinced about the colors...more and more i just want to colloborate with people and have them color in my drawings.

If anyone would be up for that let me know and i'll hook it up with some higher res files for pshop /printing and coloring


----------



## nekointheclouds

JSG, send some my way, I'll ink em with india inks!


----------



## lightlord99

justsomeguy said:


> more ipad doodles



Reminds me of Keith Haring.


----------



## justsomeguy

^^

yeah i'm a huge haring fan

here's a composite scan of a large piece i've been working on.  its 56 11"x14" sheets of paper. 


*NSFW*: 











here's the piece installed on my wall:


*NSFW*: 











(obviously you can click to make larger )


----------



## ektamine

Thats so cool JSG!
You certainly have your own thing goin' own here, I like!

Regarding color – Are you thinking about picking some kind of scheme or just pick colors as you go?


----------



## lightlord99

justsomeguy said:


> ^^
> 
> yeah i'm a huge haring fan
> 
> here's a composite scan of a large piece i've been working on.  its 56 11"x14" sheets of paper.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the piece installed on my wall:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (obviously you can click to make larger )



That's amazing. You draw the way I wish I could draw.


----------



## justsomeguy

thanks guys!

about the color. the big one above is done, no color.  but i'm having "issues" with color right now.  i'm going to give myself a complex   send me an email anyone and i'll send you high res drawings that you can print /photoshop and we can have a color / collaboration


----------



## hobhead

i can only manage mechanical, shop or construction drawings but do make furniture that is in demand.


----------



## muvolution

You should check out my book - it is 8 different methods with examples for modern furniture design.


----------



## justsomeguy

but you told us you won't tell us what your books are


----------



## muvolution

haha. For anyone interested in non-traditional furniture design:
http://www.amazon.com/Architects-Week-2009-eXplorations-prototypical/dp/0578027410

if anyone on here wants to just look over it, pm me and I will link you to a free online version.


----------



## justsomeguy

Badump bump


----------



## Asclepius

Love the bump de bump ont this 'cause the talent on here is always  beyond belief! 
...Eyes ready for the feast...
Fook, have seen so much amazing stuff on here and I am not one usually to exaggerate but it's hard not to be emotionally explicit with the vocabulary unless summit has wet's one's whistle!...and I llike to think i've good/examplary taste so...

Love this talent in the making...


drugfukkdrockstar said:


>


----------



## lightlord99

I haven't drawn anything in months. I'd like to contribute again soon. Hopefully posting this will remind me to get on it.


----------



## undead

Get on it!!!


----------



## justsomeguy

Seriously.

Also, neko, how are those inks coming?


----------



## Max Power

I need to get back into stenciling so I can stop lurking and go back to posting ITT.


----------



## coelophysis

Max Power said:


> I need to get back into DOIN YOUR THANG so I can stop lurking and go back to posting ITT.



Agreed.
I've been doodling here and there lately, but not really "working" on something.
Sometimes I like doodling more, it helps my ever changing flow evolve seemingly quicker when viewed in it's final production.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I reckon it is fucking unreal man, and if they don't choose yours I will hunt them down, for reals


----------



## Samadhi

That's an awesome piece of art, [ek]! I hope they choose yours too - you can see the effort that has gone into creating it.


----------



## astrosmurf

[eK] yours is amazing! if they don't want it I'll buy it, then get it mounted on a piece of heavy wood and beat them with it. 

When it comes down to it though....you can't "do" anything...you can make them feel bad for not choosing you but where's the satisfaction in that?
You just need to be happy in having created something that has made you, your friends and others happy. And you did. Thanks mang


----------



## welshmick

Most excellent


----------



## [eK]

Thanks guys

So I don't think they will be using it as a cover.. Pretty disappointed, but im over it now.
Im just going to add it to my collection for now


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww man that is really disappointing. It's fantastic work nonetheless!!


----------



## justsomeguy

badump bump


*NSFW*:


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Impressive as always.


----------



## addictivepersona

jsg, WOW.    Excellent as always.  :)


----------



## headfuck123

all my best work has been handed in to get marked so i cant show you a lot of them. But here are a few...


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










also check out my photography: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bentaggart


----------



## headfuck123

drawing a buddha themed picture at the minute. might take me a while but ill post it up when im happy with it


----------



## justsomeguy

really like your photographs.


----------



## Asclepius

^ Agreed, the photographs are beautiful and poignant-it shows what they are; irrespective of what is known. 

Love to see beauty potrayed in art be it ugly, shocking or whatever... I like the way truth of the piece always seeps out.

What would you introduce it/title it as headfuck? Curious? Is it influenced by 'the Meme' or...


----------



## headfuck123

glad you liked the photos! i have no idea what you are asking me Asclepius, sorry.


----------



## justsomeguy




----------



## Samadhi

I love your photos, headfuck123


----------



## nekointheclouds

I drew this on the wall of an oyster bar with chalk!


----------



## justsomeguy

I love making public drawings


----------



## headfuck123

thank you Samadhi! :D I sould really post photos of recent art work that I have done but i never get round to it.


----------



## Max Power

I'll just leave this here:

http://www.behance.net/gallery/Solitude-20102011-A-work-in-progress/954142

Not mine but can't be arsed to find the other thread.


----------



## Styrofoam Jones

Fuck, you guys are awesome. I feel like such an art noob now.

I quit drawing for two or three years and just started back up today. Went down to the convenience store and snagged a sketchbook and some mechanical pencils and spent most of the day breakin' em in. I suck at hands and shading, and some of the proportions are just way off. I almost got mad and scrapped it like an hour in but I'm glad I didn't because it was fun to make.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ That's pretty cool and well done considering you've been on a hiatus!  :)

(Welcome to BL by the way!)


----------



## Styrofoam Jones

Thank you.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I love the way you did the cloud motifs!!

Here's a self portrait I did about 4 years ago, its yet another horn island work.


----------



## nekointheclouds

In Honor of Tally.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I said it before, I will say it again, I am completely spellbound by that piece of art neko!! 
You are amazing


----------



## Samadhi

^ seconded. You are a truly gifted artist, J


----------



## JoshE

That is indeed amazing neko!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Incredible, neko <- first SO post. I've never posted in here before but I had to +1 all the love for that piece. I really hope he knew the lasting impact he had here


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Wow Neko - fantastic!!! You are one hell of an artist girl!


----------



## soundsystem00

*My Art*

I have a lot of digital art that I am trying to get exposure for, how would I go about showcasing them on bluglight?
I will embed one as a test but the embed feature has been acting up for me. Plz comment, it is everything to me. Also, to see more, go to my homepage on my profile.


----------



## papa

Lounge --> Secound Opinion


----------



## soundsystem00

ty


----------



## gsx2ts4u

Very Nice  My hubs is an artist too and always interested in others works.  I will be sharing this with him this evening.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## soundsystem00

Please do! Send him to my deviantart

http://soundsystem00.deviantart.com and pm me!

deviantart sucks though


----------



## gsx2ts4u

My husband is a functional artist/carpenter you can oogle his things here Pretty damn sexy if you ask me.


----------



## soundsystem00

very nice


----------



## nekointheclouds

I just got contracted to do a mural repair job! This poor woman payed way too much for an artist who did a okay job of whta i would consider an under painting! So I get to fix it and make all neko pretty!

But I went ahead and got new and better pictures of a mural I did in 2008 at a hotel in town. Its painted on a half circle wall inside the hotel lobby, and measures about 20 feet. 

Took me one week to paint!

















Its meant to be a local lake scene, looking at the shore line from a boat on the water.


----------



## coelophysis

neko! I love it. I hope you're very proud of that.


----------



## Swerlz

Jesus babe.. 

That's amazing!


----------



## slortaone

^ isnt it indeed


----------



## nekointheclouds

=^.^=

Kinda like you?


----------



## soundsystem00

ehh, its ok.


----------



## Albion

Some new stuff from me  :





















Image uploader wouldn't work


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Put [img][/img] around your links manually.


----------



## ColtDan

some absolutely beautiful artworks in this thread. loves it


----------



## soundsystem00

JSPete , good job!


----------



## soundsystem00

Sharpies rule


----------



## Samadhi

soundsystem00 said:


> ehh, its ok.



I hope you're being sarcastic there! 

It's more than ok - neko, that's a gorgeous mural. It takes a lot of skill to paint on that scale and still keep perspective like you have


----------



## soundsystem00

Was def kidding. Good job neko.


----------



## Samadhi

PS: That door art is INSANE :D


----------



## soundsystem00

ty! :D


----------



## coelophysis

sharpie door = f'n saved


----------



## slushy muddy water

sharpies ftw indeed


----------



## soundsystem00

Laika told u i like ren and stimpy


----------



## coelophysis

Very accurate _ren_dition.


----------



## soundsystem00

like it!?


----------



## coelophysis

Certainly


----------



## Ligaturd

This is alot different than my previous work that i have posted here. I used my own photos as a base for all of this. Both of these were done on my phone, i had to use 3 different apps but im amazed at how much editing i was able to do on my phone.


----------



## aislinnna

I made a pacman!!


----------



## addictivepersona

^ THAT is cool.  Ahaha.  Do you make coffee at work?  If so, you should do different things to people's drinks (like that--I'm not talkin' about doing other things with 'em ) and take pictures!  Or even if you just make coffee at one--Do a different one each day.

Ahahaha, you don't have to--I just think it'd be cool to be able to do that.


----------



## soundsystem00

bluelight DOES have fucking talent!

what upppppppp!


----------



## aislinnna

addictivepersona said:


> ^ THAT is cool.  Ahaha.  Do you make coffee at work?  If so, you should do different things to people's drinks (like that--I'm not talkin' about doing other things with 'em ) and take pictures!  Or even if you just make coffee at one--Do a different one each day.
> 
> Ahahaha, you don't have to--I just think it'd be cool to be able to do that.



I make coffee at work, I think there might be some other pictures in this thread, if so, some of these might be a repost

Peacock





Heart with wings





Soy milk





Tulip


----------



## muvolution

I just got done on some hand renderings for a client. House to go up in the spring.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Neato Muvo!

Is that water color?


----------



## muvolution

yeah, our architecture studio is next door to a painter's studio so I scored an entire gouache watercolor set for like $100.








Here is a cold, soul-less piece of computer generated imagery. 





it describes the house well, though.

It's about a volume being twisted out of the larger volume which is straw-bale construction actually, and from this view, is to be visually like cascading planes. 
The house does alot more cool stuff, but I won't go into too much detail.


----------



## nekointheclouds

muvolution said:


> here is a cold, soul-less piece of computer generated imagery.



lol.


----------



## soundsystem00

punk rock penguin


----------



## herbavore

[/url]
Lit from Without by herbavore, on Flickr[/img]

part of a dark series-- paint 'em on site around town in the wee hours.


----------



## Albion

Here's my latest manic doodle. I was actually at the British Museum when I drew this, so I wasn't stuck for stuff to draw. Sat opposite the greatest artefacts civilisation has to offer, I came up with this:


----------



## soundsystem00

Hell yeah bro!! ^


----------



## Albion

Drawing the hospital across the road. Tried to capture the 'shittiness' of it all.






Also this


----------



## Albion

BUMP Are there no other bluelighters producing art anymore?


----------



## whynaught

omg this is perfect! i'm going to start making beauty to share with fellow bluelighters!


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## herbavore

Some of us are not but need to be:


----------



## ocean

aislinnna said:


> I make coffee at work, I think there might be some other pictures in this thread, if so, some of these might be a repost
> 
> Peacock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart with wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soy milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip



You are awesome!!!!
Latte art is hard stuff!!!


----------



## ocean

Hey guys- Please see this thread: ATTN Calling ALL ARTISTS!


----------



## xstayfadedx

This is my painting of Borgore but its not done yet since it's still at my step fathers house -_______- (don't live there anymore but will be getting items soon)





He replied to me on twitter before about me making it and I just sent him a preview so ill see what he thinks lmao

*click img so its not distorted like pushed together, idk its popping up on cell weird... Maybe cause its a huge image


----------



## herbavore

^great design and expression in the eyes


----------



## cletus

Been a while since I've been on here to my beloved Second Opinion & the quality of artistry is still a fantastic. Big shout to JSPete with those incredible drawings. Great stuff : D


----------



## xstayfadedx

Aww yeah Borgore twittered me again




Photo won't load on here /:


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^ I hope you don't mind that I edited your post


----------



## xstayfadedx

No I don't  thank you....its hard to fix things when I'm on a blackberry /:


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Based on the screen cap, I assumed that's what you're on - I do a lot of my BLing on mine as well so I'm with you


----------



## herbavore




----------



## AmorRoark

^ I love that.


----------



## welshmick

AmorRoark said:


> ^ I love that.



And me excellent, sort of spooky


----------



## coelophysis

herbavore - I love it.  It's not what I expected your work to look like either.


----------



## n3ophy7e

herbavore that is gorgeous, I love it


----------



## herbavore

Wow, thank you everybody! I used to stand very, very, very still as a kid and "listen to the air". No wonder the rest of my life went the way it has8)


----------



## Albion

A literal interpretation of Pendulum's first album


----------



## Albion

And here's another literal interpretation of NERO's song...Electron.


----------



## Albion

And another of Bassnectar's 'Art of Revolution'...I'm kinda getting carried away with these:


----------



## Anomaly88

*Photoshop Images I made. Im not that good so dont hate..*

Hey i dont even know if this is the right place to put this but i just wanted to show you guys my pics and get some input. Tell me if you like em or not and what i should have done better. Kthx!
http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc388/kram88/


----------



## herbavore

Anomaly88 said:


> Hey i dont even know if this is the right place to put this but i just wanted to show you guys my pics and get some input. Tell me if you like em or not and what i should have done better. Kthx!
> http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc388/kram88/



Hey, Anomaly, I love your work!


----------



## Albion

A stealth bomber doing what it does best!


----------



## footscrazy

JSPete said:


> A literal interpretation of Pendulum's first album



Hold your colour? Love it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

JSPete said:


> A stealth bomber doing what it does best!



this is fucking SICK.


----------



## headfuck123

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...53973_100000397296542_938112_1190484330_n.jpg


----------



## k1ndz0n3

Original digital image created using photoshop w/filters. 
<KZ>

P.s. feel free to critique, comment, or even say it's crap.


----------



## Albion

k1ndz0n3 said:


> Original digital image created using photoshop w/filters.
> <KZ>
> 
> P.s. feel free to critique, comment, or even say it's crap.



That's a pretty busy universe you've got going on there.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Reminds me of my brain sometimes.

I love the cosmos.


----------



## k1ndz0n3

This is something I did a while ago.
Used pen and ink, pastels, and metallic marker on heavy paper, original black and white drawing I used for inspiration was from was in a book of dragons. Looking at it now makes me think of a golden turd with wings. 
<KZ>


----------



## k1ndz0n3

Thank you for the comments on the digital image. It got smashed together when I tried to upload it, and the file size was too large. That was a very busy space for sure, and a reflection of my feeling at the time. Plus a lot of fun in photoshop while well medicated ! I think the dragon is pretty lame, and sloppy .
<KZ>


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## debaser

Very nice, soundsytem


----------



## soundsystem00

spanx


----------



## Jesusgreen

Awesome art in here. I wish the psychedelic art thread in PD were this active :D


----------



## Albion

Jesusgreen said:


> Awesome art in here. I wish the psychedelic art thread in PD were this active :D



Have you got a link for it? I might have some suitably psychedelic stuff for trip-heads to devour.


----------



## panic in paradise

*... its my art (-;hahah;-) it happens ...*





*~*


----------



## Albion

Something a bit different I made when bored out of my little mind.


----------



## Asclepius

^^^PIP: I love it-its bold and subdued at the same time...dont think I ever saw anything of yours in here. Is it textile on canvas r?







JSPete said:


> A literal interpretation of Pendulum's first album



Really stunning. 





herbavore said:


> [/url]
> Lit from Without by herbavore, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> part of a dark series-- paint 'em on site around town in the wee hours.




This is the one!! :D I love this...your other (pencil drawing-I think!) is stunning but this really appeals to me.  Chiaroscuro, the mix of textures and colours...warmth and darkness, hidden tales, structure enveloping other dimensions and depths...it's really beautiful Herb.


----------



## panic in paradise

Asclepius said:


> ^^^PIP: I love it-its bold and subdued at the same time...dont think I ever saw anything of yours in here. Is it textile on canvas r?


 
_... its a Conch-Shell, its a Bony-Structure, its a Tape-Worm ..._


its, two pieces of card board. 
its all ive ever used, well, i have one on canvas.
__________________________________

*NSFW*: 











I love this...its my day dream -
:D
from around _6-7_ years ago....._back at the front._
this is some sort of canvas, i wanted to paint how it felt sitting naked chained to a wall, freezing-cold, with a hole-in-the-ground for days in a pink-rubber-room._salvation_as it were.

the paint conveniently is the same paint used in those, it is _anti_-septic-biotic-soothing-laming-pepto~PinK.
the grey color is some-sort of old metal-infused paint, i have another done with _Green_ Zinz. paint.
cough*(*

yes it looks like shit, and even worse in this photo...
heheh


----------



## Jesusgreen

Posted these over in PD, but I'll share them too.

A couple of 2C-E inspired pieces of digital art:









^^ On that note, if anyone else here has any psychedelic inspired artwork (or poetry!) please pop over to PD and share it with us here - the new thread needs a healthy boost 

[/shameless plug]


----------



## soundsystem00

JSPete said:


> Something a bit different I made when bored out of my little mind.



Yes!


----------



## panic in paradise

*NSFW*: 












heres an idea i had started and dont feel i have the knowledge or resources to finish...
what evers, if your a bored fan you might understand.
yes the original is much larger, and is as is with the iris
and what not effects saved.,


----------



## muvolution

apparently I forgot to post this here.






I did some of it on datura and some of it on fresh mushrooms, in Ecuador.


----------



## soundsystem00

First thing I have made in months. Ugh.


*NSFW*:


----------



## nekointheclouds

Some sketch book pages from A Horn Island trip years ago.  I need to get a scanner working a scan some new stuff.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion

Some concepts for an art project on the South Bank, in central London:


----------



## Albion

And a little bit more


----------



## muvolution

I like that art, man.


----------



## coelophysis

JS Those are really sweet.
You should maybe use something other than marker to fill in the solid black parts though.


----------



## Albion

Laika said:


> JS Those are really sweet.
> You should maybe use something other than marker to fill in the solid black parts though.



Cheers Laika. Marker's quick and easy though. What would you suggest?


----------



## headfuck123

some of these are unfinished but i thought i should still share them anyway!


----------



## muvolution

JSpete - India Ink.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Orrr...Sumi-e Ink! its got a deep opaque finish.






Thats what the bottle of ink looks like. I used it for this drawing.


----------



## herbavore

That's beautiful, Neko.


----------



## footscrazy

Love your work JSPete, birds are one of my favourite things to draw.

Love the 2nd piece of yours, Headfuck.

And neko, I love the mood you've created in your piece, it feels imbued with meaning.


----------



## Albion

Getting more abstract now


----------



## muvolution

is it wrong that I want you to get the OD mod spot due to your art?


----------



## Albion

muvolution said:


> is it wrong that I want you to get the OD mod spot due to your art?



Haha! Almost certainly! But surely modding is an art-form in its own right 8)


----------



## nekointheclouds

And how!


----------



## soundsystem00

JSPete, your abstract art is the shit! I cannot begin to be that good, but I also enjoy doing abstract.

This isn't as good as yours, but I did this today. I was influenced by your style, I am not sure if you will be able to see it, but I thought about your black and white sketch with the lines when I did it.


----------



## Albion

soundsystem00 said:


> JSPete, your abstract art is the shit! I cannot begin to be that good, but I also enjoy doing abstract.
> 
> This isn't as good as yours, but I did this today. I was influenced by your style, I am not sure if you will be able to see it, but I thought about your black and white sketch with the lines when I did it.



Mate, I think that's better than my abstract stuff! What you did with the lines looks good. Would love to see a really large version of that, sprawling across a page. Looks like some sort of twisted machine.


----------



## nekointheclouds

soundsystem00 said:


> JSPete, your abstract art is the shit! I cannot begin to be that good, but I also enjoy doing abstract.
> 
> This isn't as good as yours, but I did this today. I was influenced by your style, I am not sure if you will be able to see it, but I thought about your black and white sketch with the lines when I did it.



That one of the best peices ive seen you produce SS. Looks like your coming alone.

One of the really apealling thing is how varied the line quality is. Its very interesting to look at, and does remind me of true abstraction of a portrait.

Good job!


----------



## undead

Nice work, new friend ss. You and I have some similar type shiz!

Here's one that I started forever ago. I have nothing new to put up right now (too much of my effort has been focused on photography lately) so this one can suffice. One day I'll finish it.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I love that undead!

its creepy and organic!


----------



## MemphisX3

Busty St Clare said:


> Oh thank God, I'm not the only one.
> 
> I guess I'll have to start.... your eyebrows need more Sharpie.




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EM GEE

YOU GOT SERVED LACY.

i lol'd irl for a solid 3 minutes. sure appreciate it busty.


----------



## Albion

Just stumbled across this old portrait I made for a friend who I had a bit of a crush on. Did this about two years ago. It's folded because I posted it in a letter to her. I'm such a hopeless romantic sometimes...


----------



## muvolution

JSPete - I voted for you for mod because, among other things, I wanted a sweet artist on the team.


----------



## Albion

muvolution said:


> JSPete - I voted for you for mod because, among other things, I wanted a sweet artist on the team.



Well a sweet artist you got. I hope you're happy now :D


----------



## Albion

A little thing I made on photoshop just now...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

funny shop


----------



## undead

LULZ... I love that! JSPete!


----------



## chrissie

awesomeo 

here's a janky portrait i made for the holiday


----------



## herbavore

Stone rabbit I made on the beach so I could have Caleb with me for my 58th birthday.


----------



## Samadhi

That's gorgeous, herby 

I am constantly amazed at the concentration of amazing talent here on bluelight  I just love this thread.


----------



## Albion

Samadhi said:


> That's gorgeous, herby
> 
> I am constantly amazed at the concentration of amazing talent here on bluelight  I just love this thread.



Heh absolutely...This is probably my favourite thread on bluelight. Never mind all the talk about drugs, I come here for the art!


----------



## Doomed2pain

quick zpmbie self portrait for 09, took me 30 minutes and it is to scale


----------



## nekointheclouds

herbavore said:


> Stone rabbit I made on the beach so I could have Caleb with me for my 58th birthday.



Thats beautiful herbavore! And what a wonderful way to represent your son!

Im deeply touched by this, I cant tell you how honored i would be to have you as a son, as im sure Etkamine is.

I miss him dearly


----------



## soundsystem00

some anime action


----------



## Doomed2pain

^^^^ i did my man's band in manga/beavis and butthead style. Must find the correct sketch pad. That is awesome though sound system. I feel creavtive today so may carry on prepping for my full body, full sized self portrait. Wish me luck


----------



## Doomed2pain

I love your art love bug  that is beautiful (herbie)


----------



## soundsystem00

Doomed2pain said:


> ^^^^ i did my man's band in manga/beavis and butthead style. Must find the correct sketch pad. That is awesome though sound system. I feel creavtive today so may carry on prepping for my full body, full sized self portrait. Wish me luck



Hell yeah! and thank you. 






Been messing with some new brushes I downloaded.


----------



## chrissie

Haven't done a flyer in soooooo long.  


*NSFW*: 



Front and back of the print flyer










B&W poster









They've gotten a really good response and I'm excited to do the next one


----------



## Albion

soundsystem00 said:


> some anime action



That's seriously goooooood


----------



## Doomed2pain

zombiez


----------



## matt2012

I found 2 small trees in the woods. one with 3 twists and another with 9 twists. the 9 twist one had 3 twists down low and another 6 higher up so it made 2. I gave one to my mother-in-law and one to a leagally blind man in my chorus. This on I kept for myself.
















The first 2 I took down to the bare wood and gave them a dark stain. but while pealing the bark off the first 2, I found that there was an inner bark that was a deep red and just under that was a yellowish layer. I took off the outer bark and leaving the inner bark where ever it did not come completely off on the frist cut then a light sanding and 3 coast of polyurithane.


I was really happy at how it came out...problem is I havn't found anymore twitsted sticks since.


----------



## Albion

My lecture notes from earlier today


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Matt that's pretty awesome! I don't like the plastic on the end, but it's beautiful...I need one(time for a walk methinks).


----------



## Doomed2pain

JSPete said:


> My lecture notes from earlier today



Looks like half of my fine art notes


----------



## matt2012

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> Matt that's pretty awesome! I don't like the plastic on the end, but it's beautiful...I need one(time for a walk methinks).



I was thinking of getting a copper cap from the plumbing supply store and hammernig it on.  put the rubber cain ends on because the people I gave them to are never going to use them...but on the off chance they do, it will almost assuridly not be in the great outdoors. copper cap would eventually oxidize to the nice green color.


----------



## Doomed2pain

Sounds awesome matt :D


----------



## [eK]

been working on this recently


----------



## Doomed2pain

Love the colours. Conte crayon and pastels?


----------



## Albion

It's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## slushy muddy water

^nahice 

ek that looks fun and awesome
bright colors always attract the me


----------



## coelophysis

JSPete is a work of art


----------



## nekointheclouds

It been awhile since i post anything new, and i finally got around to scanning some stuff today!

heres a drawing of a Character from a comic i want to write.






and an illustraion i did for a project. Used ink and waters colors.


----------



## [eK]

^^ Whoa i really like your illustrations. I need to start working on more realistic looking people 






This is just getting crazy..
Im neeearly finished, still want to do a few things with it.
The colors turned out a little different with my crappy phone camera.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
















possible reposts.. can't remember


----------



## coelophysis

^Just as pleasing to the eyes a second time 

In good mandala repost fashion -


----------



## Doomed2pain

I love the mushroom. Awesome. Pete you are a genius that piece works really well :D


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh man, I cant believe I forgot this little drawing from my sketchbook. Done with Pen and Water Colors.

Just a warning, the drawing contain nudity, but not in a sexual way.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion

nekointheclouds said:


>



Oh Hai Princess Mononoke!


----------



## Doomed2pain

i absolutely love it. i shall post some of my life drawung when i get my portfolio back i did at least 2 pieces a week fir 2 - 3 years.




nekointheclouds said:


> Oh man, I cant believe I forgot this little drawing from my sketchbook. Done with Pen and Water Colors.
> 
> Just a warning, the drawing contain nudity, but not in a sexual way.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## stardust.hero

MATT2012:


*NSFW*: 





matt2012 said:


> I found 2 small trees in the woods. one with 3 twists and another with 9 twists. the 9 twist one had 3 twists down low and another 6 higher up so it made 2. I gave one to my mother-in-law and one to a leagally blind man in my chorus. This on I kept for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 2 I took down to the bare wood and gave them a dark stain. but while pealing the bark off the first 2, I found that there was an inner bark that was a deep red and just under that was a yellowish layer. I took off the outer bark and leaving the inner bark where ever it did not come completely off on the frist cut then a light sanding and 3 coast of polyurithane.
> 
> 
> I was really happy at how it came out...problem is I havn't found anymore twitsted sticks since.






Soo awesome I have never seen a stick twisted like that. Anything made out of wood is amazing. I love driftwood too. My boyfriend and I used to live near to the beach and we would collect driftwood and make things out of it. Yours looks so cool with the light and dark patches.


----------



## Albion

Flier design concept for a Jekyll & Hyde puppet show we've got to put on for our course:


----------



## matt2012

stardust.hero said:


> MATT2012:
> 
> Soo awesome I have never seen a stick twisted like that. Anything made out of wood is amazing. I love driftwood too. My boyfriend and I used to live near to the beach and we would collect driftwood and make things out of it. Yours looks so cool with the light and dark patches.




I am not really sure about the type of wood. I was thinking sassifrass bcause it smelled alot like it now that I think about it a sass tree that size would have relatively smooth bark and these didn't. I am not much of a dendrologist but I will go back out in the summer and take a look at the leaves to get a better idea if the kind of wood. 

the twists were caused by small vines that curled around the sapllings that restricted thier growth. it was cool because the vine was still in there. I picked out many hole pieces of it but alot of it was rotted and turned to dust.

I had been watching these sticks for years from my tree stand and finally desided to take them. They all went to good homes. I gave that one to another older gentelman in my chours.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

[eK] said:


> been working on this recently


allllllllright! that is pretty crazy cool!


----------



## coelophysis

I finally have a working scanner again. I won't flood the thread though.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Doomed2pain said:


> i absolutely love it. i shall post some of my life drawung when i get my portfolio back i did at least 2 pieces a week fir 2 - 3 years.



i had life drawing 6 hours a week for a year at art school. two levels of life drawing at that. we would do these warm ups where we l\had 5-10 sec to capture the human shape on newsprint paper. i have an impressively large number of drawings of naked people because of it.


----------



## Doomed2pain

Yeh i have lots of boobies in my sketch books too, women are more fun to draw in my opinion, but i like drawing both sexes in one piece as the contrast between anatomical structure is just awesome, i think I had 5 hours per week for first year, second year but i have had to defer my studies for now. But I am still adding to my portfolio until I can start my third year if my health improves after some treatments I am hoping to get this year


----------



## Albion

Here's some of my latest stuff. Recently I've mainly been doing photo manipulation, which I seem to actually love :D

Original:











Here's the finished product for my Jekyll & Hyde poster. People have to actually turn the thing around to properly read it


----------



## nekointheclouds

I think that second one is a GREAT application of photo manipulation! You have some real talent!


----------



## Albion

Ahh thanks neko, glad you like it so much  A lot of frustrated hours and hundreds of undos and redos and restarting and eye strain went into making the poster look like that...Fiddling about on photoshop isn't half as rewarding as craft real life materials with nothing but your two hands.

Here's some bits and pieces from all over the place that I don't think I've posted before...If I have I'm sorry but kudos for even remembering  Most recent at the top















Pete's face


----------



## undead

I really dig your hand sketches of people JSPete, you have a cool style. It reminds me a bit of Derek Hess. Not so much in the way it looks as in the way it's executed. Using "messy" lines to make a clean image. Very precise and baller as fuuuuuck.


----------



## Albion

undead said:


> I really dig your hand sketches of people JSPete, you have a cool style. It reminds me a bit of Derek Hess. Not so much in the way it looks as in the way it's executed. Using "messy" lines to make a clean image. Very precise and baller as fuuuuuck.



I'm really liking what I'm googling of Derek Hess :D I'm a sucker for that dramatic tones graphic novelly style, like those iconic Jim Lee sketches. Weirdly I don't like comic books/graphic novels though. I just drool over their style


----------



## undead

I'm the exact same way. I'm not big into comics, comic books, graphic novels, etc, but I LOVE the style of art in some of em. Derek Hess is a Cleveland, OH artist (local to me!), he does a lot of artwork for hardcore bands as far as flyers, album cover art, etc. I'm sure you've found that through googling his stuff, but for anyone who DIDN'T google him. A lot of people are very familiar with his stuff without even knowing it.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

This is my old stuff. I have a new style but I haven't done the scanning yet.


----------



## coelophysis

O wow. My new favorite BL artist


----------



## Albion

Nice stuff. Reminds me a bit of JustSomeGuy's mindblowing doodlings.

Oh and that house is definitely not haunted.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Thanks all.

and whatever happened to JustSomeGuy?


----------



## Albion

He's still lurking. Just checked his profile and he was on just 3 days ago. Probably just doodling a life-size interpretation of the Sistine Chapel with a 0.1mm uniball or something.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Yea I totally agree! Those are some epic drawings batman!

Oh yeah, I finally got around to scanning my Tally piece in the other day. So i can finally show all the details that went into the drawing and painting. I had to scan it in two pieces and then put them back together in photoshop.

Heres another look at the Final Presentation:






And here is the scan of the art:


----------



## [eK]

Amazing, Neko!! I really like that! :D 
Such a cool idea! 
Well done :D


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Here are some more. You can see I'm gradually getting over my fear of using colors...


----------



## addictivepersona

^ You and JSG should collaborate.  :)


----------



## muvolution

Laika, you once said I was your favorite BL Artist. Apparently you can move on faster than I can.  

I just started a new job at a sculpture and architectural atelier and when I get home at night, I am just pouring ideas out since it is really stimulating to produce art for 10 hours a day.

Batman, those pen drawings are pretty sick. You should experiment with ink washes inside them. Like a coloring book. For people on drugs.


----------



## coelophysis

I bet you could win me back over with a post full of art


----------



## muvolution

Why can't you just love me for me?


----------



## coelophysis

Oh I most certainly can, but you see the art defines the artist and helps me form a stronger love bond.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

How do I add my drawing? I don't know what the "url" is to files on my computer. Sorry for asking the stupid question :/ Thanks


----------



## undead

You have to upload them from your computer to a host site first (like photobucket.com or imageshack.com) if you try to link directly to your hard drive, nobody will see it but you. Both of those sites I mentioned are free to register.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Everything Undead said is true!

You have to uplaod you art or pictures on other websites and then link to the image url. 

Also if you have any photo are art pictures already on a website somewhere that you can view(like facebook or maybe a blog, or any other sharing website) and you can right-click any photo you want to use, then come to the thread and use the following code:

[COLOR="#800080"]yourlinkhere[/COLOR][/img ]

Only be sure to remove the space after the g on the last img. it should look like this:


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

^Neko I love your work, what medium do you use? I at least know your ink is classier than mine. how do you do it? sincerely, batman.


----------



## AmorRoark

JSPete is the guitar drawing of Jonsi from Sigur Ros?


----------



## chrissie

batmanplaybaseball, very cool!  reminds me of the stuff on presstube.com

if you're not familiar, check out the screensaver http://presstube.com/blog/2011/alib1/


----------



## hiphophippy

I drew a foot?


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

muvolution said:


> Batman, those pen drawings are pretty sick. You should experiment with ink washes inside them. Like a coloring book. For people on drugs.




How do you suggest going about ink washes? Me and the pens have been with each other for a while now, and we're resistant to change.


----------



## muvolution

You could get a metal quill pen and some very thin ink and do it thatway. It would be similar to what you already know.

But I really enjoy having 3 or 4 colors of a nice thick india ink and a ruling pen and doing pointillized color fills and such. Or taking a brush and using that same ink with water to get a thin but richly toned wash.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll make a visit to the art store tomorrow.


----------



## nekointheclouds

batmanplaybaseball said:


> ^Neko I love your work, what medium do you use? I at least know your ink is classier than mine. how do you do it? sincerely, batman.



Thank you so much! I use a verity of mediums, but most the color you see in my work will be with watercolors. Most the stuff you see here will be a combo of pen, inks and watercolor. But there are plenty of occasions where i will used colored inks because once they dry they are alot more permanent than watercolors. 

I always make sure i use pens that say they have permanent ink in them other wise they will run everywhere if you try to put a wash over it. I tend to draw with my pens or pencils first then will use color washes to help pop up my forms.

I think some simple color washes over some of your work would be really great looking. But the best way to find out is to try it. And keep trying. Find some old drawings you dont mind sacrificing to further your skills and get some watercolors and throw some color in there.

Just remember, when making a wash with a watercolor, the more water you add, the more transparent and therefor lighter in color your wash will look. I also recomend play with color mixing. Like never use a blue(or any color) straight out of the tube(or the watercolor cake in my case) try adding just a tiny pit of another color to your blue so that it changes the shade just a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Nice. 

I totally messed up a good drawing today. Then I kept messing it up until it was better than ever. I love when that happens.


----------



## nekointheclouds

^^ I call those "happy accidents" in my classroom!

Edit: I meant to tell you earlier too how much i love your drawings. I love the way your lines all ebb and flow, and the contrast between areas of busy detailed lines and the larger shapes that helps outline.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

JSPete said:


>



fun times


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

nekointheclouds said:


> ^^ I call those "happy accidents" in my classroom!
> 
> Edit: I meant to tell you earlier too how much i love your drawings. I love the way your lines all ebb and flow, and the contrast between areas of busy detailed lines and the larger shapes that helps outline.




Thank you. I try to think of the negative(empty) space in a drawing as being as important as the positive(filled) space. Drawing to me is a lot like music and I often remember a quote from jazz musician Dizzy Gillespie, 'It's taken me all my life to lean what not to play'...


Edit: And another quote I like to keep in mind comes from Andy Warhol, 'I look at my canvas and I say, 'The space in that corner there needs a little blue,' and so I put my blue up there.'

It's so simple that it seems stupid but I think it perfectly describes working with art, and how it's a process of stepping back and looking at the whole thing for a moment and really feeling what the picture needs.


----------



## Albion

AmorRoark said:


> JSPete is the guitar drawing of Jonsi from Sigur Ros?



Nahh It's Matt Bellamy of Muse. I can see where you're coming from though.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

batmanplaybaseball said:


> Here are some more. You can see I'm gradually getting over my fear of using colors...


 dude these are THE SHIT - especially this first one


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Thanks. I was just telling Znegative in a PM how I got a new sketchbook yesterday. That series of drawings was done on 9x9 inch paper, (about 23x23cm). My new book is 14x17 inches, so it's about exactly three times larger. I drew up a really solid piece last night but the problem is I can't scan paper that large at home...


Oh yeah and the one thing I would change about that first drawing is that my pen was constantly running out of ink. But I couldn't switch to a new pen because it would have made an obvious change in the density of the lines. So the ink is uneven in some parts.


----------



## OTGee

I really like that shit neko and batmanplaybaseball. Very cool artwork well done


----------



## tripnotyzm

OTGee said:


> I really like that shit neko and batmanplaybaseball. Very cool artwork well done



Agreed!
Very inspirational stuff.


----------



## Znegative

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Here's a humiliated angel





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Page from my sketchbook





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my interpretation of "the mole people"

I figured out how to use this image shack thing, pretty simple really


----------



## nekointheclouds

Welcome to Second Opinion, and the art thread! Your work is really great, do you work as an artist? That last piece reminds me of some of my illustration work I did when i did more editorial work! I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Znegative

Thanks a lot! Yeah, I've done some freelance illustration over the years, as well as some posters for bands. Currently I'm working with my friend to do an illustration for her upcoming EP which I'm pretty excited about. But mostly I just have time now to do my work for class (and sketchbook stuff) because I'm still struggling to get my associates in illustration...which will hopefully happen within the next year.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Good Luck!

I think i posted these watercolors like a year ago. Time to repost. These are all watercolors for a gallery show i was in about a year and a half ago. It was the best gallery show ive ever had and earned me some mentions in local art reviews. I also sold out. And let me tell you, whe you sell out, the money you made is the last thing on your mind!


----------



## coelophysis

Man oh man I'm blown away by the last few posts with art in them.
Amazing stuff Zneg

& neko teach me how to paint! I want one of your beach paintings for my house, I will pay


----------



## Znegative

Damn! Those are mad nice I need to learn how to paint. I general, color is my weakness, I'm red-green color blind which makes things sort of confusing, but I've been trying to be expiramental lately. I can't even imagine having my own show, when I sell any of my art it's such a rush.


----------



## nekointheclouds

^^^To clarify it wasnt my own show, I was part of a show called Horn Island. Basically a bunch of artist camp on a desert island for 9 days, get crazy, make art and then have a show! So there were about 30 people in the show, but i was still honored to be recognized as a highlight of the show!


----------



## Znegative

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is going to be for a vinyl that my friend is putting out, it's going to be split down the middle, and the front will have the kids, the back the temple of doom style cave. It's still not finnished completely, needs some highlights, let me know what you guys think


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Znegative said:


> Page from my sketchbook
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my interpretation of "the mole people"
> 
> I figured out how to use this image shack thing, pretty simple really



that shit's reaaaal creepy - cool though nicely pulled off.

I am really loving these portraits!

....I need my friend to get back with her cameraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Albion

Znegative you are one fucking talented man.

And Neko you are one fucking talented lady.


----------



## welshmick

Znegative said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This is going to be for a vinyl that my friend is putting out, it's going to be split down the middle, and the front will have the kids, the back the temple of doom style cave. It's still not finnished completely, needs some highlights, let me know what you guys think




I like - most excelent 

Lots of excellent stuff in this thread


----------



## nekointheclouds

Another honor I had that same year for the horn island show was designing that years T-shirt. Every year theres a specail horn island shirt made that only the attendees get, and one of the them will get to design the shirt for that years trip. That particular year we had crazy weather, with random and hard hitting wind blowing storms and then back to hot as hell and sunny. 

Keep in mind the deepest blue is the color of the shirt and it was a 3 color print. The black, lighter blue and white are whats actually printed on the shirt.
Heres my design:


----------



## hgwells

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

these are two of my best watercolors.  they are rather large.  All of my techniques are traditional.



I really like seeing everyone's  work!  Lot's of talent!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My Artwork on my Reverb Nation page.

Enjoy!


----------



## vulpes

I don't have any but my boyfriend is an illustrator. ShoutyMouths.com


You guys have a lot of talent. I feel like a kindergartener with play-doh and a block.


----------



## Znegative

Hgwells,
Nice work dude!


----------



## hgwells

Znegative said:


> Hgwells,
> Nice work dude!



thank  you so much!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I am in awe of both hgwells and Znegative tbh.  I need to check back here more often!


----------



## hgwells

welshmick said:


> I like - most excelent
> 
> Lots of excellent stuff in this thread



this is wonderful, it reminds me of a medieval tapestry- so beautiful!


----------



## Albion

There's some fine Fine Artists rocking the place!!!!

I really need to start making more stuff to put up here again.


----------



## Znegative

JSPete said:


> There's some fine Fine Artists rocking the place!!!!
> 
> I really need to start making more stuff to put up here again.


Haha, that's exactly what I was thinking myself man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 










This is some blood art I did for Lost in the Visuals (a track I did, for ... the hell of it, I don't think I put it on any one CD yet).

<SNIP>


----------



## hgwells

I use to make a fine watercolor paint using oxidized blood, glycerin, gum arabic, and humecant- turns into this pretty brownish color.


----------



## Znegative

So, I finally finished the cover to this vinyl my friend is coming out with. I had posted the full original image previously (one with the cliff) but I had to change the face on the cave, so I did three different versions. The first one I already posted on my blog, so I apologize if it seems obnoxious to repost it, but it's kind of cool to see the sequence..

*number one.*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*number two*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*number three*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Here are some pencil sketches I did awhile back. This was before I got into more abstract psychedelic stuff.


http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/323/6/0/the_clash_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4go2xc.jpg

http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/323/1/5/untitled_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4go2gl.jpg

http://th08.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/323/f/9/sid_vicious_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4go5s8.jpg

http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/323/4/8/untitled_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4gnmo7.jpg


----------



## hgwells

Tina Dopemau5 said:


> Here are some pencil sketches I did awhile back. This was before I got into more abstract psychedelic stuff.
> 
> 
> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/323/6/0/the_clash_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4go2xc.jpg
> 
> http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/323/1/5/untitled_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4go2gl.jpg
> 
> http://th08.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/323/f/9/sid_vicious_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4go5s8.jpg
> 
> http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/323/4/8/untitled_by_cecilia_schmitt-d4gnmo7.jpg



those are really nice!  I'm on Deviantart too!


----------



## muvolution

Hgwells, those are great. Really, really good work.


----------



## hgwells

muvolution said:


> Hgwells, those are great. Really, really good work.



thank you, it means a lot to me


----------



## herbavore

Wow, HG, those are both gorgeous but the grace and feeling in the first one is just amazing. Got any more to share?

Since I haven't shared on here in a while I will just post an older one that I made for Caleb (title:Where My Son Lives). This was done on location at a beach in Pescadero when the sun was sinking behind the fog bank. I am slowly inching my way towards wanting to paint again but it is still not there. Looking at all of the work in this thread is inspiring, though, so who knows? Maybe soon.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thats really beautiful herby! I especially love the reflecting light on the waves. What medium is that? Im gonna guess its oils on canvas, but honestly im really terrible at canvas paintings. I dont do well acrylic paints unless its mural scale, and i just plain suck at oils. I miss your son every day on bluelight, but i cant tell you what a wonderful gift to have you join us after he passed away. Your son changed my life.

I just finished this Sumi-e ink drawing of a Lotus Blossom for our very own Bomboclat! Its do


----------



## Znegative

Woah, herbavore, beautiful...I'll be updating this post soon to add my latest sketchbook pics.


----------



## muvolution

I have been wanting to post this for a while.

Its a giant nail! You guys should have seen how big the guy was that was carrying this thing.






Also, one of my cooler sculptural projects I have ever done. A bike rack.


----------



## herbavore

Z__can't wait--your sketchbooks are inspiring.

muv, I love the bike rack! Where is that? And is the nail cast aluminum?


----------



## muvolution

The bike rack is in nola, but I just got a comission to do another similar one.

And I can't claim the nail as mine, because it is part of a piece we (the studio I work at)  built over 4000 nails for.  Its just really fun. Oh and it is steel. Every tip is welded up seperately, chased, tumbled, and forged to give it a realistic finish.

I was not doing as much art as I wanted for a while, but now making other artists work come to life I have been doing a lot more of my own.


----------



## Znegative

Woah, Mu that is awesome. Sculpture always impresses me, there's this really great artist I saw at the MOMA a few years back, I wish I could remember the name, but your work reminds me of his. 

Anyway here are some new sketchbook pages, ignore the cracked out raging writing please:












And here is some "cartoony" illustrations, the first one is actually my current avatar, though I'm about to change it to an image from the Melisende Psalter:











And finally, I found this old drawing I did from a while back when I had beef with Levi's ad campaign's:


----------



## coelophysis

Man oh man, such talent going on in this last page since the last time I've visited this thread.
Keep up the good work everybody 
Good to see you in here herby


----------



## herbavore

*Znegative*, you blow me away! 

@Neko, thanks for the Caleb words. The artwork is pastel on sanded paper. The sandpaper changes the whole medium and makes it much more like a painting. In fact pastel artists call themselves painters even though there is no brush.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

herbavore said:


> Wow, HG, those are both gorgeous but the grace and feeling in the first one is just amazing. Got any more to share?
> 
> Since I haven't shared on here in a while I will just post an older one that I made for Caleb (title:Where My Son Lives). This was done on location at a beach in Pescadero when the sun was sinking behind the fog bank. I am slowly inching my way towards wanting to paint again but it is still not there. Looking at all of the work in this thread is inspiring, though, so who knows? Maybe soon.


holy shit that's beautiful!


----------



## matt2012

I have been thinking of getting an ornate piece of bone or shell and trying to carve my own caveman style fishooks. or maybe try knapping a spear head or something. still kicking it around but I don't want to do it with bought material I would enjoy it more if I found or harvasted the bone myself. for the spearhead, there isn't many rocks around here that lend themselves well to knapping but i'll keep looking.


----------



## Seyer

Zneg, incredible stuff my man! 

Neko, you know Ive always loved your art and the lotus is no exception. Was awesome seeing it in person, along with the mural in the hotel! :D


----------



## Znegative

Thanks Seyer, thanks Herbavore.. I love seeing how many talented people we got on here!


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Some of the posts on here are incredible! I should really start painting again...I haven't in years. In any case, a lot of these make any of my pieces look damn silly in comparison.

Anyway, here's something I painted back in high school, with my piece of shit camera washing out the colors... and please ignore the odd maroon box, I was just blocking out my full name.


----------



## Znegative

^I like it, you know DuChamp??

Anyway, here's two more:










Both of these were for my illustration class when I was really into comic books.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I love Duchamp! My favorite artists are mostly from the Dada/Surrealism epochs. Also, those illustrations are fantastic! (even if the second one does sort of scare the shit out of me...)


----------



## Seyer

*Zneg*, awesome work! That first one gives me a "robots took over the world" vibe, pre-Matrix trilogy era haha.


*Sarcophagus.heels*, loooove the abstract. Been staring at it for a few minutes seeing what shapes/faces/figures/etc my mind can form from it. Ive always been a huge fan of abstract, please keep it coming :D


----------



## Znegative

haha, yeah man, i was into that cyber punk style for a while. I was really interested in those European Heavy Metal artists (Serpieri, Moebius) for a while, along with Windsor Mckay.

My favorite DuChamp piece is _The Bride_


----------



## Albion

Here's the first two lines of Dulce Et Decorum Est...These are conceptual thingies for a book project.


----------



## Seyer

Amazing, both of them! ^


----------



## debaser

Znegative said:


>



Very nice Moebius' _exercice de style_  May he RIP too, he died 20 days ago.


----------



## slushy muddy water

Znegative said:


>



i really really really like this


----------



## welshmick

Me too, soo many talented people on here, never could draw 

Well i can draw OK on a Joint, but thats about it


----------



## Znegative

loulou reed said:


> Very nice Moebius' _exercice de style_  May he RIP too, he died 20 days ago.



_noooo!_, who's next, Lou Reed? (not you loulou reed, for you are immortal.)
JSPete, are you in school?


----------



## Albion

First year of university.


----------



## axl blaze

this is a "piece" (if you can even call it that) that I drew on the back of a diner menu with crayons while waiting for a burger. I doodle a lot, and I usually would never post my simple, base, doodles in such a thread like this - but this piece is obviously inspired by batmanplaybaseball's ass-kicking art he posted here, three pages back. so it's applicable. I was just going to leave it at the diner, cuz hell, I do this sort of thing all the time - but it hit some sort of note with the g/f and she took it home to tape on our fridge






crayons are a lost medium 

also I love your work, ZNeg. you said you like (or used to like) comic books. you ever stumble upon Crossed? seems right up your alley


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> crayons are a lost medium.



and after looking at your piece, I hope they stay lost!

jk 

That's a pretty rad drawing. Really funky. I like to doodle, too. I'll get around to uploading some of them sooner or later . . . you can say I've been inspired to!


----------



## Lazyscience

hey i was quite proud of this little tune i recorded today

http://soundcloud.com/ultra-sound-1/12-04-06-other-times


----------



## Seyer

Youre looking for this thread. ^


----------



## Lazyscience

sorry didnt realise


----------



## Seyer

Upon further review, I linked the wrong thread. I always just assume EDM, but since your recording isnt EDM, it goes here.


----------



## alasdairm

herbavore said:


>


this is absolutely beautiful. what is the medium?

some truly great stuff in here.

alasdair


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^I want to bet my friend's beginner tomato garden on oil pastel. I'm a committed gambler.

Anyway everyone's stuff on this page is really really cool stuff.


----------



## axl blaze

Max Power said:


> and after looking at your piece, I hope they stay lost!



LOL! god damn Max Powers! my crayon art isn't _quite_ as shitty as it looks when captured on my now out-of-date digital camera... I promise it at least doesn't look quite so barbaric!

at least I'm trying! I just love doodling. when I was a kid I wanted to draw comic books, so I would just spend hours copying pictures of Spider-Man and shit like that... got quite good, for a kid, that is


----------



## Albion

Me leatiist:





Updated from the version on the previous page. I'm thinking of twisting this even more: Barbed wire for medal chain, medals chained up like slaves etc etc. I really want to push the 'soldiers are heroes' irony with this one.

Some preparatory research:










I was absolutely fucked on MXE when I did this one. Can you tell? 





And just a bit of bored lecture madness:


----------



## Max Power

JSPete said:


> And just a bit of bored lecture madness



I know that feel.


----------



## nekointheclouds

drawing on your notes FTW


----------



## Albion

What you cooking thar, Neko?


----------



## nekointheclouds

Its notes from an old job where i worked with silicone prosthetics for the face, mainly silicone eyes. It was a really cool job, but my boss was hands down the craziest man ive ever met. Heres an example of one of my first eyes i made i got to keep. Its a long process of working in layers of silicone, starting with a base white core, then i paint the iris and pupil on and then a layer of clear silicone is put over the whole thing. We use system of casting and molding.


----------



## Seyer

Good stuff, Max and Pete!

Nice handwriting, Neko


----------



## nekointheclouds

yeah i know! I can draw like anything i see exactly yet i cannot read my own hand writing. Thanks dyslexia.


----------



## Seyer

Do you still have that eye? Thing is awesome haha.


----------



## Albion

I believe it was used and trodden on in Kill Bill 2


----------



## Seyer

Neko is Kiddo iirc.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Im also a mermaid. I love mermaids, i was also pretty convinced i was gonna turn into one at some point, and i thought that for longer than i care to admit. here's a few of my mermaid art pieces.











This last one is a ceramics project where i had to do a self portrait, so i did a mermaid, but made her one of my down design. Then i put her in a little scene of other human/sea creature combinations.


----------



## Znegative

Woah, these are great, I love doodles. Gotta upload some of mine!


----------



## Znegative

*A recent book cover:*. My mother is a freelance graphic designer and her friend write a novel (going straight to kindle), so I got to do the cover. I'm actually really not pleased with it-I hate working in photoshop TBH, but it was a job...





*when I was supposed to be taking notes:*


----------



## Seyer

Zneg, those are absolutely awesome man!


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Bad picture of a big drawing...


----------



## Znegative

I love your work batman


----------



## Miss Kirsty

OMG I have just spent 2 wonderfull hours looking through this thread! 
YOU GUYS ROCK!!!
What brilliant brilliant artists you all are! I really dont need to single anyone at all out as you are all fantastic in your own ways...I will be back for sure, but as im not creative in the least i wont be a poster...But these are just amazing...Does anyone here do commisions?.., especially one off and originals..I have a few pieces in my house from artists i have commisioned....I just love art!!!
Thank you all so much for this magic work and my god, there is an enormous amount of talent here on BL...


----------



## tripnotyzm

Unfinished & for my mum;


----------



## Seyer

Fucking amazing! ^


----------



## tripnotyzm

Hehe thanks!


----------



## Albion

tripnotyzm said:


>



Fucking love this.


----------



## Albion

I made a doodle for bluelight, in the spirit of bluelight:




I've decided that it's a gothic squid.


----------



## Seyer

Very niiiiiice ^


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

nekointheclouds said:


> Its notes from an old job where i worked with silicone prosthetics for the face, mainly silicone eyes. It was a really cool job, but my boss was hands down the craziest man ive ever met. Heres an example of one of my first eyes i made i got to keep. Its a long process of working in layers of silicone, starting with a base white core, then i paint the iris and pupil on and then a layer of clear silicone is put over the whole thing. We use system of casting and molding.


That's beautiful! Well, sort of terrifying, but only because it's so eerily good xD

Here's a charcoal I did some months ago from my roommate's leftover core art supplies...I actually just recently bought myself a set of charcoal and a sketchbook, so maybe I'll actually start drawing again.


----------



## Seyer

Reminds me of San Fran, awesome work ^

Lol, broken quote.


----------



## tripnotyzm

nekointheclouds said:


>



SO cool Neko!!!
So cool indeeeed!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thanks dude!

Just whipped up this self portrait tonight in like 1 hour. I was looking at a photo from my new camera, and drawing with sharpened sticks and sumi ink.


----------



## tripnotyzm

Nice one!! You are really good at self portraits. something i need to get better at i think!

I finished my mothers birthday painting earlier today.. waiting for it to dry, then im going to go and give it to her 
The colors look way better in real life.. i had to use a stupid old iphone to take these pictures:


----------



## stardust.hero

I love it Trip!! The color is amazing!


----------



## Seyer

Mindblowing work, Tripnotyzm!

Very nice one, Neko


----------



## tripnotyzm

thanks man!
just done this.. 
a guy is putting on some psytrance party and wants me to design the flyer.
here's a rough half hour sketch:






:D


----------



## debaser

nekointheclouds said:


> Just whipped up this self portrait tonight in like 1 hour. I was looking at a photo from my new camera, and drawing with sharpened sticks and sumi ink.



I already saw that drawing on tc when you showed it to me, but neko, seeing it in a large format, I want to say it to you again: you're fabulous!

Such a nice drawing of such a nice woman!

xxx


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## Albion

Latest stuff from Dulce Et Decorum Est:

Till on the haunting flares we turned our backs 
And towards our distant rest began to trudge. 





Men marched asleep. Many had lost their boots 
But limped on, blood-shod. All went lame; all blind;





I've yet to put these two to medals.


----------



## Albion

Double post ftw. I'm not even halfway through this poem yet


----------



## justsomeguy

well it has been ages since i've posted anything, but here's what i've been up to.


----------



## Albion

justsomeguy said:


> well it has been ages since i've posted anything, but here's what i've been up to.



Fuck yes, new material from JSG!!


----------



## coelophysis

Wowwww JSG thanks for posting that stuff. Really awesome.

it's like.. it's like.. like.. virtual play dough or something.

I'm entranced.

Need 30 minute videos of this stuff set to music. What did you make it with?

And also the other stuff below it, iPad art, am I correct? Fucking love that shit too. I fucking love you. Stop leaving me.


----------



## tripnotyzm

JSG that is some wicked stuff, your artwork and the way your mind works has always fascinated me. 
The 3D animations are looking good also, i have seen a few friends create scenarios with different programs and it is something i would love to explore when i have some time


----------



## coelophysis

nekointheclouds said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Just whipped up this self portrait tonight in like 1 hour. I was looking at a photo from my new camera, and drawing with sharpened sticks and sumi ink.



I really appreciated this much more when seeing it up close in person.
You should totally scan it and repost it!


----------



## Albion

One I made for a thread in EADD. Took a surprisingly long time...


----------



## nekointheclouds

^That is so subtle and spooky!


----------



## coelophysis

Haha yeah it certainly is.

Since changing it from a gif it definitely is much creepier, Pete.


----------



## tripnotyzm

Hehe that's a good one :-D
I've gotta start designing this double sided event flyer today.
The guy wants it done by next week & I haven't started yet.
Eep! Thankfully I work better under pressure.
Can't wait to show you guys my progress!


----------



## rocknroll702

anyone got a link to a site that sells art for a good price - generally see these type of people at festivals/burningman etc  great art for a great price!


----------



## tripnotyzm

Www.sacredartonvinyl.com is a good website, if you're into that type of stuff.


----------



## nekointheclouds

rocknroll702 said:


> anyone got a link to a site that sells art for a good price - generally see these type of people at festivals/burningman etc  great art for a great price!



Why not make a new thread about it? Honestly im sure alot of people have suggestions and id rather they not big down the discussion on art posted in the thread.


----------



## Albion

Gas! Gas! Quick, boys! – An ecstasy of fumbling, 
Fitting the clumsy helmets just in time;





I'm really happy with how this one came out. Drawing of soldiers getting gassed scanned into photoshop, copypasta'd a bazillion times around a smoke brush, added a few flairs and shaded in the gaps/areas around soldiers. Coloured, lighted, etc. Tis a gas plume of soldiers!

And this one...


----------



## nekointheclouds

You really like working with those army figures dont you pete?  I like your photoshop work alot. I need to spend more time playing in photoshop.

Actually i used photoshop to make my new BL profile picture from a pen and water color drawing i did a few months ago. Here's the full sized image before i scaled it down to 200 pixels.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Wow, those are good.  :D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

me fucking ow
lol
good times


----------



## nekointheclouds

Scanned this self portrait! Agian this was dont with stick and sumi ink. No sketching involved, just straight to ink.






Also i found this other mermaid drawing I did a few years ago. Love Mermaids.


----------



## tripnotyzm

This is for the cover of an event flyer I drew yesterday.
The guy who bought the hard copy is scanning it & making 1000 flyers this week! 
I'll make sure I show you what the flyer looks like when they are printed


----------



## coelophysis

^ So rad man. I aways love your work.
You especially shine when you're making something for someone in particular too


----------



## chrissie

neko, love the portrait!  i knew it was you before i saw who posted it 


here's a web flyer i did last week.  the structure is from a photo i took of a badass sign in warsaw


----------



## addictivepersona

chrissie said:


> here's a web flyer i did last week.  the structure is from a photo i took of a badass sign in warsaw
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


That's pretty cool looking.  :)  What's the original say?


----------



## Znegative

Ehh, some old comic book stuff that I did.


----------



## tripnotyzm

Laika said:


> ^ So rad man. I aways love work.
> You especially shine when you're making something for someone in particular too



aw thanks dude 
yeah i enjoy doing art for others.. it really motivates me, kind of _forces_ me into doing good things!




Znegative said:


> Ehh, some old comic book stuff that I did.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



that's incredible!


----------



## Seyer

tripnotyzm said:


> that's incredible!


This ^


----------



## tripnotyzm

haven't painted in _ages_
here's today's attempt.


----------



## Albion

Here's a film I just finished, Mutilation Noise, for submission to a documentary project. Did the whole thing in 24 hours exactly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?va0AT9W9irc


----------



## Pagey

These are all amazing! I've done a few drawings myself but now that I've seen how great all of these ones are I don't think I'm gonna post them :D
Buuut I'm an aspiring novelist and I did post one of my stories here if anyone's interested 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/623291-My-short-story-


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

tripnotyzm said:


> haven't painted in _ages_
> here's today's attempt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



that rose is tight work - yours?



Znegative said:


> Ehh, some old comic book stuff that I did.
> 
> *NSFW*:


that's really cool stuff dude! Reminds me I need to get cracking on a comic mysellf - collabo. thanks for the reminder.

WHat colours did you use? Or is it digitally coloured?


----------



## tripnotyzm

Nah, the Rose was done by one of my friends, she's such a good painter.


----------



## Seyer

Go Ironlak or go home! I cant wait to eventually get back into the paint scene, especially in a completely different country.


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## footscrazy

tripnotyzm said:


> )



I love this.

Znegative, that comic is amazing. Love the colour in the first one.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Painted me a sign at work the other day. We got this sign in and it came with a wooden silhouette of a steers head. here what it looked like:






here's after i was done.






And Bonus!!  In progress with neko.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion

Here's the finished book of Dulce Et Decorum Est illustrations. There's a couple I could have done better but due to time restraints (and doing all nighters) I was really pressured to get it all done as quickly as possible.
NSFW for length.


*NSFW*: 




















































This is probably my favourite image


----------



## Shrooms00087




----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## Albion

Made a song and accompanying video, please take a listen, I'm really quite pleased with the outcome.

Iriesian Fields - Steady State - HD

Here's a snapshot taken from it to whet your appetite 






The intricacy of your comic strip type graphic novels impresses me, Zneg. There'e people with talent on here, but you're one of the masters of your art, truly. Please don't let real life get in the way of such talent, because the future you have in front of you with work like that is a very bright one indeed.


----------



## aanallein

I finished this piece recently and am really happy with how it turned out. 






The picture is fine point sharpy on some kind of thick art paper. It measures 20 inches by 30 inches. I had it digitally scanned and will be making prints if anybody is interested.

Here's some closer parts if you're interested:


*NSFW*:


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

^

I really like that.

I personally need to put my tennis sneakers on and finish a couple new ones.


----------



## footscrazy

Albion, that Dulce Et Decorum Est book is fantastic.

Love the steers head too neko!


----------



## Max Power

Looking back at the stencils I posted in here, I got the art bug back but this time I'll be using colored pencils. That sounded racist. CORRECTION! I will be using black pencils.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Encyclopedia of Unbelievable Sea Monsters


----------



## herbavore

Love the title as much as I love the artwork!


----------



## Albion

That has the makings of a great childrens' book, batman. And a very profitable one too


----------



## chrissie

addictivepersona said:


> That's pretty cool looking.  :)  What's the original say?




thanks!  the original says something to the effect of "do not touch! electrical equipment"


----------



## chrissie

here are the last two flyers i did, for the first two installments of a monthly party.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Albion said:


> That has the makings of a great childrens' book, batman. And a very profitable one too




*chin resting between thumb and forefinger*


And that there is an idea...


----------



## Asclepius

aanallein said:


> I finished this piece recently and am really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is fine point sharpy on some kind of thick art paper. It measures 20 inches by 30 inches. I had it digitally scanned and will be making prints if anybody is interested.
> 
> Here's some closer parts if you're interested:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Like this alot.


----------



## Libby

A couple new ones from me. These are of my bestest friend in the whole world shown here:




I don't have access to a scanner anymore so I just took photo with my phone so not the best quality.
The second one is better than the first one..


----------



## footscrazy

Amazing work Libby.


----------



## Libby

Thanks  
Also it's not finished, but I am copying this van gogh:





And here's my one:




And here's close up coz shit camera quality and it's quite big


----------



## Asclepius

^Geesus Krist!! That's stunning Libby! :D


----------



## Seyer

Libby, those are *awesome*! You got some talent


----------



## Doomed2pain

i like your work libby 
I'm going to have to post some more of my work soon


----------



## debaser

Libby, brilliant!


----------



## ocean

Wow Libby, you are seriously talented! Really nice stuff!!

aane- Also really good! Very unique!


----------



## Maniaz

i really wish i took art in high school but i thought painting was gay and now i regret it as i would love to have a better grasp on colour as i can only really draw






this one is for a background assessment that we had to draw for uni






i want something like this tattooed on me






or this






i did this last year for a character design assignment last year. i was doing lotsa magic mushrooms at the time so i thought of this idea that there are these mushroom people and they are hunted by elves and used for fuel and magic . those little things coming out of his mouth and tentacles are insects and deadly spores






and this guy is going to be in my animation final project that im currently working on. i plan to animate him in maya 3d for those animators out there and have him running over obstacles and dodging explosions


----------



## jaurk




----------



## Albion

Maniaz said:


> i really wish i took art in high school but i thought painting was gay and now i regret it as i would love to have a better grasp on colour as i can only really draw



Those are all incredible, these two especially. You may not be able to paint, but you sure can draw.


----------



## jaurk




----------



## jaurk




----------



## debaser

Very nice, jaurk. I love the Alice one especially.


----------



## jaurk

loulou reed said:


> Very nice, jaurk. I love the Alice one especially.



Thank you! C: Every drawing I do I get better :D I haven't drawn since primary school so I learn new things every day!


----------



## jaurk




----------



## addictivepersona

^ Hah, I love it!  Though all your cartoon characters doing drugs have been quite cool.  :)


----------



## jaurk

addictivepersona said:


> ^ Hah, I love it!  Though all your cartoon characters doing drugs have been quite cool.  :)



Thanks man, I get so much controversy from drawing them, they're so fun to draw though.
Generally always a 50/50 funny/hate thing going on.

Some describe it as "The opposite of nostalgia" and some just laugh at see it as art, as it is


----------



## Albion

Couple of newuns


----------



## Asclepius

Maniaz said:


> i really wish i took art in high school but i thought painting was gay and now i regret it as i would love to have a better grasp on colour as i can only really draw
> 
> 
> 
> i did this last year for a character design assignment last year. i was doing lotsa magic mushrooms at the time so i thought of this idea that there are these mushroom people and they are hunted by elves and used for fuel and magic . those little things coming out of his mouth and tentacles are insects and deadly spores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Absolutley *brilliant* Maniaz!  it! :D




Messing around...






Calling it the_ Deceit receipt_. heh


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Wow!  :D  That's really shocking! _eye-popping!_  ;)


----------



## Asclepius

^lol Ta, that was warranted AP.


----------



## Albion




----------



## Albion

These last two have been little ideas for the summer project I've been assigned.


----------



## coelophysis

Albion I'm loving your current stuff man. Very original & inspiring.
Have you considered Micron pens for the outlines and details (they have various tip sizes) & then fine point & regular Sharpies or other markers for the colo(u)ring? It may give ones in the vein of post #930 a sharper and more defined look.


----------



## MrPorter

I drew and drew and drew until i started gcse art, where it went downhill because the wanted me to do stupid stuff like modelling out of junk and we never actually got _taught_ anything - the moment a colouring pencil/paint touches one of my pieces it ruins it and I die a little inside :<

Will post some stuff I drew when I find the good stuff


----------



## effingcustie

collages


----------



## Max Power

^ I like yer style.




Unpacking a box (after my move 8 months ago lol) and found an old stencil of mine. Don't know if I posted this with the other ones I put up in this thread earlier, but anyway, this was my 'vinyl phase' and I wanted to add a twist. So I went 3D!






I have more that I might post at a later date.


----------



## herbavore

I LOVE that, Max! the 3-D part looks like Bondo--what is it?


----------



## Max Power

It looks like that because of the spray paint color. Really it's just a cut out piece of manilla folder with several layers of masking tape wrapped around it. Here is the other side:






Notice the 'failed attempt' at a different stencil I was working on.


----------



## footscrazy

Wow, that really fooled me too - his hand especially looks 3D. Love it.


----------



## chrissie

Flyerssss


----------



## chrissie

o ya, and deez

another flyer







made this to test out my new printer







desktop wallpaper for no particular reason


----------



## addictivepersona

Max Power said:


> Unpacking a box (after my move 8 months ago lol) and found an old stencil of mine. Don't know if I posted this with the other ones I put up in this thread earlier, but anyway, this was my 'vinyl phase' and I wanted to add a twist. So I went 3D!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more that I might post at a later date.


Be sure to post some more--This one is pretty cool!  :)

(And you get bonus points for making me not feel so bad for having boxes kicking around after a move nearly three months ago.  ;) )


----------



## Max Power

Cool, here's two more. The lesson I learned from these is that vinyl doesn't hold up very well in the Florida summer heat, especially locked in a parked car. I could have taken better care of them. They're both a little dirty and the second one even has a piece broken off. It's been like 5 years since I've made a stencil. Maybe woulda gotten better had I kept at it. You can tell the Hendrix one was one of my first ones ever because the lines are a bit sloppy.


----------



## ocean

Those are AWESOME Max!!!
I really like the Jimi one!


----------



## Albion

Sketchy sketch of Oliver Sacks. Bit out of practice.


----------



## Albion

Another sketchy sketch


----------



## spork

Loving your sketches, Albion. Especially the first one. 

Every time I visit this thread I'm amazed at how much talent Bluelighters have and wish that I had just a bit of an artistic bone in my body. The most I can do is color in coloring books lol :D


----------



## Max Power

Thanks ocean! 


Albion, do I spy pieces of the cover of Musicophelia in the first pic?


----------



## Albion

Yup, I took loads of book covers by Oliver Sacks and basically surrounded him in them


----------



## Asclepius

Max Power said:


> I have more that I might post at a later date.





Max, they are fantastic, love this one especially.  Who is the lady on the vinyl atop Jimmy H. in your other post?





Albion said:


> Sketchy sketch of Oliver Sacks. Bit out of practice.



Sweet! Oliver Sacks lub


----------



## chrissie

hrm, guess i cant really use dropbox for image hosting, my links keep breaking


----------



## bronson

^ That's odd, something to do with your privacy settings for it perhaps, or do you think it's an issue with the dropbox servers?


----------



## Libby

My habit for starting but not finishing art works must be pretty apparent by now lol,
The idea of this one is a mermaid, and there was to be like the rusty underneath bit of a boat and an anchor the chain of which the mermaid was to be grasping as she luers the viewer to the depths with her glance to die as in the traditional myth of mermaids. Oh and also there were to be lots more fish swiming around just because they are pretty no other reason. Although I think I fucked up because tropical fish don't live in the ocean do they... doh...


----------



## chrissie

not sure   it seems to work temporarily.  just cements the fact that i need to make a portfolio site!


----------



## Moe-D

Still in progress

This thread rules!!


----------



## Max Power

Asclepius said:


> Max, they are fantastic, love this one especially.  Who is the lady on the vinyl atop Jimmy H. in your other post?



Thanks a lot. She is someone that meant a lot to me at one point in my life.


----------



## Asclepius

^Ah, I see.


----------



## chrissie

this one should show, bc it's on facebook


flyer i finished last night:


----------



## AminoAcid

effingcustie said:


> collages



Holy shit that's awesome!


----------



## chrissie

podcast cover


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## bronson

^ That's some crazy awesome sketching! I approve.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Albion said:


> Gas! Gas! Quick, boys! – An ecstasy of fumbling,
> Fitting the clumsy helmets just in time;



so fucking good! Setting that as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## herbavore

We are currently having a rocks/minerals/gems lovefest over in the TDS photo thread so I thought I would share this here, too. It is a piece of soapstone that I carved after picking it up in eastern Oregon. The great thing about it is that those irises in the eyes that make it look like the face is looking off to the side just appeared naturally in the coloring of the stone. It makes me feel this was a face waiting to be found.


----------



## diche

I call it mantis II, since I did a mantis fractal some time ago.


----------



## Bearlove

Couple of photos that I would like to share -  I hope you like them.


----------



## tripnotyzm

Love that Rock, Herb 

Bearlove, that second-last picture is heaps funky !


----------



## herbavore

Bearlove, where oh where did you see those metal things? I WANT THEM! Were they old locks in their former lives?


----------



## Bearlove

There mad aren't they ?    It was taken in the Jewish Museum in Berlin and the installation is called 'Fallen Leaves'.   It's quite a powerful display as portrays the faces of murdered Jews but your encouraged to actually walk on them which produces a very eeire clankling noise that echos around the room.

It's strange that you mentioned locks as they were another thing that caught my eye during that trip :D


----------



## crooked_rain

taken in the everglades, turned into a digital negative printed on silver in the darkroom.


----------



## herbavore

^Wow. That is incredibly beautiful and I love that you _use a darkroom_.

This is a drawing I did of Kathe Kollwitz a few years back. She was one of my favorite artists in my teens and after reading more about her later in life I had a very powerful dream about her--no words, just eye contact. This portrait of her was in a book I got of her drawings. I hung it by my bed in my studio because her face is so open and direct. When I look at her, I always feel her saying, "Stop making excuses. Draw."


----------



## debaser

Very nice, herbavore!

She has the same glance as Samuel Beckett, one that is full of grace and generosity, one that is saying: "Stop making excuses. Write.":


*NSFW*:


----------



## tripnotyzm

Bearlove said:


> There mad aren't they ?    It was taken in the Jewish Museum in Berlin and the installation is called 'Fallen Leaves'.   It's quite a powerful display as portrays the faces of murdered Jews but your encouraged to actually walk on them which produces a very eeire clankling noise that echos around the room.



Ahh, I was in Berlin & two friends of mine actually told me of that exact concept in the Jewish museum. I found it so interesting, alas, I didn't have the time to find it.


----------



## chrissie

not sure if i posted this one.  graphic for a weekly bass music radio show.  


*NSFW*: 











flyer for a dnb warehouse party


*NSFW*: 











flyer for our monthly party.  we go for the luxury look and our guests play dark electro, ebm, etc. so this was a mix of the two styles.


*NSFW*: 











flyer for a grimy warehouse party.  photo from a statue i happened upon in budapest.


*NSFW*: 











website comp for a local streetwear company.  full site is currently being built.  the header background and link block colors will be variable (hopefully will change with each user visit, so the site will always have a fresh look)


*NSFW*: 











logo icon for a local crew called custom lifestyle.  working on the full text logo


*NSFW*: 











yea, along with my freelance work, i've been a lil busy


----------



## Bearlove

tripnotyzm said:


> Ahh, I was in Berlin & two friends of mine actually told me of that exact concept in the Jewish museum. I found it so interesting, alas, I didn't have the time to find it.



I personally didn't enjoy the actual exhibits and only really went to see the building - the faces were by far one of the best exhibits (IMHO).

Chrissie - some great flyers


----------



## Albion

Recent work.


----------



## muvolution

All nsfw tags for size.

Coasters that lock together to make a trivet.
Mild Steel with oxide patinas.


*NSFW*: 











And in stainless steel:

*NSFW*: 











Concept for fabric pattern (need to do the repeat still)

*NSFW*: 











Also had the chance to move a few of my architectural models to storage, so i snapped some pics while i was at it.

*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion




----------



## chalupo

*some old and recent paintingsl /charcoal/ pastels*





















No offence if your gay, its just for humor,


----------



## herbavore

loulou reed said:


> Very nice, herbavore!
> 
> She has the same glance as Samuel Beckett, one that is full of grace and generosity, one that is saying: "Stop making excuses. Write.":
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



He looks so kind and calm as well as direct.


----------



## Mysterie

Albion said:


>



this and the modafinil piece both really made me think, you rock!


----------



## Albion

Cheers Mysterie! Here's another.


----------



## chrissie

Bearlove said:


> Chrissie - some great flyers



thanks!

this week's explorations:

a quickie i did.  unfortunately i finished the teaser flyer and found out after that it was meant to be for a different brand, which has a totally different styling.  so i had to just throw something together to make do.  at least i should be able to use the other graphic some time in the future.


*NSFW*: 











graphic for an upcoming voder records podcast.  pretty happy with how this one turned out.


*NSFW*: 











comps for a bar we throw events at.  the owners wanted to incorporate pipes, as they made the sign out of industrial pipes.  tried to do this without it being too cheesy


*NSFW*: 












fb timeline image using the logo that i previously designed.  decided on a classic serif typeface to offset the modern logo symbol.  this way it can be somewhat future-luxury :D  i did a few designs but this one is my favorite.


*NSFW*: 











image i did for no particular reason.  i really dig it.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion

Moar


----------



## bronson

chrissie said:


>



Seriously some of the best graphic design work I've seen.  The geometry, and interaction between that and the typeface is amazing!  :D


----------



## Albion

chrissie said:


> graphic for an upcoming voder records podcast.  pretty happy with how this one turned out.



Love this...Looks almost hand-drawn.


----------



## Bearlove

Chrissie that last one is amazing - wouldn't mind having that on a wall in my house!


----------



## chrissie

wow, thanks guys!


----------



## Albion

Two more...sorry for spamming.


----------



## Bearlove

Albion I really like the first drawing, seems really lifelike!


----------



## chrissie

albion, love the mj drawing


----------



## Tryptamino

Albion said:


> Cheers Mysterie! Here's another.



I dig


----------



## nekointheclouds

Wow this thread is sooo close to being full!!!

Havent shared any work lately...which is a shame since iv been busy back at art school. But beyond school I have started a business with fellow BLer and my lover ChemicalSmiles. We design Hat pins for music artists and pop culture. Here are a few of my designs:

Bass Butteffly version 1 and 2 for bassnectar


----------



## Albion

I'm digging the bassnectar butterflies %)


----------



## deaf eye




----------



## Jabberwocky

^nice 

miss doing 'public art' as such!  never got close to that good tho ;P


----------



## deaf eye

yea dude actually my boy helped me clean it up, i did 95% ,  but thats how graff be you go out painting with your friends and they help you and you help them,  

just wanted to clear that up ,


----------



## nekointheclouds

New art thread!!! Perfect excuse for an art report!! I was just updating my Teaching Portfolio which includes a personal work area. Heres a few of my fav watercolors iv done!


----------



## bronson

nekointheclouds said:


>



Really love the coloration of the sunset versus the contrast of the clouds.  Also the grain on the driftwood is impressive.


----------



## Albion

Guardian Weekend front page project I had to do at uni.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^nice.


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## soundsystem00

^ fuck yeah.


----------



## Albion

OMG good to see you back soundsystem! Your art looks more awesome than ever.

For anyone who's interested, here's my deviantart page.


----------



## tambourine-man

Albion said:


> Guardian Weekend front page project I had to do at uni.


Logo looks... familiar... somehow. :D


----------



## nekointheclouds

On a 3D note...Im making a lotus blossom out of wire armatures and abaca paper. Doing this for my paper making class, so the paper i use to wrap the wire with i shape myself from pulp and wrap around the wire after i press it...but before it dries. So it dries and shrinks on the wire...warping it some naturally to give me the petal shapes. 

Its not quite done yet!

Here are some of the individual petals





Here they are woven together.


----------



## Znegative




----------



## bronson

Especially love the last one. Leaves a very strong impression. Great stuff man!


----------



## Znegative

Thanks man. To me, the last one begs the question: 

_"Artist with a drug problem, or dope fiend with a talent?"_​


----------



## Asclepius

Znegative said:


>




Dear krist-That sleeping figure- It is absoloutley stunning! 
Work with it! 



Znegative said:


> Thanks man. To me, the last one begs the question:
> 
> _"Artist with a drug problem, or dope fiend with a talent?"_​



That question is very limiting imo- is that the most important question you can ask about your life?

There is an infinite amount of questions that will drive your art(painful as they may be). Dont limit yourself-drive on! Is your talent dependent on taking something? maybe you have never sat with the fucked up part of yourself sober/patiently enough to realize that the sporadic talent is dependent on you.

Dont be a cliche...your talent has nothing to do with your drug problem-you are just fucked up, in a good way-you dont need an excuse to fit in to society by your art(if anything it will express what is hidden to yourself), just a means to express yourself,. 


I don't mean to sound arrogant, obviously that question is pertinent to you now but it has been pondered- ''chicken/ egg''...it is the paradox that shields life's evolution from being questioned-gets one stuck in partiality.


----------



## coelophysis

It's been a while. Here's my favorite of the two doodles I did today.


----------



## Znegative

Asclepius said:


> Dear krist-That sleeping figure- It is absoloutley stunning!
> Work with it!
> 
> 
> 
> That question is very limiting imo- is that the most important question you can ask about your life?
> 
> There is an infinite amount of questions that will drive your art(painful as they may be). Dont limit yourself-drive on! Is your talent dependent on taking something? maybe you have never sat with the fucked up part of yourself sober/patiently enough to realize that the sporadic talent is dependent on you.
> 
> Dont be a cliche...your talent has nothing to do with your drug problem-you are just fucked up, in a good way-you dont need an excuse to fit in to society by your art(if anything it will express what is hidden to yourself), just a means to express yourself,.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound arrogant, obviously that question is pertinent to you now but it has been pondered- ''chicken/ egg''...it is the paradox that shields life's evolution from being questioned-gets one stuck in partiality.



I agree, and was being partly sarcastic, but I was also not feeling to great about myself yesterday.. My point though was, can you really be both? Because I don't think it's possible to fully myself to my artwork while actively addicted to heroin. Everything, including art becomes a matter of money and glassine baggies. E best you can really do is keep your skill sharp by drawing yr surroundings here and there, and maybe passing off an intricate doodle as something more than it is.

Edit//
Btw, thanks for the compliment. I liked that drawing a lot too, I rarely use micron pens, I believe that was a .01 tip, or one of the smallest.. Im a big fan of Durer and Gustave Dore, I was trying to give it that etched feel, where the volume is built up with rounded hatches and such.


----------



## chrissie

neko, those leaves are lovely!


----------



## nekointheclouds

They are actually flower petals. I was still in the process of weaving them together there. 

Here's the finished piece, i decided at the last minute to make it a hanging 3D peice.


----------



## chrissie

broken image


----------



## spork

Laika said:


> It's been a while. Here's my favorite of the two doodles I did today.



Love this!


----------



## silvercrimson

I love that ! That's fucking amazing!!!!


----------



## alasdairm

nekointheclouds said:


>


this is absolutely awesome.

alasdair


----------



## coelophysis

This is a scratchboard I did over the summer that I finally scanned.




And a couple of randoms.


----------



## Jabberwocky

znegative- last pic is EPIC.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Laika I'm really into that scratchboard.


I'm currently ankles deep in one that I'm really proud of. Hopefully I'll post it here soon.


----------



## debaser

Wow I'm really impressed by what I see in this thread. Beautiful!


----------



## tripnotyzm

Laika, you have serious doodling skills going on!!


----------



## effingcustie

Laika said:


> It's been a while. Here's my favorite of the two doodles I did today.



hey laika.. just dropping in to say i really dig this one!


----------



## coelophysis

batmanplaybaseball said:


> Laika I'm really into that scratchboard.
> 
> 
> I'm currently ankles deep in one that I'm really proud of. Hopefully I'll post it here soon.



Thanks dude!
I hope you do post yours. I just recently got into them. They're a lot more fun when you're trying to switch it up. "The drawing that reveals itself."




tripnotyzm said:


> Laika, you have serious doodling skills going on!!



Hah! Thanks, that's what I'm good for!




And to custie, thanks for taking the time to comment. I haven't seen you around too much lately. I hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Albion

Some recent illustrations n doodles n shiz


----------



## spork

^Fantastic as always, Albion. I really love how your pieces make me think.


----------



## chrissie

My latest flyer got sent out on the Mad Decent (of Diplo fame) mass email today.  I literally yelled OH SHIT when I got the email.  It was a total surprise and I'm beyond stoked!


*NSFW*: 









also made a desktop background of the janky art, in case anyone's interested.  Definitely the most bizarre flyer I've done, I love it :D



This is the b&w flyer I made to hold us over until the color ones were done.  the white shapes in the corners are from the Philly skyline, since this party features all Philly bass/club DJs.


*NSFW*: 












Not sure if I posted the color flyer from the last party, just the B&W one.  


*NSFW*: 












My logo got printed on shirts and people love em!  So awesome to see DJs wearing my work.  Here's a shot of Christian Martin (of Dirtybird fame) wearing one    Hell yea!


*NSFW*: 












FB timeline photo I made for no particular reason.  The imagery is inspired by the LOVE statue in Philly (and other cities)


*NSFW*: 












Some OP art, again for no specific reason


*NSFW*: 











Oh and I'm trying my hand at VJing for the party Saturday.  It's all totally new to me, so much to do before then!


----------



## bagochina

i like that first one, what would be neat would be to switch the city buildings with the crystal cluster (have the cluster under the biodome) but than make the skyscrapers look like they are actually a semi transparent crystal cluster.  i dont know.


----------



## chrissie

thanks, i like that idea :D  probably would've taken a bit longer because i used buildings from the philly skyline (to have some connection to the b&w flyer).  unfortunately didn't have enough time to keep going with it.

i started off making the whole thing grungy looking but the crew wanted it to be more janky-distorted-future-disney (lol) so that's where i went with it.  here's the first output....


*NSFW*: 









(dropbox is lagging hardcore right now so it might not show up.  weak)

no idea what im going to do for the next one....  narwhals and giant squid?  :D


----------



## llama112

Wow, love these!!! so good!!  I wish I had some artistic talent hidden in me somewhere - lol!


----------



## coelophysis

llama112 said:


> Wow, love these!!! so good!!  I wish I had some artistic talent hidden in me somewhere - lol!



You do! The key word is that you're saying it's "hidden."
Look for it. Start with a pen, or a makeshift drum.


----------



## Giog

Can I share something I just wrote on here?


----------



## bronson

For sure, if this is where you would like to post it. Another place to consider would also be Words.


----------



## Giog

bronson said:


> For sure, if this is where you would like to post it. Another place to consider would also be Words.



Thanks! That's what I was looking for! Never knew it even existed.


----------



## herbavore

I love a beach with no one on it but me. I love a beach  after a good storm with wood everywhere. I love trying to speak to clouds. I love when things just happen. And that the rabbits always seem to happen in December:


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's great.

alasdair


----------



## badandwicked

herbavore said:


> I love a beach with no one on it but me. I love a beach  after a good storm with wood everywhere. I love trying to speak to clouds. I love when things just happen. And that the rabbits always seem to happen in December:



I just sat staring at this for about 5 minutes, the musculature & anatomy, form, movement & energy, all amazing. 

I was thinking how you could use a hot glue gun to reconstruct it as a wall hanging but I guess you create them and walk away to let the sea reclaim them, transient & short lived, there's beauty in that as well.


----------



## herbavore

Yeah, good thing I live in the age of photography...makes it easier to let things go. And thanks for the positive feedback to both of you (badandwicked and Alisdair).


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

That's really cool herbavore. Are you familiar with Andy Goldsworthy?







There's a documentary on his work called _Rivers and Tides_. It comes recommended.


----------



## herbavore

^yes, he is one of my heros. I love his work. He was a real pioneer. I think I saw that movie about 4 times LOL!

this rabbit is more like Deborah Butterfield's horses at the Portland Airport. She constructed them out of driftwood (lifesize) then carefully numbered each piece and deconstructed them. Then she cast each piece of wood in bronze and reconstructed them with the help of a crew. The bronze has a patina that gets it back close to the original grey color of the wood. There are a lot of take-offs from her work but they are a little too cutesy for me. Still amazing, though just because of the size.


----------



## pk.

...


----------



## Albion

Finished editorial illustration, 'Online Pharmacies Are The Culprit'


----------



## bronson




----------



## Albion




----------



## chrissie

^
loving these


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

awful quality buuuuuuut 






 Mandala I made for my Kundalini Kriya Yoga teacher.

More to come soon.


----------



## Albion

Last couple of editorial article pieces I've had to do over Christmas...










Something a lil different and an excuse to bump this thread (before this post gets merged )


----------



## spork

Kitteh!!! LOVELOVELOVE!


----------



## Albion

Mah Kitteh too


----------



## bronson

Aw!  (S)he is beautiful!  :D


----------



## spork

A beauty indeed.


----------



## tribal girl

I hadn't drawn anything for a very long time, but I really wanted to make something for a friend. We have a shared love of Juliana Hatfield.


----------



## panic in paradise

^ dang - ever considered a Juliana Hatfield comic book series ?


----------



## tribal girl

Nope. I never had much patience to complete a comic book tbh. I prefer to do the odd painting or sketch. Think I might get a few more supplies and revive my passion for creating things again though. I forgot how much I enjoyed it until the other day.

I posted this off to the aforementioned friend today, so fingers crossed she likes it.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Tribalgal - that's beautiful!









Work in progress for this woman who I am going to enter into fire dancing business with.


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## akautonomics




----------



## alasdairm

tribal girl said:


> I hadn't drawn anything for a very long time, but I really wanted to make something for a friend. We have a shared love of Juliana Hatfield.


nice.

when i lived in boston (first time round in '93) i was in a theatre group called 'acme theatr'. one of the other cast members was dean who played bass in the juliana hatfield band. his gf was tanya donelly from belly. true story. i was cooler back then 

good to see you posting again, tg.

alasdair


----------



## whynaught

first attempt at painting  more to come


----------



## Albion




----------



## tribal girl

alasdairm said:


> when i lived in boston (first time round in '93) i was in a theatre group called 'acme theatr'. one of the other cast members was dean who played bass in the juliana hatfield band. his gf was tanya donelly from belly. true story. i was cooler back then



Nah, you're still pretty cool.



alasdairm said:


> good to see you posting again, tg.



Why thank you.


----------



## Albion




----------



## akautonomics

^ is that Yo-Landi Visser?


----------



## Albion

It sure is


----------



## chrissie

those are great, albion!


----------



## Albion

Cheers chrissie 

Drawing Yolandi without drawing Ninja too was bugging me...So I did Ninja:


----------



## Max Power

good stuff jsp, I like your shading.


----------



## Albion

Cheers Max


----------



## vanillacyanide

an eye i drew


----------



## nekointheclouds

I need to scan some of my recent water colors and more of the work I did last semester for paper making. But ChemicalSmiles keeps me busy with our hat pin business these days! here are a few of my designs after being made:


----------



## bronson

vanillacyanide said:


> an eye i drew



Very ethereal looking.  I approve.


----------



## amnesiaseizure

tripnotyzm said:


>



What type of pen do you use for these drawings? Really nice btw.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

It sort of looks like brush pen stuff to me...







I personally like Pigmas, when doing brush pen drawings...


----------



## nekointheclouds

Love those brush pens!!

This is another good brand, it has the brush tip on one end and a round nib.


----------



## Albion

Brush pens ftw! Although using them is scary. One false move and you've ruined everything 8(


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh shit guys! 

Bassnectar just made this post on facebook highlighting some of his fav pins made by fans. The bottom three are pins produced by Myself and ChemicalSmiles, at was a design given to us by a friend, I cleaned it up and vectorized it and did the colors for the the two on the right, a good friend and fellow designer we work with alot did the colors for the first one and another one in the series which isnt shown here.

There are so many Bassnectar hat pins on the market right now, we were thrilled to be recognized....three times!


----------



## chrissie

that's fantastic!  one of my fav things about the internet is being able to connect with people you admire and getting results like this


----------



## alasdairm

nekointheclouds said:


> Bassnectar hat pins


this is an actual thing?


nekointheclouds said:


> we were thrilled to be recognized....three times!


congratulations.

alasdair


----------



## nekointheclouds

Yes, its a real actual thing. The three pins on the bottom in that picture i posted above are from our Freestyle pin series. Hats pins are huge in the EDM scene, and with the greatful dead and other jam band music scene. here are other pins I designed and we produced:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...got-talent?p=11254943&viewfull=1#post11254943


----------



## nekointheclouds

also....here is a recent water color and ink piece.


----------



## chrissie

oooh, that's lovely!


----------



## Albion

Bit o recent development work for The Wind In The Willows & The Big Sleep cover projects.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Terrible picture quality. Ah well.


----------



## pofacedhoe

nekointheclouds said:


> also....here is a recent water color and ink piece.



this is where its at


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

this is my favourite piece out of everything you have posted up here.

Lovely washes, subject matter is dreamy, all executed fantastically wondrous





nekointheclouds said:


> also....here is a recent water color and ink piece.


----------



## Damien

Very cool nekointheclouds and CS. =)

Albion, I really like you're style. I have a laser in my garage that can burn things. I think a lot of your stuff would come out looking sick.


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## herbavore

Little shadow box-inspired valentine using a twig from a red maple, moss and an old photo from my childhood reduced to miniature.




And a valentine for a particular memory of Caleb, from something he said when he was little.





 When I told a friend that I thought the reason I wasn't making art was because of guilt he said, "Make art about your guilt". this and the following one are made with paper I made using paint and flour and texturing tools.


----------



## spork

You are so damn talented, herby. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Incredible talent, Herb.


----------



## Albion

Love all of those, Herby 

I re-jigged the pen drawing of my cat for my sister's birthday...Trippified him


----------



## muppypud

here's just one of my online albums....many images I am commisioned to to are very detail specific so they take longer than most.
All the images in this album were created with Poser Pro 2012 and finished up in photoshop.
Hope you like them.

http://imageevent.com/pinkinsanitystudios/originalartworkofvrbayne

Muppy


----------



## chrissie

those are cray, i didn't know poser was still around.  might have to get myself a copy to play around with


----------



## Albion

Rough draft for the Penguin design award. The brief is to design a cover for Raymond Chandler's The Big Sleep. This is minus the text, as I'm not quite done with the text version.


----------



## MarshmallowKitten

Way too much talent up in here. The best I can manage is some fancy stick figures. I always wish I had artistic talent of some sort but it just never wanted to be part of my life. So I just sit around being jealous of the talent around me.  This is quite literally the best I can do! I think I drew it for someone at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Albion




----------



## Damien

MarshmallowKitten, That's legit. Better than I could do. :D


----------



## chrissie

marshmallowkitten, i can't draw from memory so my turkey day illustration would probably be incredibly similar but prob not as cute   your rendition is superhappyturkeyfuntime 

if people were posing at the table for me or if i was going off a photo, things would be more realistic.  guess my visual memory is somewhat disjointed.


----------



## herbavore

MarshmallowKitten said:


> Way too much talent up in here. The best I can manage is some fancy stick figures. I always wish I had artistic talent of some sort but it just never wanted to be part of my life. So I just sit around being jealous of the talent around me.  This is quite literally the best I can do! I think I drew it for someone at Thanksgiving.



I love you!  (and the picture)


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

MarshmallowKitten said:


>




I'm thinking you could make this a repeating pattern and turn it into the stripes of a festively tacky sweater.

...

On my end, I'm experimenting with acrylic paints on some older drawings before I start going scissorhands on my more beloved work.


----------



## Albion

Couple o new things

First here's the finished cover for The Big Sleep...Haven't submitted it for the competition yet, but it's pretty much done...Hoping it does well, I could do with some money 






Here's a drawing of Toad Hall, from The Wind In The Willows.





And here's Toad's hands...Used my own hand as reference. They're going to be holding onto a steering wheel, the white bits are where the wheel will go through them...Trying to sort of build up a composite image of Toad's view as he's driving, as seen through his aviator goggles.


----------



## Albion

Another bit of work for TWITW


----------



## nekointheclouds

Finally cranked out a new watercolor painting. I needed one more peice for my Graduate art show, I'm flying to Memphis tomorrow to turn my 6 peices in and help hang the show.


----------



## laugh

thats cool neko!


----------



## Volundr

Albion said:


> Another bit of work for TWITW



Love this!


----------



## pastelcircus

nekointheclouds said:


> Finally cranked out a new watercolor painting. I needed one more peice for my Graduate art show, I'm flying to Memphis tomorrow to turn my 6 peices in and help hang the show.


holy shit neko, this looks real.


----------



## alasdairm

i painted a picture:






alasdair


----------



## Albion

That's actually a pretty strong composition...Loving the horizontal/verticle emphasis.


----------



## coelophysis

nekointheclouds said:


> Finally cranked out a new watercolor painting. I needed one more peice for my Graduate art show, I'm flying to Memphis tomorrow to turn my 6 peices in and help hang the show.



I seriously thought that was a photo at first glance. Incredible.


How I spent last night;


----------



## Albion

Quick drawing I did earlier.

Fucked up her mouth a bit, so got really frustrated and went a bit crazy with it, ended up liking the outcome a lot. Shame about her mouth 8)


----------



## Albion

Delia Derbyshire






Adapted from this drawing:


----------



## pastelcircus

That's awesome.





super old





inspired by Tim Burton's queen of hearts


----------



## Noodle

>



nice


----------



## tripnotyzm

I haven't posted here in a while.. 
Let's see


----------



## MTM

Hi all. New to the forum, spork referred me to this thread and some great stuff in here. Here's something I made recently. It's done with pen and ink, took me 170 hours to complete and the size of the drawing itself is 60x90cm on a A1 piece of paper. 




Then this one here I call "the art of war"




This one I call "apathy"




This is a painting called "twisted"




This is called "ear"




This is called "female beauty"




"the art of war 2"




And this is just a very quick sketch called "lovemaking"


----------



## Albion

Those are all excellent MTM. You got some talent there.

Here's a new one from me:


----------



## Albion

Moar


----------



## coelophysis

"Drawer's Block".. and what followed..





















And now some fun with edited version of my drawings..


----------



## Albion

Some LP designs..


----------



## Pagey

Wow MTM, I'm extremely impressed. I really love those.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Laika said:


> "Drawer's Block".. and what followed..



these are spectacular. The first one especially  caught my eye - pulsating a lot


----------



## tripnotyzm

Yeah, that's bad-ass, Laika!


Ink Update:




More to come with that sketch.


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks a lot guys  And yeah that first one in the quotes seems to be everyones favorite of the batch.

trip- That's just brilliant, I absolutely love it. Belongs on a teeshirt. Ever think of trying Threadless.com? Would look cool with some subtle colors too. But black & white is equally as cool.


----------



## Pagey

I really love your style trip. And I agree with Laika, would look awesome on a tshirt 

Anyway this isn't really much compared to the rest of the stuff on this thread, but I finished this earlier -


----------



## bagochina

Jim!


----------



## Shrooms00087

MTM said:


> Hi all. New to the forum, spork referred me to this thread and some great stuff in here. Here's something I made recently. It's done with pen and ink, took me 170 hours to complete and the size of the drawing itself is 60x90cm on a A1 piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I call "apathy"



This is amazing. You have an awesome talent.


----------



## Albion

Couple of new things


----------



## Albion

Bump


----------



## Albion

And again...


----------



## thujone

love your stuff, Albion!  Did you ever study graphic design at a school or nething?


----------



## Albion

I've never done graphic design. Was a fine art student at school, but I now study illustration.


----------



## kytnism

i love the pete doherty/crows work youve done. its stunning.

....kytnism...


----------



## Albion

Thanks! Here's another Doherty.


----------



## stardust.hero

Albion said:


> And again...





Albion said:


> Thanks! Here's another Doherty.



These are fantastic. Didn't know you were quite the artist


----------



## Albion

Why thank you stardust.hero!


----------



## Albion

Third one:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Albion, I absolutely LOVE your work, my friend! Do you take requests?


----------



## laugh

His Name Is Frank said:


> Albion, I absolutely LOVE your work, my friend! Do you take requests?



+ 1 fucking excellent work! reminds me of ralph steadman a little!!


----------



## Albion

His Name Is Frank said:


> Albion, I absolutely LOVE your work, my friend! Do you take requests?



I wouldn't mind working for a bit of cash, if that's what you mean


----------



## Albion




----------



## Max Power

MTM said:


> Hi all. New to the forum, spork referred me to this thread and some great stuff in here. Here's something I made recently. It's done with pen and ink, took me 170 hours to complete and the size of the drawing itself is 60x90cm on a A1 piece of paper.



A lot of good work in here but this is some of my favorite. Nice work. 

also, justsomeguy needs to drop by here again.





I'm not sure if I posted this before, but a conversation last night prompted me to dig up some old stuff. It still peeves me I didn't get this feet on the floor . , .


----------



## Albion




----------



## Albion




----------



## alasdairm

your stuff is great, albion. i would love to see some pieces featuring a different subject.

alasdair


----------



## Albion

Haha! Well at the moment within the confines of the university project, it's all Pete Doherty, but I would like to try this style of portraiture with different subjects afterwards.

I've got my eye on Assad. I want to see him with those soulless eyes, and a body transfigured into abstraction...


----------



## Albion

Last one:


----------



## Just A Guy

*"Art Brut" / Self Portraits*

Please share your own illustrated expressions of yourself!

Here is my self-portrait, drawn May 2013.






*Art Brut / Outsider Art: The term outsider art was coined by art critic Roger Cardinal in 1972 as an English synonym for art brut (French: [aʁ bʁyt], "raw art" or "rough art"), a label created by French artist Jean Dubuffet to describe art created outside the boundaries of official culture; Dubuffet focused particularly on art by those on the outsides of the established art scene such as insane-asylum inmates and children.

While Dubuffet's term is quite specific, the English term "outsider art" is often applied more broadly, to include certain self-taught or naïve art makers who were never institutionalized. Typically, those labeled as outsider artists have little or no contact with the mainstream art world or art institutions. In many cases, their work is discovered only after their deaths. Often, outsider art illustrates extreme mental states, unconventional ideas, or elaborate fantasy worlds.

Outsider art has emerged as a successful art marketing category (an annual Outsider Art Fair has taken place in New York since 1993). The term is sometimes misapplied as a catch-all marketing label for art created by people outside the mainstream "art world," regardless of their circumstances or the content of their work.

___________________________

Dropped in Homeless Threads. Was looking for an appropriate place in Arts & Entertainment, but couldn't find one. Maybe somewhere in the Lounge? We've got Words, we need Pictures.


----------



## bronson

Merged to the larger *Share your artwork* thread.


----------



## spork

Max Power said:


> I'm not sure if I posted this before, but a conversation last night prompted me to dig up some old stuff. It still peeves me I didn't get this feet on the floor . , .



Loving this, Max!


----------



## spinchick




----------



## Max Power

spork said:


> Loving this, Max!



y-you too.


----------



## Albion

Some sketches of people I did yesterday.














And some collage.


----------



## Care

That first collage is sweet.


----------



## Albion

Couple of ink & pen things.


----------



## Albion




----------



## alasdairm

your work is fantastic, albion.

alasdair


----------



## Albion

Thanks ali.


----------



## kytnism

Albion said:


>



i love this. 

mao? the colors are perfect.

...kytnism...


----------



## Albion

Lenin :D


----------



## kytnism

the juxtaposition of the two images was reminiscent of a book cover i have with mao posing downward, although i failed to look harder at the black image. 

its beautiful albion. you should really sell some of your works, id certainly love to have your art in my home.

...kytnism...


----------



## Albion

I really ought to I know...Enough people have said they want to buy some.

I'll look into getting some prints set up 

In the meantime, more art!!


----------



## alasdairm

have you exhibited your work publicly (beyond the web)? it really is outstanding.

alasdair


----------



## Albion

Nothing outside of uni exhibitions.

I'm working with friends who organise events to get some of this displayed at both a pub and at the Students' Union bar...Small beginnings, but still something 8)


----------



## Albion

Had a stab on the wacom tablet


----------



## Albion

Some more


----------



## Albion




----------



## kytnism

requesting you do a john lennon piece, albion.

id love to see that 

...kytnism...


----------



## Albion

I did John a couple of times over the years.

Haven't got a good scan of them, but here's a couple of snaps:










I'm not opposed to the idea of revisiting Mr Lennon, though. That bottom image is 4 years old


----------



## kytnism

^ that is just amazing albion. you truly have a remarkable talent there.

my mother just passed by and said "oh wow, who _did_ that? i want it!" and i agreed. youve captured lennons very unique facial features beautifully 

...kytnism...


----------



## Max Power

Amazing work, Albion. Right on.


----------



## Albion

Some photomanipulation


*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion

Aaaand some more.


----------



## Albion

New 1's


----------



## Albion




----------



## Albion




----------



## Albion

Redone an earlier drawing for uni purposes:


----------



## Just A Guy

Really appreciated your creations tonight, Albion.

WMN MV


----------



## Max Power

Just A Guy said:


> Really appreciated your creations tonight, Albion.
> 
> WMN MV



Damn, I thought you were 'justsomeguy' and I was looking forward to an update from your work.


----------



## Albion

Ahahaha, me too...Man that (some) guy's work was amazing.

Thanks for the kind words, JAG.


----------



## Albion




----------



## Albion

As a set:


----------



## Just A Guy

^^^Very cool.


----------



## bronson

Albion said:


>



I enjoy a vast majority of the work you post in here, but this is particularly striking.  Captures a ton of emotion without feeling at all overdone.


----------



## headfuck123

Loving your work Albion, you said i another thread you study illustration? was thinking of that next year myself. Will upload some of my work soon, my mac crashed recently and trying to get all my old photos together again.


----------



## Thanatos

Here is a self portrait I painted back in highschool, I realize that my nose was painted incorrectly but it was my first ever painting. Feel free to critique my work.


----------



## herbavore

Albion, you continue to amaze me. I LOVE charcoal and I love the life in these portraits.

entheo--I don't think anything looks "incorrect" in that self portrait. You have a great expression and selfies usually tend to look very wooden and lifeless--especially in high school! Are you still painting?


----------



## Thanatos

I occasionally get a few lessons from a friend that is a graduate student at a world rebound art school, but to be honest I've never been artistically inclined. I'd love to be able to produce more work but I'm basically devoid of artist prowess or motivation.


----------



## Just A Guy

I love to draw, and yet I never pursued it, and without practice, I'm just not that good at it. But seeing this stuff makes me want to start doing it.


----------



## Albion

Entheo, that's a more interesting first painting than most people's twentieth painting , or 40th, 50th, probably still more interesting than some people's entire collection of painting cliches


----------



## Albion




----------



## kytnism

beatnik chic.

as always, lovely albion.

...kytnism...


----------



## Thanatos

Albion said:


> Entheo, that's a more interesting first painting than most people's twentieth painting , or 40th, 50th, probably still more interesting than some people's entire collection of painting cliches



Thank you sir, ive never been giving such a compliment for my art before! Maybe I should give painting a shot once my hand heals up, I've never given visual arts muh of a chance. Perhaps it's something I need in my life right now


----------



## Albion

^Everyone needs the visual arts in their lives.


----------



## Albion




----------



## Albion




----------



## herbavore

^ I would like to spend a whole day in a room full of Albion portraits and studies of people. Then I would get him to teach a class and I would be the first to sign up.


----------



## Albion

you herby


----------



## effingcustie

collage:






really nice sketches, albion!  when i was more into drawing i always wished i could do a looser more expressive style like that, but it just wasn't how i drew.


----------



## Albion

Cheers cheers!

Here's some more recent stuff:


----------



## alasdairm

nice. i love when i see you're the latest poster in this thread...

alasdair


----------



## Eveleivibe

Heyyyyy Albion. It's good to see you here. Your stuff is ace. Good on you  xxxx


----------



## What 23

Albion said:
			
		

>



The eyes have a "real" quality in this. The face without a face like a mask, and the realness behind. Well done.

Almost like I recognized the guy.

Looks a little like the guy who plays in the new Spiderman movies.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

^^1173 and 1192 are pretty sweet from the portraits.  Also the one under the one with the word Lenin is fairly striking.  I think standing in a room full of black and white slightly abstract style would make me a little weird until I slept.  The emotion is really good.

My fiancee gave me some acrylic colors and a medium density fiber (mdf?) gecko.  Well I painted it, and really like it.  I kind of went on a painting spree and in the last month have finished 7 figures, and am currently working on some wooden mushrooms.  It is relaxing, and the painting itself isn't even my favorite part I don't think.  Developing new colors (from the limited set I have) and techniques is really the most fun =).  There are some bad ass shades out there, but they tease me half the time by drying into something less nice.  I'll have to try to get some pics when I have more time.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Thanatos said:


> Here is a self portrait I painted back in highschool, I realize that my nose was painted incorrectly but it was my first ever painting. Feel free to critique my work.



This is good. And it's your first painting?
I know nothing much about art myself but I think that's really good for a first painting 
Evey xxxx


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## Solipsis

Wow you guys, looking at some amazing art here in this thread ppl 




Check my website www.zwonko.com for more (including absurdist cartoons in Dutch, other designer objects / furniture, electronic music production and some writing), but here is a taste:

_Left = Designer standing lamp ; Middle = Console table type thing ; Right = Wall lamp_ 












(meanwhile listen to some of my piano playing here: Goldberg Variation no 13)

I have more, like a dual monitor wall mount in similar style as the lamps, if you want to see.

_Some visual art:_


----------



## herbavore

Solopsis, I LOVE the lamps!  Also checked out your website--you are a man of many talents and interests.:D


----------



## Xorkoth

Okay this is going to be a big post, I apologize, I will NSFW these though so they don't scroll unless you want them to.

Okay, so, about two years ago I started painting with acrylics for fun.  I happened upon some techniques that are quite unique by accident as I was playing, and gradually I came to realize I should try to see where this can take me.  So, after I work my regular 50 hour a week job (that I work from home for), I go out to an outdoor arts and crafts market with 12 stalls, and I take up 4 or 5 of them and set up a gallery (hardly anyone sells things there in the evening but I do well).  And I sell my art.  I usually make about $100 a day now when I go out, on the weekends anyway.  I've sold a bunch of originals including some of these ones.  These are my images I produced with my camera that I use for prints.  I'm next in line to get into this for sale gallery in town that is really popular, really excited about that. 

They are abstract acrylic paintings, I use high-quality paint that is undiluted so it is very 3-dimensional and textured like oil paintings tend to be.  Here are some of them.

This is my favorite piece, it's called "Hope".  I painted it when I was really depressed and it helped give me hope.  It was when I first realized I should take this somewhere.

*NSFW*: 










This is another favorite, it's called "Dark Hill".  I painted this on the same day as "Hope"

*NSFW*: 










This is the third piece I painted on the same day, it was a productive day, I worked through a lot of emotions.  This was the last one, it's called "Blue Hole", to me it looks like you're in an underwater cave, but looking up at the sunlit surface.  

*NSFW*: 










This piece is the first major piece I did using a technique I had discovered that is my favorite one, I called it Dimensional Marbling.  It's a way to marble the paint together so the colors don't mix, they remain distinct and swirl into each other with so much tiny detail that you can hardly see it all with the naked eye.  This piece is actually 4 inches by 4 inches, so it's probably larger on your screen than it is in real life.  Underneath is a close-up of some of the detail.

*NSFW*: 














I use the marbling technique a lot in my work, though only in a couple I am posting here (for now).  This one is called "Down Below", and it's another of my favorites.  To me it represents addiction, but it was designed to bring to mind anything that can pull you under.  It uses the marbling technique for the tentacles.  Below the main photo is a closeup of some of the tentacles.

*NSFW*: 














This piece is called "Hurt", because to me it feels like the pain of love.

*NSFW*: 










This piece is called "Mobius".  The background is a style I do a lot, in fact I can do a 12 by 12 inch canvas in this sort of fade from one color to another, in about 15 to 20 minutes, I often paint them in front of potential customers, and occasionally have painted one for someone on the spot or they decided they wanted it when I was done.  This particular one has some extra detail in a layer over the background.

*NSFW*: 










This piece is called "Sunset Smear".  It's a technique I recently perfected but I had done by accident once, in the next piece below.

*NSFW*: 










This piece was a bit of an accident, and when I was done my wife said "It's like a self-portrait of your eye".  I agreed, it's the colors of my eyes (roughly).  It's titled "I-ris".

*NSFW*: 










I have a whole bunch more that are new that I haven't taken photos of yet.  Sometimes I paint 10 paintings a week and I also do these little 3 by 3 inch mini canvases with a color exploration with the marbling technique and I sell them for $10, I go through a lot of those.

I hope you like it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Albion said:


>



I LOVE this one!


----------



## Kittycat5

I like the skater on the particle accelerator collisions.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Y'know tattoo is art.  Can't we not show tattoo art in here or at least have a tattoo art thread?  
I know that a lot of people frown down at tattoos, but it really is art n if you think about it, not only have they got to contend with composing and re-composing their art, but also reassuring clients, and communicating with clients---especially those who are finding the who process, painful.  A regular artist, so to speak, simply creates their art in their own private space, or so I am lead to believe.   Anyway, moderators, will you please consider this and if you don't mind, drop me an Email (PM, as they call it here).  You will not believe the amount of addicts / recreational users who are tattoo artists.  And I have had MANY a tattoo done.  it is true art.  

Please, please try to consider it?

Kind Regards,

Evey 

PS:  I've seen Albyyys work here, n as far as I'm concerned, he's only a wee nipper, but by Gawd he should be proud of himself - all he's achieved in that short little life of his... His art is ace..... xxxx


----------



## bronson

See: The Tattoo Megathread


----------



## Eveleivibe

Thank you, Bronson.  I will certainly go there n subscribe. 

Thanks awfully, 

All the best,

Evey


----------



## modelskinny

Currently working on this guy. It's been a fun one.


----------



## thujone

Xorkoth said:


> This piece is called "Hurt", because to me it feels like the pain of love.
> 
> *NSFW*:



 now i hurt too


----------



## alasdairm

xorkoth, your work is beautiful. i particularly enjoy 'hope' and 'hurt'

alasdair


----------



## Albion

I am happy to say I made some art today. The first time I've done anything since february/march. Had a serious creative slump which has been temporarily alleviated for the purposes of my assessment deadline.


----------



## maxalfie

I very very rarely look in this sub forum and now I feel I have been missing out on some very interesting stuff.
@Albion I am very impressed with your artwork that I've been looking at here. You are obviously a very creative & talented bloke. Will be keeping my eye out now for more of your  work here.


----------



## coelophysis

Albion said:


> Had a serious creative slump which has been



Hey that happens to all of us.


It's refreshing & cool to see something in a different style from you.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Xorkoth, your work is excellent, of a consistently high standard (at least what you have posted here). Honestly man, I'd have any of that on my walls at home. Seriously impressed.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Wow! Just discovered this subforum. Check out some of my artwork.(From my profile on deviantart, if interested in following).


----------



## Albion

maxalfie said:


> I very very rarely look in this sub forum and now I feel I have been missing out on some very interesting stuff.
> @Albion I am very impressed with your artwork that I've been looking at here. You are obviously a very creative & talented bloke. Will be keeping my eye out now for more of your  work here.



Ah Cheers Max; it's great to see some EADDers popping in here. You guys don't know what you're missing 



Laika said:


> Hey that happens to all of us.
> 
> 
> It's refreshing & cool to see something in a different style from you.



Yeah I know...It's been really depressing having to deal with it though. I think something different is exactly what I need to progress, though.


Xorkoth, SHM is right, your work is lush.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

-*Charcoal*-


----------



## herbavore

Albion said:


> I am happy to say I made some art today. The first time I've done anything since february/march. Had a serious creative slump which has been temporarily alleviated for the purposes of my assessment deadline.



I love this second piece. Glad to hear that you are working.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

*-Charcoal 2-*


----------



## kytnism

Waffle Sock said:


> Wow! Just discovered this subforum. Check out some of my artwork.(From my profile on deviantart, if interested in following).



welcome to SO waffle. an awesome first contribution to the forum, id love to see more. :D



Bluesbreaker said:


> *-Charcoal 2-*



the facial expression you captured here is remarkable. love it bb. 

...kytnism...


----------



## Waffle Sock

I just found this; first pic I drew on mushrooms: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mind was warped, creativity enhanced. I drew a scenery within her lips of a winged man leading a group of followers to a campfire in a mountain valley. There are a lot of other abstract things within the portrait. (including another upside-down face). I will be creating more drug inspired art from now on.


----------



## Albion

That is so fucking cool.


----------



## Shrooms00087

This exact drawing came up in last nights dream:





Clearly your art speaks Solipsis


----------



## Waffle Sock

(Sorry for my shit camera.)


----------



## Papaverium

I thought I posted in here before, I guess not. Can't find it...
Anyway, here's a Psychedelic Cat Face I drew back in 2011.






*Upon first glance, it is a face*, but certain lines that make up the face, are *also* a 2-dimensional LSD molecular structure.
I've been contemplating getting it tattooed on me. Lol, no one would get the reference unless I drew it out for them ;P

http://i.imgur.com/yM4xbpP.jpg

^ NSFW option is being a dink so here's a link to the spoiler that shows the molecular pattern ^

_~Verri_


----------



## Papaverium

And while I'm here, I might as well post a couple other artworks... ^^

















that's all for now 

_~Verri_


----------



## herbavore

Wow, Verri, I love these.


----------



## Papaverium

Thank you so much :D
I haven't picked up a paintbrush in a while. Motivation is really hard when addiction gets in the way :/
I'm sure we all know how that feels.

I've been wanting to start a sketchbook called "A Drawing a Day Keeps Addiction Away".... and it would be self explanatory....
Anytime I get a bad craving to use, I should just pull out a pen instead of a needle. And draw my feelings.
Then as the years progress, I can see my emotions change, based on what is drawn on the paper. I'll be able to understand myself better and take control of what is currently controlling me, because I don't know what to do with overwhelming emotions, so I numb them away, when really I should be expressing them.

That's the hard part though. I feel like I need help getting started. A coach of some sort, lol.
I appreciate that you enjoy my art, it inspires me to create more things. Spend my time and money doing that instead of harming my body with an unhealthy relief from reality with nothing to show in the end. 
It will happen.
Baby steps. 
I'd love to sell my art if I get confident enough, and learn to professionally sew one day.

Anyway, sorry for the TL;DR.
This just really made me think.....

_Cheers!
~Verri_


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## coelophysis

Are they from Nibiru?


----------



## Waffle Sock

yes.. they appear once  the substance of the Colorado River Toad is smoked


----------



## coelophysis

I've only dabbled in n,n-DMT. I had always read 5-MeO-DMT didn't provide as many visuals, and more of a void experience. But I'll take your word for it. It's definitely similar to something I've seen on DMT for sure.


----------



## modelskinny

finaaaaally finished this piece.


----------



## Albion

Jackson Pollock has nothing on you.


----------



## modelskinny

Albion said:


> Jackson Pollock has nothing on you.



 Thanks.

It was inspired by a dear friend of mine. Obviously I love peacocks (I have one tattooed on my arm), so that was the main focus.

“For man, as for flower and beast and bird, the supreme triumph is to be most vividly, most perfectly alive.”


----------



## effingcustie

some very cool stuff in this thread lately 

just going to shamelessly self promote and post a couple of my collages that i've probably already shared... but now you can buy them as prints at my etsy store.  im broke so buy them %)


----------



## tripnotyzm

Please check out my new artist page 
www.facebook.com/Amneizure 

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## keeping




----------



## Just A Guy

keeping said:


>



This is "minimalist," no?


----------



## Smoky

Waffle Sock said:


>



Dope ^


----------



## wezface

This is my latest drawing.  Pen and ink, stipple






Professional print scan:







Can I just say prints are available
I will upload more work
buy my art plz I'm broke


----------



## tribal girl

A fanzine I'm currently working on


----------



## Smoky

A photograph I took in Pacifica


----------



## Mysterie

^ beautiful


----------



## Erikmen

Smoky said:


> A photograph I took in Pacifica



Great photography! By the way, loved your new "older" avatar. It suits you in a very good way


----------



## wezface

Smoky, that's a fantastic shot


----------



## Smoky

Hey hey, Ty Wez. 
Surreal pen and ink drawings, you have a distinctive style in your work.


----------



## wezface

Thanks   I'll get some more uploaded this week.


----------



## coelophysis

wezface said:


>



I totally dig this. Do you have an extra large scanner?
And is the shading part a bunch of dots?


*NSFW*: 










notsafed for size..


----------



## scubagirl200

couldn't sleep = festival dreaming self-portrait 
first attempt at one ?


----------



## -=SS=-

Made this in photoshop the other day. It's a remake of an image I saw on a philosophy website.. to do with 'The Absolute'.


----------



## scubagirl200

another selfie


----------



## coelophysis

Laika said:


> I totally dig this. Do you have an extra large scanner?
> And is the shading part a bunch of dots?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notsafed for size..




I burned this one yesterday. Felt good.


----------



## ed.ston

Silly question: is this all about drawings or artwork means any form of art? I'm thinking music specifically.


----------



## Waffle Sock

ed.ston said:


> Silly question: is this all about drawings or artwork means any form of art? I'm thinking music specifically.


Visual art. There's a separate music appreciation thread. 
------------------
This is from a couple years ago before i developed my current style:


----------



## Smoky

You have a style Waffle ^
Beautiful


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

This is from a few years ago. Just later I saw that her right arm is totally way off. I haven't painted anything in years.


----------



## Junction

There's some really good stuff on here!  Here is my photographic contribution.  I like to draw as well, maybe I'll post some of those if you guys want to see.


----------



## Smoky

dope ^


----------



## wezface

Laika said:


> I totally dig this. Do you have an extra large scanner?
> And is the shading part a bunch of dots?
> 
> 
> notsafed for size..



I had it scanned in professionally at a shop to make prints.  And yeah it's pointillism/stippling

Here's a couple more


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Just A Guy

That is some really neat stuff.


----------



## wezface

love your style, soundsystem


----------



## soundsystem00

Thx wez not so bad yourself


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## soundsystem00

I like the pumpkin guy. That's sick.


----------



## nekointheclouds

couple of recent drawings.


----------



## Smoky

Great drawings… ^
I enjoy the gal with the umbrella.


----------



## pill_billy




----------



## pill_billy

Smoky said:


> Great drawings… ^
> I enjoy the gal with the umbrella.



yea kinda rip off of banksy thoo.... still a good drawing, just sayin banksy did it (mabe in ne orleans not 100% sure but 100% he did it) lol


----------



## nekointheclouds

The imagery certainly wasnt invented by bansky. Its an image that has been represented by many artists, bansky had his version and hes a very popular artist right now. But trust me, hes not the first, lol.

I dont claim to be the original thinker of that imagery, its just how I was feeling that day.

Heres two sculpture versions:


----------



## pill_billy

^ point made.... i was just sayin your drawing is the exzact same as his... but i do get where your comming from, theres been a few times i thought i came up with the sweetest idea only to find out someone else had already done it.... but you still have a very nice drawing


----------



## nekointheclouds

pill_billy said:


> ^ point made.... i was just sayin your drawing is the exzact same as his... but i do get where your comming from, theres been a few times i thought i came up with the sweetest idea only to find out someone else had already done it.... but you still have a very nice drawing



The only things ours have in common is they contain a female. I really wanst even thinking of banksy when I drew it, it was more of a self portrait. Otherwise they are differnt angles, differnt styles and the to girls are differnt ages. Also diff viewpoints. 

Also a good artist should experiment and create and practice as much as possible, just because a drawing "idea" has been done does not mean you can never do that idea, arists should share ideas and shouldnt be afraid to put their spin on a concept. Artists do it all the time, its how you explore your style and develop as an artist. I'm not saying you should literally rip off an artist, unless you doing it to practice, not to claim it as your own. All artists are theives and liars, dont let us tell you any differnt. =^.^=


----------



## nekointheclouds

The process of sexy art!

The lovely wezface:















SP:


----------



## pill_billy

^ yea... ive always heard good artist copy, great artist steal lol (dali i think)


----------



## daily_ungrind

nekointheclouds said:


> The process of sexy art!
> 
> The lovely wezface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SP:



Love that one of wezface  and the color you chose for her skirt  I remember I really like her photo in that skirt too!


----------



## daily_ungrind

Here's a couple of my things, this time photography, I'll send some digital art/designs later.


----------



## nekointheclouds

daily_ungrind said:


>



really like this one.


----------



## daily_ungrind

Thank you, glad you like it. One of those photos that really captured my long-term mood.


----------



## wezface

Beautiful work, lady


----------



## coelophysis

List the animals you see.


----------



## adrenalinerushes

you guys make some awesome stuff.


----------



## Smoky

Ohhh, I love that kitty cat image


----------



## adrenalinerushes

thank you! kitty died so that was a tribute i did to help get through it...


----------



## adrenalinerushes

Albion said:


>




dig this!! you should do a bigger more intense one. but yea this is great.

so much talent here. wow.


----------



## Smoky

Smoky said:


> Ohhh, I love that kitty cat image



I'm very sorry for your loss, I understand I lost my favorite kitty 10 years ago.. I made a plaque in memory of her… It helped.


----------



## adrenalinerushes

Smoky said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, I understand I lost my favorite kitty 10 years ago.. I made a plaque in memory of her… It helped.



thank you smoky. same here, i am sorry for your loss, losing a pet is really really awful


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

adrenalinerushes said:


> dig this!! you should do a bigger more intense one. but yea this is great.
> 
> so much talent here. wow.



Glad I clicked this thread. That one is hilarious! Makes me want to make one lol


----------



## Erikmen

adrenalinerushes said:


> thank you smoky. same here, i am sorry for your loss, losing a pet is really really awful



It´s like loosing a person, a genuine part of yourself. I´m sorry


----------



## Journyman16

-=SS=- said:


> Made this in photoshop the other day. It's a remake of an image I saw on a philosophy website.. to do with 'The Absolute'.


Neat - looks like it's growing at you until you look away or refocus. Nice work.


----------



## Smoky

Laika said:


> List the animals you see.



Is this yours Laika? It's great! I see 6. I like the tiny little bird peeking out on the left


----------



## coelophysis

It is mine Smoky 

And it's a Flamingo you see there


----------



## Smoky

Ahh, Hello little flamingo.


----------



## coelophysis

Do you see the toucan?


----------



## Smoky

I do I do see him, on the left enveloping the others… with beak pointing to the left. I see a crab claw on the right too!


----------



## Smoky

I'll post some drawings soon, here is foto


----------



## CfZrx

nekointheclouds said:


> The process of sexy art!
> 
> The lovely wezface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SP:


Damn!  So good!!


----------



## Smoky

Those are very good! ^ Wow!


----------



## Just A Guy

Agreed!


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs




----------



## Smoky

beautiful! ^


----------



## Smoky

foto of Sf over the bridge


----------



## coelophysis

Incred.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Holy crap!


----------



## Smoky

Thanks! It was a beautiful day


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Smoky said:


> Thanks! It was a beautiful day



Was that shot with a DSLR/tripod or some combination of the stuff? Is there some UV/haze filter on the lens? I didn't even know the Bay could look like that, but I'm not from there or really even seen it in person, but that is quite the shot for sure! I can't tell any haze at that resolution whatsoever from even the smoky city in the background.

I hear they're gonna put suicide nets up on the bridge, and some say they'll ruin the view. Well, with shots like this who cares? It's so amazing, makes the giant bridge seem small, and really yourself in turn. I'm gobstopped how cloudy and foggy it can be down below and pristine blue fading into the far away distance. I haven't spent much time in mountains/hills (I really want to and will have the ability to go into nature reserves more often, soon) but I never thought such things were possible, especially in such locations at sea level!


----------



## Smoky

Hi, Thank you so much.
Yes, it's an old D80 DSLR with a UV filter. I added a touch of blue so the orange of the bridge would stand out. I only got that shot as I was way up in the Marin Headlands on a cliff, so it appears as if I'm in the sky or something, lol. The bridge look minuscule from up there, as does the city. 
I love just hiking around in nature, wish I could do it more often… Please take some pics when you do - I love the one above of the sunset through the tree with the cloud and dark foreground. It has a genuine feel to it, brings me back to my youth for some reason.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

20D 18mm (kit lens) levels adjusted slightly.


----------



## kaya_9

Some based on mandalas...






















Henna^ Have some others-will post later..and some jewelry


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

kaya_9 said:


> Some based on mandalas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henna^ Have some others-will post later..and some jewelry



Whats it made of? How dd you shape it? looks cool!


----------



## nekointheclouds

A little something i have been working on in my sketchbook. I kinda want to do a series of women whos hair turns into clouds like this.


----------



## flyhighk

^Amazing !


----------



## JoeTheStoner

awesome work, neko.


----------



## herbavore

nekointheclouds said:


> A little something i have been working on in my sketchbook. I kinda want to do a series of women whos hair turns into clouds like this.



My favorite part is how the water looks around her body--especially the black scribbly patterns and the way you can see a bit of her arm. And I love the clouds. I find them difficult.


----------



## Mysterie

this page guyyys  

inspiring me rite now


----------



## Just A Guy

Very cool, Neko! Love it! Watercolors & ink?


----------



## nekointheclouds

herbavore said:


> My favorite part is how the water looks around her body--especially the black scribbly patterns and the way you can see a bit of her arm. And I love the clouds. I find them difficult.



Thanks Herby! Yeah I was using those loose light lines to try and hint at her form under the water and then realized that the pen i was using for that part as my only pen that isnt water proof. I usually only use water proof pens so that i can combine them with water mediums and not have to worry about bleeding! But this is a good example of how as an artist you have to be able to turn a mistake into something that adds to the work, AKA a HAPPY ACCIDENT! Thats why i stopped doing to lining and went ahead and did the painting for the water because I wanted to have a beter chance of controling the bleeding in a way that adds to the look of the water.



Just A Guy said:


> Very cool, Neko! Love it! Watercolors & ink?



Yes! Water color and pens to be specific! It is one of my favorite combos for illustrations!


----------



## Droppersneck

I like your art neko. i admit I heard that lyric "clouds in your coffee clouds in your coffee" and I thought of that pic


----------



## tripnotyzm

This week my art has strangely started to sell.. more than ever before anyway.
Its definitely driving me to create and move more artworks  My partner has also been frequently selling her artwork over the last 2 - 3 weeks.
If all goes to plan in the future, we will be pushing to involve ourselves in market stalls at festivals and stuff like this, selling our art together.. 
We'll see what happens. 
Last night i sold a painting for $280. So unexpected


----------



## nekointheclouds

Self portrait update.


----------



## ecate89

nekointheclouds said:


> A little something i have been working on in my sketchbook. I kinda want to do a series of women whos hair turns into clouds like this.


I'm looking forward to see your next works, I really like this one!


----------



## ecate89

nekointheclouds said:


> Self portrait update.


I like this too! There's plenty of artists in this forum


----------



## socko

nekointheclouds said:


> Self portrait update.
> 
> *NSFW*:


Many on here have some real talent. Neko: how long have you been drawing?  Are you a professional?  How many hours a day do you practice?  I have some formal training and have worked on it for several years, but  sadly, I still suck... Same goes for my photography skills.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Yes I am a professional artist now, I work full time as an Artist Prep is Disney World and been freelance graphic designing as well for years and I have sold numerous watercolors and drawings. But to be honest i'v been drawing since before I can remember, long since before I could wright and while learning to write, spell and even read were sorta a struggle for me as a kid(I'm dyslexic and dysgraphic so my spelling and handwriting both suck) I draw all the time growing up just for fun and to escape since I was very introverted as a kid. 

I ended up going to an art collage after high school and now have a bachlors in fine art and masters in art education. And although I dont draw every day I do always do something art related every day as its a big part of my job, as an artist prep at disney I maintain all the figures and other artistic elements in the rides and around the parks. We mostly focus on the main figures though in the rides. I end up using alot of diff art skills because of it. A lot of painting and color matching, scultural stuff, furing figurings and sewing. Its a lot of fun though.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh here is an update on that peice from the last page. This is kinda a dark shot.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I tribute ink painting I did for Paris using an technique where you paint an image onto your watercolor paper with clean water and then drop straight ink into the water you just painted. I also made a video of me doing the second part of the ink dropping.


----------



## Mysterie

paris is crying :/

so rad neko


----------



## Just A Guy

That is really awesome!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thanks guys!


----------



## polymath

I'm a physicist by profession but I also produce abstract digital art that has various mathematical shapes and complex special effects in it. I'm also practicing making videos and I might even try to sell my products on videohive.net. Some people seem to be selling downloadable digital art on Etsy, but I'm not sure how much money you can make with that kind of a business.

I need a lot of software to produce my works, mainly Photoshop and Illustrator but also Wolfram Mathematica and Adobe After Effects.

Here's an abstract work that resulted from playing with parametric curves in Mathematica.


----------



## Seyer

In the recent months I've been getting into photography and photo editing. With the arrival of a new record that I was looking forward to for months, I decided to do this. After editing hundreds of photos, I've realized that my style is very vibrant, some would say over-saturated.


----------



## Papaverium

I rarely draw faces so I thought I'd give it a shot using graphite. I also rarely use graphite, lol. She kinda resembles me, except she has an eyebrow piercing instead of a lip piercing.







And then this one, I was gonna fill in the background but got lazy.


----------



## Znegative

I put these on my blog too, but here's some artwork-been a while...







Sick of Nature Valley Bars-Give Me death





Self Portrait- Post Homeless Haircutt

It'd be cool if there was a whole forum for visual artists, we got one for writing and music :/​


----------



## sigmond

Znegative- Nice work! Do you do any paintings on canvas?


----------



## socko

What media did you use?  You look kind of familiar too.  Are you the guy who was working on a mfa degree at ucdavis a while ago?


----------



## Znegative

@Sigmond- no, I only recently started really to use color (I'm red green color blind) but I started fucking around with paint markers and found that if I limit my pallet I can knock out some cool shit, I regret the passive aggressive decision to tell my ex to "keep my sketchbook" because it contained the largest volume of colored work I have ever done, I have some saved as pics I'll try and get on here. And thanks for the appreciation.

@socko-it's a ballpoint pen on cardboard, I really like using toned surfaces, and no, I'm not a college kid, I've only recently gotten off the street, if you were in Oakland CA recently you might have seen me panhandling, my signs were very 'over the top' to say the least, I wish I still had some of those to share.


----------



## socko

""I like it. It looks like it should be hanging on somebody's wall. I just started painting/sketching as a hobby but  even with good color vision,  it never works out. Ironically, people have offered to buy my unfinished paintings if I sit on the street here and paint because I look remarkably like Van Gogh since I grew out a beard, lost weight from heroin, and dress like him.


----------



## Papaverium

Another I completed.  Acrylics on canvas


----------



## sigmond

wow I just noticed the piece from neko-exceptional detail, the face seems to have masculine features (not that there is anything wrong with that), splendid use of color, lovely hair and dem are sum nice tits!

I think I have 3 cans of paint (black, white, green) maybe I'll try to come up with something...

great thread!


----------



## SKL

Znegative said:


> It'd be cool if there was a whole forum for visual artists, we got one for writing and music :/



*... and we're actually in the midst of discussing how we can make SO more accommodating to visual art and how to have it here not just because this is a "catch all" forum. Changes are coming, I will say only that for now *


----------



## Znegative

^fuck yeah-if you need help in any way, let me know I got a lot of time on my hands 



Laika said:


> List the animals you see.



I really do like this Laika.

from a sketch book destroyed by caltrans





here's some comic shit I did a while back that I think is funny.















here it comes....


----------



## socko

I like that comic.  You got multiple vanishing points and perspectives perfect.  Im working on a 'crudzine' style comic myself.  Its called Cockroach Boy World War IV.  I'll post if i can ever make it presentable.


----------



## sigmond

So, the magnificent art in this thread inspired me to create a painting of my own. I just finished my first piece, which I understand is not as impressive as the work others have posted however I am still quite proud of my accomplishment. There was even a point, a short duration, when I entered into the Zen Csikszentmihalyi 'flow state'. I think I would have been able to create something better if I had more materials available. All I had was two colors, an old worn out toothbrush, and a year old pizza box.

Anyway as soon as the paint dries I will take a photo and upload it here. sorry to keep you waiting.

Here it is, what do you guys think?


----------



## sigmond

-=SS=- said:


> Made this in photoshop the other day. It's a remake of an image I saw on a philosophy website.. to do with 'The Absolute'.



cool stuff- could be an abyss or a pupil dilating.


----------



## thujone

Papaverium said:


> Another I completed.  Acrylics on canvas



damn that looks good

@*Sigmond* moss bear?

i've been dabbling a bit in voxel art, it's like 8-bit but 3D


----------



## sigmond

thujone said:
			
		

> @*Sigmond *moss bear?



It started off as a picture of my cat not quite sure what it ended up as. One thing I noticed, if you move your head so it is horizontal with the left shoulder the painting will look entirely different. If you do not feel like moving your head you can always turn your comp 90° to the right.

after a lil gimpn'....


*NSFW*:


----------



## Znegative

I've been working on this piece for the last few days, saved it from disaster, theres a fine line between cool cross hatching and just over-doing it. It's also the first time I've worked with colored pencils in a while, but over all I'm pretty pleased with it, it's an illustration of the norse myth of Sigfried and the dragon Fafnir, who'm Sigfried cuts the heart out of and eats.


----------



## SKL

on the cool side of the line, I think, I do like the coloring/crosshatching  
posing and the contrast to the background too


----------



## thujone

damn that's awesome!


----------



## Znegative

I'm putting this on my blog part two, but I need help with this, hit a dead end, having trouble pushing things into the background and front ground, atmospheric perspective is right in some areas and in other parts its fucked.


----------



## socko

I'm not sure what you're asking. Are you looking for a way to make the figures in front look more like they are in the front and "pop-out?"


----------



## Znegative

yes, exactly, atmospheric perspective, objects in the background should be hazier, obviously, foreground sharper contrast, but sometimes, knowing all this things still look wrong, why? I need a 'second opinion'


----------



## socko

I can't really say.  But it looks like the foreground us taking up 95% of the picture.  Maybe increase the amount of background so the figure takes up no more than two thirds.  Then the distance cues might work.


----------



## Erikmen

Or maybe the foreground is already the grand illustration of the picture. It could take all the space IMO there's not  med gp background that is not evident in the picture already. Unless you want to work more with the 'wofl'. 
It's a great picture. Congrats for your work!!


----------



## Erikmen

Or maybe the foreground is already the grand illustration of the picture considering the wolf and everything else.
 It could take all the space IMO as the picture itself already shows the proportions. 
From what I see the background proportions is more like what you'd like to frame or make it more like you want. 
In my opinion this is already a great picture. Unless you want to work more with the 'wolf' but I don't think that's the case. 
It's a great picture. Congrats for your work!!


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## coelophysis

Znegative said:


> I really do like this Laika.


And that really means a lot coming from someone of your caliber, thank you!



Here's a piece I drew by hand and then used a little bit of computer editing to make into more of a mandala and then I blew it up  into a poster.. It was originally to be given away but that fell out for some reason and now it sits on the wall of my art studio..






I find it fun to look at.


Here's the original, which some say is cooler than the edited version:


*NSFW*: 










Pretty sure I've posted that in the past, and maybe even the edit, just never a photo of it as a poster.


----------



## tantric

this is my mural, from my living room. it's derived from a bit in a mayan codex, but i changed it some. hummingbirds represent self-sacrifice, and for the maya, that meant blood. i changed the other figure to a vampire bat - one of the few truly (reciprocal) altruistic species in nature. thus it's about sacrifice and altruism, if you're a maya savvy ecologist. an art dealer said, 'i love how it shows the tension between the asian and african american communities'.  it's titled 'there goes my rent deposit'.


----------



## Enlight Spurrett

Some of my musical stuff. All natural sounds from me (vocals/throat singing, didgeridoo, tin whistles, hand percussion etc) which has been slightly digitally altered by changing speed and key. Basically a week or two's worth of adlibbed musical happenings. Hope folk like it!

https://m.soundcloud.com/jen-spurrett


----------



## musicinmyveins

Laika said:


> And that really means a lot coming from someone of your caliber, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a piece I drew by hand and then used a little bit of computer editing to make into more of a mandala and then I blew it up  into a poster.. It was originally to be given away but that fell out for some reason and now it sits on the wall of my art studio..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it fun to look at.
> 
> 
> Here's the original, which some say is cooler than the edited version:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I've posted that in the past, and maybe even the edit, just never a photo of it as a poster.




Frame it! It needs a frame. All paintings do. And it will look cool and professional


----------



## sigmond

dig it tantric and interesting choice for a title. how is the blog going? i noticed your other thread about a grammar-nazi; _imo _i wouldn't change anything, who knows if it would end up interfering with your thought process which would be a terrible loss to anyone who enjoys your writing;like me. you're one of a kind tantric!


----------



## crzydiamond

Znegative said:


> I'm putting this on my blog part two, but I need help with this, hit a dead end, having trouble pushing things into the background and front ground, atmospheric perspective is right in some areas and in other parts its fucked.



The only suggestion I have is in the upper right area, with all the red and the head of the dragon... I think the head needs to pop more and the body to recede. When I look at first glance it's all together like 2D. After I look for awhile my brain separates it, but I'd venture a guess that part is what's subconsciously annoying you. Cover up part of the picture so it's in four quadrants and look one quadrant at a time... And it's the upper right quadrant to me that doesn't pop ...

Good work though. I understand -- I did a pencil portrait of my son when he was 3. And it annoyed me as it looked off. Finally I ended up moving the eyes about 1/8" and it was perfect. Annoying to redo ( which is why I prefer paint--slap on another coat versus erase and redraw...) 

The one before it-- the one from Norse mythology-- the fighter looks almost like shades of a self portrait ? He favors you in the self portrait you did...


----------



## Noodle

I'm agreed on the frame for that piece Laika.


Go spend some cash.  That deserves a 200/300 dollar USD frame up.


----------



## coelophysis

Nah sis* it cost me like 12 bucks to blow up lamely.. I'll frame it for another 10-20usd but aint no one gonna pay 300 hunnert for it.


----------



## Noodle

That piece would really have a lot more presence, and power if it were properly framed.

Trust me.


----------



## polymath

Not really "fine art", but some things I made anyway...


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## MajorBong

Did this myself at home. It's meant more to be an "arm" tattoo, rather than a tattoo of something else on my arm.


----------



## sigmond

Thank you for sharing MajorBong! I dig it, i would think it might be tempting to continue upwards towards the shoulder area.


----------



## MajorBong

It definitely is tempting, but at the same time I like how on only the forearm it accents the wrist area. I was thinking about having it just closer to my wrists and ankles, which would looker cooler in one way than having it all the way up the arm because they're like action points on the body. I wanna do a similar pattern around my ankles with less colors.

I would probably need someone else to do it too. It's really hard to get at the back of the arm using a tattoo machine.


----------



## polymath

Playing with Adobe Illustrator and Inkscape...


----------



## Albion

Hey guys, haven't dropped by in a while. Thought I would share some stuff I've been working on the past year.


----------



## herbavore

Your artwork is so energetic and free. I hope you'll post a lot more for us. I've missed seeing it.


----------



## koneko

Albion said:


> Hey guys, haven't dropped by in a while. Thought I would share some stuff I've been working on the past year.
> 
> *NSFW*:



*NSFW*: 







Fantastic Albion, you are so talented


----------



## Shambles

Guess who got linkied in Gibz 

Great stuff, Albion. Really liking the black and white (charcoal?) ones in particular


----------



## JoeTheStoner

amazeballs, albion!!!!!


----------



## Smoky

Yes, thank you for sharing. Much talent indeed...


----------



## Melancholy Hill

This is some of my graphic design/digital imaging that I told "Smoky" I would share:






This was a "Jerry Uelsmann" inspired image I created. He was a pretty famous photographer known for his surreal work. I photographed the tree that you see, and face that you see in it is me as well as the sillouette walking away.







This was a "self-portrait" that I created. The leaves that you see in this image were photgraphed by me. I then had a couple pictures of me taken in a professional studio, put them in Photoshop as well as my leaf and let my creativity take over.

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## herbavore

Really beautiful images, Melancholy Hill. Love them both.


----------



## Melancholy Hill

Thanks!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Kittycat5

Im not really an artist but made this fooling around one night and actually think its ok.


----------



## Melancholy Hill

Here are a few more that I created:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...0_10153615580919992_6547820567090026925_n.jpg
Business card I made about a yeat ago.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...5_10153286745944992_5786432309740346225_n.jpg
"Look into your Future" composition.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...6_10153151583439992_2490742819844683110_n.jpg
Flyer I made years go when I first started out.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...2_10153135805699992_2307713890251332908_n.jpg
This was the first composition I attempted a few years ago. Not too fond of it but I guess it's not too bad for my first digital image.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...6_10153340249984992_2483965766803322711_n.jpg
This was a page in children's illustration book I designed. No Photoshop used. Strictly Adobe Illustrator.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...7_10153742184049992_8581422558975959920_n.jpg
(FRONT)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...75_10153742184144992_759437309215011894_n.jpg
(BACK)

This was an actual client I had who needed a take out menu for their customers to bring home. I designed them in the form of a glossy tri-fold brochure and printed over a hundred copies for them.


----------



## Melancholy Hill

I don't know why they posted them all as links, but if you have to check them out that was be awesome.


----------



## Albion

Hello!

An update on recent work for you to enjoy!

I drew Wiley





And I drew Leonard





Neil Young too. (Neil Old)





I also drew myself





Been playing around with some pens




















And made a project getting friends into a studio to draw them

























Cheers


----------



## herbavore

Albion.  My 'loosen up' muse.


----------



## Albion

Herbavore  The only reason I still post on bluelight


----------



## sevenyearautopsy

I thought I'd share some of my recent work with you. Not the best photos but anyway. Hope you enjoy





A4 size, white pen on black paper. 





Did the sketch on a plane back from Berlin a couple of weeks ago.





Spontaneus line drawing under the influence of LSD





Colored pencils on a small piece of paper. After listening to lecture about Jungs archetype and alchemical process





Gift for a friend


----------



## Sadie

Those are fantastic man,  can't wait to see more!


----------



## herbavore

I love the white ink on black paper. Have you ever tried scratchboard?


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Liu Shao Qian, a friend from China.


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Aungwara Naratram, A friend from Thailand.


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Vahid Azadi, A friend from Iran.


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Elaine, A friend from China.


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Sahar, A friend from Iran.


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Sasina Kagkhuntod, A friend from Thailand.


----------



## TumajNuri

Another portrait of Sasina Kagkhuntod, A friend from Thailand.


----------



## TumajNuri

XanaX pills, Onyx cigarettes, A tea made from Datura seeds and PsyTrance music... motivated me to draw this fictional Taoist/Chinese angel.


----------



## TumajNuri

Portrait of Fateme, A friend from Iran.


----------



## Albion

My homage to Stuffmonger


----------



## Tripotix

Thanks for the responses! I think anxiety and mental illness is simply a product of the madness of this reality that has been created to control us through education or as I call it, brain conditioning.. when you do not conform to this conditioning you are made to look crazy/strange. I think the people at very top have mastered the art of psychology and there for have created a recipe for hypnosis to make us believe that success is having the best jobs which really just means we compete to make more money that in turn makes them more in control as they take a portion of it for themselves. The world is like one big human factory.. True success is mastering your mind and your body and being the change you want to see in the world.. being free.. not letting them control you! Money is just part of a scheme to control us.. I am starting to see things more clearly.. those cheeky mind controlling bastards!  Really happy you like the drawing. Got some more for you to see >>


----------



## Tranced

Tripotix said:


> Thanks for the responses! I think anxiety and mental illness is simply a product of the madness of this reality that has been created to control us through education or as I call it, brain conditioning.. when you do not conform to this conditioning you are made to look crazy/strange. I think the people at very top have mastered the art of psychology and there for have created a recipe for hypnosis to make us believe that success is having the best jobs which really just means we compete to make more money that in turn makes them more in control as they take a portion of it for themselves. The world is like one big human factory.. True success is mastering your mind and your body and being the change you want to see in the world.. being free.. not letting them control you! Money is just part of a scheme to control us.. I am starting to see things more clearly.. those cheeky mind controlling bastards!  Really happy you like the drawing. Got some more for you to see >>



This is so fucking cool. Any more?


----------



## Swerlz

15 years ago I made this during my Cradle of Filth days.. I was still in high school playing with photoshop


----------



## JahSEEuS

@tripotix - those are amazing

@swerlz - meh   - -- - JK, I like it.  Never got into cradle of filth though - could be a mid 90's album cover


----------



## Swerlz

JahSEEuS said:


> @tripotix - those are amazing
> 
> @swerlz - meh   - -- - JK, I like it.  Never got into cradle of filth though - could be a mid 90's album cover



lol thanks.. I was really into black metal and cradle back in my mid teens.. I just found my old deviant art age and it's got a bunch of cradle pics I fucked around with in photoshop


----------



## Tripotix

Thanks! Here is a few more >> 

Damnation: 

Bound to his own home.. The boy begun to lose himself to the darkness that held him there.






Tainted:

A great Plague consumes this Mysterious and forbidden land.. And to make matters worse, hundreds of lunatics escaped from the asylum of lost dreamers mere hours ago! Keep your flash light handy, for this night will be darker than ever..






FILTH™
High above The Strange smells of The enormous city below, lies the filth Factory.. A place Full of mysterious workers who create all kinds of Chemicals that leave Rivers of wastes that run down into the ever thickening stench of the city.. only one junkie has tested the creations of this unusual place.. And others who tried sneaking in were seen too by an enormous beast in the basement.. This lonely junkie discovered More than he ever could have dreamed of.. And so he begun to explore this crazy new world of his own discovery..








Temple of stars:






Inner visions:

Take a look inside..






The witch's cauldron:

Beware the wicked witch!






Brain Bomb:

Tick.. Tock.. Tick.. Tock..






Fun and Games:


----------



## Swerlz

wow those are super cool


----------



## Tripotix

Thanks!!


----------



## Swerlz

My best friend use to draw stuff like that when we'd be all messed up on LSD and Mescaline


----------



## Tripotix

Awesome, he still drawing??


----------



## Swerlz

SHE is an art teacher now lol


----------



## Tripotix

Good for her


----------



## herbavore

Tripotix said:


> Thanks! Here is a few more >>
> 
> Damnation:
> 
> Bound to his own home.. The boy begun to lose himself to the darkness that held him there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tainted:
> 
> A great Plague consumes this Mysterious and forbidden land.. And to make matters worse, hundreds of lunatics escaped from the asylum of lost dreamers mere hours ago! Keep your flash light handy, for this night will be darker than ever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FILTH™
> High above The Strange smells of The enormous city below, lies the filth Factory.. A place Full of mysterious workers who create all kinds of Chemicals that leave Rivers of wastes that run down into the ever thickening stench of the city.. only one junkie has tested the creations of this unusual place.. And others who tried sneaking in were seen too by an enormous beast in the basement.. This lonely junkie discovered More than he ever could have dreamed of.. And so he begun to explore this crazy new world of his own discovery..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple of stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inner visions:
> 
> Take a look inside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witch's cauldron:
> 
> Beware the wicked witch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain Bomb:
> 
> Tick.. Tock.. Tick.. Tock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and Games:



These are so great. Are any of the white on black looking ones done on scratchboard? How long would you say you spend on one of those?


----------



## Swerlz

Another pic from my PS days... Running on no sleep, I made this 12 years ago


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Albion said:


> My homage to Stuffmonger



I really dig this.


----------



## Tripotix

herbavore said:


> These are so great. Are any of the white on black looking ones done on scratchboard? How long would you say you spend on one of those?



Thanks! All are done on A2 smooth paper, using fine liners and various markers. Some I drew in the course of a night, damnation was done staying awake all night and in one go near enough.. about 12-14 hours maybe. The temple one was drawn bit by bit over a longer period of time. I need to get a stop clock I think so that I can accurately measure the time it takes for each one.


----------



## Xorkoth

Tripotix... man those are amazing, great work, I'm impressed.   Seriously man, so detailed and psychedelic, top notch.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Tripotix: that's some really great stuff.  Please share more with us in the future, if you'd be so kind!

Swerbro:  You still shooping/arting nowadays?  Wouldn't mind seeing more of your stuff...IFYOUKNOWWHATIMEAN *WINK*


----------



## Tripotix

Xorkoth said:


> Tripotix... man those are amazing, great work, I'm impressed.   Seriously man, so detailed and psychedelic, top notch.



Much appreciated! Really happy you like them.


----------



## Tripotix

EbowTheLetter said:


> Tripotix: that's some really great stuff.  Please share more with us in the future, if you'd be so kind!
> 
> Swerbro:  You still shooping/arting nowadays?  Wouldn't mind seeing more of your stuff...IFYOUKNOWWHATIMEAN *WINK*



Cheers, Ill make sure to post more when I can!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

I thought I'd bump this thread in hopes some folks might share.

Here's my really bad creation  done in photoshop:







It's my second painting with a tablet and pen, so don't be too hard on me.

Let's get this thread active again


----------



## BK38

(Biro pen on paper, fed through photo-negative filter on PS)


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey BK, 

I don't know why, I just get a pinball vibe from that, LOL


----------



## BK38

White_Rose said:


> Hey BK,
> 
> I don't know why, I just get a pinball vibe from that, LOL



I think it's open to interpretation. Now that you mention it, I can kinda see that


----------



## Xorkoth

Here are some of my paintings, I was painting before I started playing music again, and selling it sometimes.  These are some of my faves.  I have a bunch more but can't find my thumb drive that has all my photos I got made for prints. 

This one is called Impact:







This one is called Down Below:






And some closeups of the detail:


*NSFW*: 
















This one is called Hope, I painted it during bad opiate addiction and it represented my desire to rise above and be free:







This one is called Misty Dawn, inspired by looking out my window on a foggy summer morning in the mountains







And this one is called Hurt


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Here are some of my paintings, I was painting before I started playing music again, and selling it sometimes.  These are some of my faves.  I have a bunch more but can't find my thumb drive that has all my photos I got made for prints.
> 
> This one is called Impact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is called Down Below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some closeups of the detail:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



These are really great. I love how you use texture. Were psychedelics involved? I can totally see myself doing stuff like this while tripping.

"Down Below" and "Hurt" are my personal favorites


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Xorkoth said:


> Here are some of my paintings, I was painting before I started playing music again, and selling it sometimes.  These are some of my faves.  I have a bunch more but can't find my thumb drive that has all my photos I got made for prints.
> 
> This one is called Impact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is called Down Below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some closeups of the detail:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is called Hope, I painted it during bad opiate addiction and it represented my desire to rise above and be free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is called Misty Dawn, inspired by looking out my window on a foggy summer morning in the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is called Hurt



Wow Xorkoth, just wow!

'Hope' particularly struck a chord with me. 

It reminds me of a particularly difficult mushroom trip I had at the height of my heroin addiction. I could tell it was going wrong as soon as they kicked in, but as I had no gear or benzos to help bring me down, I had no choice but to curl up in a ball in bed and ride it out. All I really remember is feeling like I was drowning. In my mind's eye I was underwater being dragged down by the chains of addiction. I was reaching up to where I could see the light shining through the surface, but it was getting further and further away. Your painting perfectly captures the inner struggle I was having that night.

Wiser men than me might have learnt something from this. I didn't. I carried on taking heroin and gave up psychedelics instead. That was the last mushroom trip I had and I've been too scared to get back in the saddle ever since.


----------



## xxfreak187xx




----------



## Jabberwocky

Duh, I didn't even notice this thread when I posted this in my own. I created it in the Paint 3D program on my laptop. Hope you enjoy! - Dreamflyer


----------



## xxfreak187xx




----------



## Jabberwocky

Some of my old trippy digital artwork...


----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## Shady's Fox

Beautiful photos, everyone. Good vibes.


----------



## charlz

Good evening bluelight people! Just finished this and wanted to share!


----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## Fiori di Bella




----------



## xxfreak187xx




----------



## Joey

xxfreak187xx said:


>


This is pretty good, and it reminds me of the band Acid Baths album artwork. Now I know what I’m listening to for awhile tonight, cool.


----------



## Jabberwocky

For all of my fellow Beatles fans...


----------



## TumajNuri

Asian Girl! Sometimes my eyes get jealous of my heart. Because you always remain close to my heart and far from my eyes. 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bs7G49UAHvq/


----------



## TumajNuri

I've had the pleasure of drawing the portrait of my students.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bd2_GpHBy8W/






						Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
					

Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



					pasteboard.co


----------



## TumajNuri

A logo and album cover, dedicated to a metal band Called "impugnant"


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BkqaAk3hDjL/


----------



## TumajNuri

Too many talented artists have shared great artworks here, Many thanks to @*Xorkoth *for introducing me this great thread. Many of great masterpieces i see in this thread are the result of being motivated by using TRUE PSYCHOACTIVES. I really regret wasting my time on some jobless junkies on "lounge". This thread is where I've always needed to be.


----------



## TumajNuri

Raw Evil said:


> ^ Latest design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I used to use the molecule+hex motif a lot, back when I was completely obsessed with acid
> 
> Variants of these in a range of colours. Photoshop's gradient maps make this trivially easy, if somewhat monochromatic.



Very impressive textures.


----------



## TumajNuri

Apostacious said:


> All of these paintings were done with acryllic.  Sorry about the horrible quality of the photos, I need to invest in getting a good camera eventually.
> 
> Bewilderness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daymare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go:



Trippy abstractions. Well, done


----------



## TumajNuri

Thanks to @BellaJewel and others for paying attention to/on my modest works.


----------



## Xorkoth

Great stuff Tumaj, you're talented. 

I haven't made art in a while... I have done some photography I'm happy with recently that I consider art.  I may take some photos of some of my old paintings I didn't post in here before.

(Hidden because they're not actually my "art")

*NSFW*: 



























Here is one of the last things I did when I was still making and selling art, before I started playing music again instead.  It's an abstract acrylic painting of mine on a block of wood, with a glass bowl of water on top, and I rippled the surface and photographed the art through the water.






Here are a couple of detail; sections of some of my acrylic paintings.  They are sections that are just a few inches wide, zoomed in:

















And here is a glass of water when stomping on the ground next to it:


----------



## TumajNuri

@
*Xorkoth*

Bravo... Very very unique textures. Too many materials are needed to create them so Im surprised. Plus im sure u can beat me in photography competitions because Im not good at taking digital photos. It might be hilarious but I can only do "analogue photography".  Looking forward to seeing more from u.


----------



## TumajNuri

I studied graphic design and visuaI arts so I miss being among my artist classmates. I miss my masters. I promised someone to forget my past and focus on future but I always break this promise.

One of my fav topics to discuss in bluelight is how or which psychoactive substance makes artists "more creative", specially when it comes to designing/creating something for my greedy clients.

I draw sketches better when im on Datura+Opium

Diazepam isnt bad either as it takes my anxiety away and gives me the calmness to draw/paint just a little bit better but this kind of motivation that we get from benzos doesnt last longer than 30 mins and i lose my desire to finish the proj at the end because of being sleepy.

I hate to say this but: No motivation, brainstorming and creativity unless Im high.


----------



## Xorkoth

Whoa, datura?  A tiny dose?  

Being high helps my inspiration to a point.  Psychedelics and weed do, when I'm not overusing them.  When I'm on addictive drugs, at first the drug will increase my artistic desire/inspiration, but then it starts to make it so without the drug, I have no inspiration, whereas without any drugs at all, I am inspired most of the time.


----------



## TumajNuri

Xorkoth said:


> Whoa, datura?  A tiny dose?



Yes just a small dose like 5-10 seeds. Im one of few BLs or probably *the only BL* who enjoys using "Deliriants" (Deliriants do produce Stimulating effects while Psychedelics put me to sleep and are short acting. Datura at low doses doesnt make u hallucinate. So u may feel a slight deliriants that of course many ppl hate to experience. 
Here is another modest drawing in did while being on Datura +Xanax + PsyTrance music (I draw better when I combine a better Benzo with Datura. I mean a Benzo like Diaz)


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BT32QYOBRHY/

Datura boosts your imagination, and Help me stay functional while Psychedelics make me too lazy to draw a straight line


----------



## TumajNuri

Plz disregard my former logo because recently I've created a better one. But can't edit my post on insta replace my former logo with new one. And I'm too busy to edit and post again.


----------



## TumajNuri

Xorkoth said:


> Whoa, datura?  A tiny dose?
> 
> Being high helps my inspiration to a point.  Psychedelics and weed do, when I'm not overusing them.  When I'm on addictive drugs, at first the drug will increase my artistic desire/inspiration, but then it starts to make it so without the drug, I have no inspiration, whereas without any drugs at all, I am inspired most of the time.



Sure, too many artists, specially painters can brainstorm and create/design better when they are influence of euphoria caused by their "drug of choice" Meth is the best stuff to make u functional and motivated for some long period of time like 24h. 

This is many artist's quote:
*No motivation and creativity, unless we are high.*


----------



## TumajNuri

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BKc1xqahtwD/


----------



## TumajNuri

I would be glad to draw any BlueLighter's portrait when I am free and in a postive state of mind.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Be9AOiJhazm/


----------



## TumajNuri

I once was told to draw a BL researcher called Monica. But I need to get her photo again, because i've lost it. I mean... i don't remember where i saved her photo. Can't find it among million files saved on my personal pc/laptops


----------



## Doclad

I haven't drawn or painted pictures in years, but there was a time in my life when I had a lot of fun making psychedelic self-portraits and painting abstract pictures. If you watch it during a psychedelic trip, some pretty funny things happen.

I hope you enjoy it.  


During my life I have been an obsessive person, and in my drawings you can appreciate my insatiable search for the tiniest detail.




Psychedelics have taught me to see the world from another perspective, and since then I have wanted to convey my views through art.




I think that the study of technique is essential to reproduce what one keeps in his thoughts. I have been a man of science all my life.




There are no limits, and art is a beautiful way to represent that infinity.




Art is like a "magic trick" but without a trick and with a lot of magic.


----------



## Doclad

(You can see more drawings and paintings on the previous page)


A psychedelic experience is a short exercise of high creative performance.




The artist must be able to stir the emotions of others with the most universal language.




My fascination with the Universe produces emotions so complex and deep that I can only express them through artistic language.




The ego that has been destroyed can stand up again much more strongly.




While science describes the phenomena of nature, art stimulates the rebellion of its limits.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow Doclad, those are stunning!


----------



## Doclad

Xorkoth said:


> Wow Doclad, those are stunning!



Thank you for appreciating it and for your comment.


----------



## BK38

Doclad said:


> (You can see more drawings and paintings on the previous page)
> 
> 
> A psychedelic experience is a short exercise of high creative performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The artist must be able to stir the emotions of others with the most universal language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fascination with the Universe produces emotions so complex and deep that I can only express them through artistic language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ego that has been destroyed can stand up again much more strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While science describes the phenomena of nature, art stimulates the rebellion of its limits.



Incredible work. Both your line/abstract stuff is world-class.


----------



## Ketamania

I'm not very good so take it easy on me. I just started drawing pills and it turned into... this.


----------



## satatap




----------



## bongdong

Hm, there is a female body in a dress, I wonder if I can detect something in the second one too? The first reminds me a little bit of the rough sketches of Alexander Ross..


----------



## satatap

bongdong said:


> Hm, there is a female body in a dress, I wonder if I can detect something in the second one too? The first reminds me a little bit of the rough sketches of Alexander Ross..


It is more like a therapeutic thing for me. I start painting and see what comes out... I don't consider myself as a good painter/artist. I did get these works in an exposition a few months ago.

The first drawing is an attempt at summarizing for myself what i learned on a quest for some answers wich i needed to go on with my life. So it would not get lost in wordplay, doubt or the opinion of others.

The second i made to  cope with the frustration and anger when my dog was killed by a car accident.

These events led to the decision to return, stop torturing my mind and kick some bad habits wich resulted in psychosis. The female figure symbolizes my spiritual guide/ protector who leads me out off this chaos.

Don't know if this makes sense 

i'll see if i can digg up a few more...


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice work, satatap.


----------



## Xorkoth

Xorkoth said:


> Great stuff Tumaj, you're talented.
> 
> I haven't made art in a while... I have done some photography I'm happy with recently that I consider art.  I may take some photos of some of my old paintings I didn't post in here before.
> 
> (Hidden because they're not actually my "art")
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the last things I did when I was still making and selling art, before I started playing music again instead.  It's an abstract acrylic painting of mine on a block of wood, with a glass bowl of water on top, and I rippled the surface and photographed the art through the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of detail; sections of some of my acrylic paintings.  They are sections that are just a few inches wide, zoomed in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a glass of water when stomping on the ground next to it:



A follow-up from my previous post... here are some more acrylic paintings.  I used to sell my art, before I rediscovered music.  Haven't done any paintings for a few years.

"Dark Hill"







"Hope"







"Hurt"







"Misty Morning"







"Scramble"







And because I love Google deep dream:  "Scrambled Dreams"







I've got so many more, but those are the photos I could find on my imgur account


----------



## bongdong

satatap said:


> It is more like a therapeutic thing for me. I start painting and see what comes out...


That's cool. Good for you to have such an outlet..  Shrugging of expectations etc., especially ones own, is not always an easy thing to do.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Brujeria 









						IMG-4419
					

Image IMG-4419 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Lux Exterior

Only one I was able to save from the time I used to make stuff like this. Any of you Photoshop Maestros know how to unblur the top part? Can't seem to grasp that filter thing on PS.


----------



## meprobamatedowned




----------



## meprobamatedowned




----------



## December Flower

*Photography, unmodified*
Those are my ex-gf's legs actually, in a colourful pair of pants



















*Artwork, CG*



















I'm not brave enough to post my non-CG though :D there's too many amazing artists in this thread


----------



## Xorkoth

meprobamatedowned said:


>





meprobamatedowned said:


>



I like your stuff.   They look like collages of various pieces of paper or pharma boxes or whatever, with drawings intermingled with them.  Is that true, or is it all drawing?


----------



## MydriHaze

n° Rer5E






The Hourglass





Introspection (Extraversion)





The Beast





I stopped after 4... You can turn them 360°, i made it mostly under RC-meth or MXP, felt like a DJ when i was drawing


----------



## Xorkoth

Here are some I haven't posted before of mine.

This one is called "Humanity". it was my initial foray into painting as an adult, I used household objects like pen caps and clips to stamp shapes:






Next, I discovered by accident a marbling technique that produces intense levels of detail through fluid dynamics.  And combined that with various other ideas:

"Tractor Beam"






"Water Cells"






"Suspension"







After that I developed some techniques for making the rest of my stuff, involving using putty knives to make blended textures, like these:

"Ripples"






Untitled






"Rainbow Falls"






"Node"






"Negative Sun"






"Down Below"







I didn't want to repost any previous ones.  There are some close-up detail areas of the marbling texture in a post a little bit earlier in this thread (but on this same page).  Well here are two:


----------



## MydriHaze

There's something waterly in your style, very fluid, it's refreshing, bravo and thx for sharing!


----------



## meprobamatedowned

Xorkoth said:


> I like your stuff.   They look like collages of various pieces of paper or pharma boxes or whatever, with drawings intermingled with them.  Is that true, or is it all drawing?


yes it's all true  thanks for the appreciation


----------



## Lux Exterior

Dooepeeeee


----------



## polidelaiko

some of my artwork, hope you enjoy it! :D


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## polidelaiko

Xorkoth said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SAT4N_420

Wow, I can't believe I hadn't come across this thread before! I love drawing, and recently I've been getting back into it because I bought a new drawing tablet. I decided to do a quick sketch to test the tablet out and this was the result which I was pretty satisfied with.


----------



## autist

Psychedelic Hugh Laurie I drew in Sharpie many years ago/post-processed to look 3D.





Another 10+ year old drawing of a poet/artist named Cody Weber


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice man.   Wish I could post my art these days, but my art these days is music and posting would allow people to figure out who I am IRL and I'm not down with that.


----------



## satatap

Some recent paintings


----------



## satatap

Also made this acrylic flow painting.






It was fun to do and i like the result... Will probably do some more experiments with this technique.


----------



## Skorpio

meprobamatedowned said:


>


That fluoro phenmetrazine?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Just some abstract digital art I made when I was 13 right before I got into drugs. You can feel my angst and depression


----------



## bingey

Snafu of the Forest said:


> Just some abstract digital art I made when I was 13 right before I got into drugs. You can feel my angst and depression


Looks like drugs under a microscope to me


----------



## Xorkoth

That's what DMT crystals look like.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Snafu of the Forest said:


> Just some abstract digital art I made when I was 13 right before I got into drugs. You can feel my angst and depression


Do more!!!!


----------



## Balissa




----------



## Snafu in the Void

bingey said:


>


This is yours? I love it!


----------



## bingey

bingey said:


>





Snafu of the Forest said:


> This is yours? I love it!


Thanks mate, means a lot to me!


----------



## Mjäll

It's been a while since posting my work here. Nowadays i'm more into painting than drawing.















I photographed and edited in the latest one now that i'm back home. The first one is from march and the middle one is from a few weeks back.


----------



## Xorkoth

I love your style!  great colors and contracts.


----------



## bingey

Xorkoth said:


> I love your style!  great colors and contracts.


little freudian slip , you need a vacation!


----------



## Xorkoth

Must disengage from work... must disengage from work... must disengage...


----------



## Mjäll

Xorkoth said:


> I love your style!  great colors and contracts.





Xorkoth said:


> Must disengage from work... must disengage from work... must disengage...



Thank you! And thanks to the others who liked it. 

It means a lot to hear it from the bluelight :D

And good luck disengaging, Xorkoth!


----------



## RhythmSpring

Xorkoth said:


> A follow-up from my previous post... here are some more acrylic paintings.  I used to sell my art, before I rediscovered music.  Haven't done any paintings for a few years.
> 
> "Dark Hill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hope"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hurt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Misty Morning"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Scramble"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I love Google deep dream:  "Scrambled Dreams"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got so many more, but those are the photos I could find on my imgur account


Wow, Xork, you're really talented. I hope you continue your art, even if it's just a little thread...


----------



## RhythmSpring

I hate how most of this thread's art is gone because websites have stopped "hosting" the images. Grrr


----------



## Xorkoth

RhythmSpring said:


> Wow, Xork, you're really talented. I hope you continue your art, even if it's just a little thread...



Thanks!  I am taking, let's say, a hiatus from painting/art, because I rediscovered music which is the greatest form of art.  I play keys in a band, we tour, play a lot of shows, have our own venue and stage too, and an entire professional stage sound system for when it's needed.  I plan to get back into painting at some point but between my music and computer programming careers... I just don't have the time.



RhythmSpring said:


> I hate how most of this thread's art is gone because websites have stopped "hosting" the images. Grrr



yeah it sucks.  A lot of people (myself included) used photobucket, which doesn't work anymore.  I actually lost some amazing photos I can't find anymore in my own files from that.  Seems like imgur and imgbb are reliable, hope they don't one day disappear...


----------



## RhythmSpring

Xorkoth said:


> Seems like imgur and imgbb are reliable, hope they don't one day disappear...


Oh, you know they will. ; )


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


>



Looks like a window frozen over with ice on a beautiful morning. That's incredible @Xorkoth .


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

bingey said:


>



You have a bloody weird idea of female anatomy.


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> Looks like a window frozen over with ice on a beautiful morning. That's incredible @Xorkoth .



Thanks.   I love that one.  It's called "Misty Morning".  it's inspired by a foggy/misty mountain morning at dawn/pre-dawn.


----------



## stardust10

mal3volent said:


> Looks like a window frozen over with ice on a beautiful morning. That's incredible @Xorkoth .


I thought it was cool too. I seen a large fox on a foggy winters night/morning


----------



## bingey

The UltimateFixx said:


> You have a bloody weird idea of female anatomy.


I'm a bloody weird kind of person,


----------



## Mjäll

Some new paintings:


----------



## satatap

Latest work. I'm locked-up and needed something to do.


----------



## satatap

Getting better


----------



## w01fg4ng

Tori Amos breast feeding a pig.  Almost 30 years ago, by me


----------



## Dreamflyer

w01fg4ng said:


> Tori Amos breast feeding a pig.  Almost 30 years ago, by me


Nice! My ex-fiancee had that album. Ahh, memories...


----------



## bingey

Here


----------



## bingey

Environment


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

polidelaiko said:


> some of my artwork, hope you enjoy it! :D



Reminds me of entities on highdose 4-AcO-DMT.
This is amazing, great job


----------



## w01fg4ng

Dreamflyer said:


> Nice! My ex-fiancee had that album. Ahh, memories...


We've probably met in the dreamscape.  Nice to see around IRL


----------



## Robi

Dreamflyer said:


> Nice! My ex-fiancee had that album. Ahh, memories...


in the arms of annnnnnnnnnnn angel`sings


----------



## satatap




----------



## strangelemon

Hm, don't seem to be able to figure out how to upload an image here.


----------



## Mjäll

Painty paint






I have made many new paintings in my confused style. This is the most recent one. Maybe i get the energy to upload some others later.


----------



## Xorkoth

strangelemon said:


> Hm, don't seem to be able to figure out how to upload an image here.



You can't, you need to use a third party site like imgur.com.  Then link to the image.  We were letting people upload images for a while but it was bloating the server very rapidly.

Imgur is super easy though, you don't even need an account, though it's good to have one so you can go back and reference them later.  Just drag the image (or upload through the phone app) and then there is a button to click to get the image link.


----------



## strangelemon

Xorkoth, I see - thank you!


----------



## strangelemon

A recent acrylic painting. Haha, just noticed I forgot to paint in my septum and nose rings. Details...


----------



## strangelemon

Messing around with inks and pens and stuff. Just drawing for the sake of drawing.


----------



## strangelemon

Mephitis Mephitis

Was high on focalin....
Spirit guides, protect me from myself.


----------



## Eligiu

Hoping this works. I forgot how to upload pictures to the forums.


----------



## Mysterier

Wow. Excellent work, especially the city scene.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

That's a picture of Times Square right, it's beautiful


----------



## Eligiu

Mysterier said:


> Wow. Excellent work, especially the city scene.



Thanks. I have to admit, I kind of cheat because it's a paint by numbers so the drawing is there just for you to fill in, but I suppose it still takes time and skill to put it all together and time to finish it up. I actually did that one at work with one of my clients (I work as a disablity support worker) who is non verbal and loves crafting stuff, so I do the painting while he cleans the paintbrush for me and we work through it that way. I just bought another 4 to do with him so I'll upload them here once they're done. They're much larger but fairly nice looking and they're very cheap to buy, usually under $10 so I tend to stock up when target or Kmart sell them and his mum reimburses me. 



Cosmic Charlie said:


> That's a picture of Times Square right, it's beautiful



Yes it's time square. Thank you!


----------



## Mjäll

Mister uploader has gathered the energy to upload two new paintings out of the bazillion confused paintings that have occurred.











I am as self conscious about my paintings as about my own body.


----------



## Hulugulugulu

I primarily make music but I also have a lot of experience playing with colors and shapes and their aesthetic from trips that's why I also like to do trippy artwork for my Rap beat project I'm currently working on. It's even movin if you watch the video it looks very similar to acid visuals. Enjoy!


----------



## bingey




----------



## alasdairm

Mjäll said:


> Painty paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made many new paintings in my confused style. This is the most recent one. Maybe i get the energy to upload some others later.



love this.

alasdair


----------



## Mjäll

alasdairm said:


> love this.
> 
> alasdair



Thank you!

Tried something new today. It was a lot of fun. I call him Weirdface 1.






He doesn't fit so well in the paper. Love the black though. Will keep practicing.


----------



## bingey

The forbidden fruit





Random nude


----------



## D's

My first tag, had no clue what the fuxk i was doing.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Can I show some screen shots of my 3D design work?


----------



## D's

Cheshire_Kat said:


> Can I show some screen shots of my 3D design work?


Yes!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Deidra is an indie game I have been working on in my spare time.  It is designed and runs in Unreal Engine.  So far all the all the 3D modeling, texturing, level editing, sound design and programming have been done by me.  3D models are created in Blender, textures are created using Photoshop and Illustrator, the programmed in Unreal Engine's shader language.

Here's the wire frame of the overall Level I'm working on now:  






And here it is rendered in the engine:







Hope everyone enjoys.

CK


----------



## D's

This is what i tagged,


----------



## VerbalTruist

D's said:


> This is what i tagged,


The Sniz tag I got, are you the yellow one here?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

A zoom in to show more details ...

I also added some structural steel support to the Tower Base.

_Edited to add:_
 I just noticed the kind responses I received for my previous post.  I appreciate your smiles.

These screenies are from a free game I'm making.   It helps me stay un-crazy (if that's the right word)  I also do work for hire but this is my "Pet Sounds" effort, if you will.
If anyone has a sorta gaming PC and want's to try it out let me know.


----------



## D's

Wild clouds here in rural KY.


----------



## acklac7

Detroit River up here in Michigan.


----------



## hylite

Triggerd.  

((( I love Detroit ))) 

Awesome River.


----------



## lonelyDude

http://81.4.106.68/matts_pictures/drawing1.jpg
		


ill get it up damb forum does not like my apache server.

ive even dropped res  to around 720 on the picture and changed formats.


----------



## Mysterier

Nice, @lonelyDude!


----------



## lonelyDude

thanx @Mysterier


----------



## hylite

lonelyDude said:


> ill get it up damb forum does not like my apache server.
> 
> ive even dropped res  to around 720 on the picture and changed formats.


Holy Wow That's good !!!!!!!!   @lonelyDude


----------



## lonelyDude

hylite said:


> Holy Wow That's good !!!!!!!!   @lonelyDude


thanx @hylite
and thanx for putting up right I dont really like putting picture up on services but that one can go hence me putting it up here.

I love colour pencils the smell and the feel working with paper I find to be far better than when I use a stylus.


----------



## lonelyDude

so it looks to be a resolution thing your at 490x653 I was much bigger than this even when I had shrunk it down.

I have left the link to the high res picture if you wish to zoom in on it.


----------



## hylite

lonelyDude said:


> so it looks to be a resolution thing your at 490x653 I was much bigger than this even when I had shrunk it down.
> 
> I have left the link to the high res picture if you wish to zoom in on it.


yes !


----------



## hylite




----------



## lonelyDude

Cheshire_Kat said:


> A zoom in to show more details ...
> 
> I also added some structural steel support to the Tower Base.
> 
> _Edited to add:_
> I just noticed the kind responses I received for my previous post.  I appreciate your smiles.
> 
> These screenies are from a free game I'm making.   It helps me stay un-crazy (if that's the right word)  I also do work for hire but this is my "Pet Sounds" effort, if you will.
> If anyone has a sorta gaming PC and want's to try it out let me know.


I missed this 

what did you model that in .... blender ?

great job.

game ?

what engine ?

way cool.

im on intel hd so probably wont hold up to the polys if there are a lot of them.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

lonelyDude said:


> I missed this
> 
> what did you model that in .... blender ?
> 
> great job.
> 
> game ?
> 
> what engine ?
> 
> way cool.
> 
> im on intel hd so probably wont hold up to the polys if there are a lot of them.


Modeled in Blender
Rendered in Unreal Engine.   I get about 60 fps but it's totally un-optimized  at this point.
Yeah, it's a pretty hefty game poly-wise.


----------



## lonelyDude

so your C++ nice.


----------



## lonelyDude

I have yet to try an engine for 3d.

still trying to get the solid language skills to be like a second skin.

were did you learn to do this


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

I was a programmer for USAF/Lockheed Martin then worked for a large German Medical Imaging Engineering firm developing software for MRI/CT Scanners and Nuclear Medicine.
My first job out of USAF was Midway Games in Franklin Park back in the 70's.  I got the job because I was fixing pinball machines at a bar where the Honchos at Williams/Midway hung out and I impressed them with my ability to troubleshoot and fix them without schematics. LOL.

But you can learn a lot from just watching YouTube vids


----------



## hylite

Nice !!


----------



## lonelyDude

Cheshire_Kat said:


> I was a programmer for USAF/Lockheed Martin then worked for a large German Medical Imaging Engineering firm developing software for MRI/CT Scanners and Nuclear Medicine.
> My first job out of USAF was Midway Games in Franklin Park back in the 70's.  I got the job because I was fixing pinball machines at a bar where the Honchos at Williams/Midway hung out and I impressed them with my ability to troubleshoot and fix them without schematics. LOL.
> 
> But you can learn a lot from just watching YouTube vids


yep that level of 3d takes years of work man.

wow that is amazing very impressive and a tad intimidating 

what math is involved in writing for nuclear medicine/science ?

you must have very good mathematics.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

lonelyDude said:


> yep that level of 3d takes years of work man.
> 
> wow that is amazing very impressive and a tad intimidating
> 
> what math is involved in writing for nuclear medicine/science ?
> 
> you must have very good mathematics.




The odd thing is I never even thought of it twice,  I just thought everyone could do math the same way I do.    It's no big thing to me, just a gift.

And yet I don't bother resolving my checking account.  

Oh well ...

And people.   They are a complete mystery to me.  I'd trade math skills to understand people any day of the week.


----------



## lonelyDude

its like that for some I guess 

I wont bug ya too much but you must carry a wealth of industry knowledge in that head of yours 

I can model to some extent or have done in maya and blender the first 3d app I had was 3DS4 for dos 









						3D Studio R4 - all documentation from many web archived : KINETIX is a division of Autodesk, Inc : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

3D Studio Release 4 Create Anything If you can envision it, you can model and render it in 3D Studio software with photorealistic quality. Produce animations...



					archive.org
				




I wish I could help you test the game out.

have you got it compiled to xbox one as well ?

I think unreal goes happily to ps4 and xbox now and a friend gave me an xbox that have not used yet.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

@lonelyDude   I used to use 3D studio and Maya for artwork until they got stupidly greedy with their licensing.

XBox and PS  are native to Unreal, but you still have to be part of their dev programs to get things to actually run on the hardware without mods to the device.  Maybe someday but not in the foreseeable future.


----------



## acklac7

Few more from the Detroit River:


----------



## lonelyDude

you caught the light very well in the last one it looks amazing.


----------



## acklac7

lonelyDude said:


> you caught the light very well in the last one it looks amazing.


Thanks! I was catching fish back-to-back and turned around and saw the sunset, I said to myself "I have to snap a picture of this!"


----------



## S.J.B.

acklac7 said:


> Thanks! I was catching fish back-to-back and turned around and saw the sunset, I said to myself "I have to snap a picture of this!"



That looks like a terrific fishing spot!


----------



## acklac7

S.J.B. said:


> That looks like a terrific fishing spot!


It is, trust me! (at least in the Spring)


----------



## acklac7

A few from the Scioto River in Columbus, OH. My home-flow:


----------



## bingey




----------



## bingey




----------



## Jabberwocky

Was going to post two artworks/lyrics/score drawings (hopefully there won't be anymore for obvious (to me) reasons) but they are supposed to be donated to two parishes, one in CA and one in NA, I guess I've got time to follow up on that or just drop it.

Or maybe I’ll paint endless paintings of the woman who looks like one of Vincent Van Gogh's potato gleaners. iokajwllajaslaj?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ya know i used to sketch, draw and paint a lot as a kid and a bit aftet.
maybe if i can make the time ill take a stab at it and hope it is bl worthy.
seen some great art in the last few years here gonna be a tasker.


----------



## bingey

Got myself an aquabrush , filled it with black ink , nice complement to the fineliners im using lately.


----------



## Mjäll

6am-64-14m said:


> ya know i used to sketch, draw and paint a lot as a kid and a bit aftet.
> maybe if i can make the time ill take a stab at it and hope it is bl worthy.
> seen some great art in the last few years here gonna be a tasker.



Great idea! You have my support :D


----------



## Fiori di Bella

I made these using sterling silver, other metal, crystals, shell, glass, and semi-precious stone beads.


----------



## bingey




----------



## bingey




----------



## bingey




----------



## 1tbps

I like animated gifs


----------



## 1tbps

ok, i'm done.  




For lemon-tek


----------



## 1tbps

Damn this thread is badass and makes me feel like an amateur that just downloaded PS. I'm only 20 pages into it, too.


----------



## Balissa

D's said:


> Wild clouds here in rural KY.


Im convinced KY might be the most beautiful place on earth.. im biased tho im from Eastern KY


----------



## 1tbps

Balissa said:


> Im convinced KY might be the most beautiful place on earth.. im biased tho im from Eastern KY



Cool pic. I love farms. Got a lot around here, too. Texas boy


----------



## 1tbps

Some more of my 'art.' I stole the gif from giphy, then ran it thru PS and reversed the frames. I like it better this way. I'm running out of ideas, though.  This thread gives me inspiration. 






Here's the original.


----------



## 1tbps




----------



## 1tbps

1 more mugshot gif. I'm sure everyone's tired of seeing it. This version has that A1


----------



## kiely

_Good one _


----------



## kiely

1tbps said:


> 1 more mugshot gif. I'm sure everyone's tired of seeing it. This version has that A1


_hail _


----------



## kiely




----------



## kiely




----------



## kiely




----------



## alasdairm

nice. where do you live?

i live in a snowy place and some days it's hard to take a bad picture.

alasdair


----------



## kiely

alasdairm said:


> nice. where do you live?
> 
> i live in a snowy place and some days it's hard to take a bad picture.
> 
> alasdair


I love Tahoe. I moved from the South Bay Area. Los Gatos. 

Now I am inland Southwestern usa. Still trying for a  'Contact in the Desert.'


----------



## kiely

kiely said:


>


This is my favorite ! It needs a black or white frame ?


----------



## 1tbps

Another classic. I learned how to make transparent gifs/.


----------

